# The Padi Turtle - sidestepping the Turtle thread



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Just want to get my bearings on this new turtle, not having to hunt for it in the very active mother thread. 
Does anyone have it already? Show me pics and combo's and what about this "special edition" label. Will it actually be fairly limited?








Picture nicked from the internet.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

That's pretty nice. Looking forward to more pics too if people have them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Really want this, payed for a preorder and signed up for a waiting list. You never know. I think it is going to sell like hotcakes. Let's see how many WIS will be crying out for one next year


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

I have paid for my preorder. It's s pretty sweet watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

SERIOUSLY cool watch, best looking thing they're done recently. I betcha they just couldn't be effed numbering them (hence the lack of predetermined pieces), I think it will be a very limited run.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

They aren't released until October I think....


David


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

September release in California... Just in time for my birthday:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

AFAIK this already available in Thailand. IIRC 1,222 pieces

SRPA019





Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Hynt (May 13, 2016)

One site I saw had the preorder shipping around July 15th from Spain. That's the earliest I've seen the release date. I'm seriously considering it as a birthday gift to myself this month.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks like the Marine Master is coming out too....love these PADI divers:-!

Edit: This is photoshopped  I was praying the SLA015 was going to be the PADI MM.



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

For anyone in the UK looking to get in on the pre-order, here's a link which I've just used successfully :

https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...prospex-padi-special-editions-srpa21k1-so-658


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> Looks like the Marine Master is coming out too....love these PADI divers:-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! That is just drool worthy!


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

Paid the deposit with Jura earlier today, hopefully to arrive in August.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

normanparkinson said:


> Paid the deposit with Jura earlier today, hopefully to arrive in August.


 You preordered a SLA015? If so how much?

Thanks
Shannon


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

I paid 420 euro to my doorstep.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Btruijens said:


> I paid 420 to my doorstep.


With whom? About to pull the trigger myself....

David


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

I am in England, so £350 didn't seem too bad - about $450.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> With whom? About to pull the trigger myself....
> 
> David


Relojesdemoda.com


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

normanparkinson said:


> I am in England, so £350 didn't seem too bad - about $450.


Congrats!!! But thats for the SRPA021 turtle. Pretty sure the SLA015 Marine Master will be north of $2,500.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Btruijens said:


> Relojesdemoda.com


Thank you 

David


----------



## dr_ranger (Apr 5, 2016)

Very cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

I seriously doubt the PADI MarineMaster is real. It looks photoshopped and the model designation seems wrong for a MM. The other PADI model numbers are in-line with the regular versions of those watches - meaning the first 3 letters are still the same as regular versions.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Pentameter said:


> I seriously doubt the PADI MarineMaster is real. It looks photoshopped and the model designation seems wrong for a MM. The other PADI model numbers are in-line with the regular versions of those watches - meaning the first 3 letters are still the same as regular versions.


The PADI MM300 is not real, but the L.E. MM300 SLA015 is real. They use SLA like for the SLA011 Thailand L.E.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Anxiously awaiting more info on this. No one in America seems to know.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

mattonthewater said:


> Anxiously awaiting more info on this. No one in America seems to know.


The Turtle? They don't sell in the US?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> AFAIK this already available in Thailand. IIRC 1,222 pieces
> 
> SRPA019
> 
> ...


Any links to online distributor?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> AFAIK this already available in Thailand. IIRC 1,222 pieces
> 
> SRPA019
> 
> ...


Why did they have to ruin an otherwise brilliant design with that cyclops?!!!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

doggbiter said:


> Why did they have to ruin an otherwise brilliant design with that cyclops?!!!


Nothing a double dome sapphire crystal can't fix.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Went to my local Seiko dealer today, placed the order for my PADI. Due in Sept. oh the wait. lol


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

doggbiter said:


> Why did they have to ruin an otherwise brilliant design with that cyclops?!!!


it seems to be a thing with LE's or SE's or whatever w/ them. sometimes make it on to normal models (monsters and stargates) as well. but yea, best to replace it and store it in the box =|


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

I can live with the Cyclops. I can't live with this addiction however. I want that LE too!


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah. The trick is not to look for a while. Avoid temptation ye sinners!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Does the PADI have chrome accents hour markers (similar to the SRP775?)? 

I'm still debating between this or the VSA 500 mecha (better movement, AR coated sapphire, excellent build with applied accented markers).


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

SSingh1975 said:


> Does the PADI have chrome accents hour markers


Yes.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Does anyone know a good place to order this in Canada? Or locally in Toronto?


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

appleb said:


> Does anyone know a good place to order this in Canada? Or locally in Toronto?


Any Seiko dealer


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Getting closer to release date...it's on Seiko's web site:-! Looks like "ANY" Seiko dealer can order one!!!

SRPA21K1 | SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

mattonthewater said:


> Any Seiko dealer


Try Maple Jewelers


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

So anyone getting a shipment notice?


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> So anyone getting a shipment notice?


It doesn't come out until September.... so, no.


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

Btruijens said:


> So anyone getting a shipment notice?


I've gotten a notice saying I will only receive mine in the September batch due to the limited qty in Aug.
based on 1st come 1st served basis, some actually pre-ordered in back Mar.... those lucky [email protected]*rds :-|


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah me too. Ordered July 6th, will get it in September... Oh well. That's only 6 weeks.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

On the other hand. I am 50 so 6 weeks is a huge chunk of my remaining time. Speeding towards the grave here...


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

PADI turtles already selling in Malaysia.. Seller's pic:










Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Coz I know you guys love more pics:























































Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

On eBay now....check the delivery date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol. 100 euro more than my preorder. This turtle is going to skyrocket into overpriced heaven.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> Lol. 100 euro more than my preorder. This turtle is going to skyrocket into overpriced heaven.


Yes. At that price, I would order the new Zelos Hammerhead in bronze with a meteorite dial. Photo taken from Zelos website.








Oh wait.....I already did that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

hanif.rayney said:


> Coz I know you guys love more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great  
The chapter ring black ? Or a dark blue?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

arlee said:


> That looks great
> The chapter ring black ? Or a dark blue?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Sorry, I have no idea.
I haven't seen it live yet.

Just the seller's photos.










Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hanif.rayney said:


> Sorry, I have no idea.
> I haven't seen it live yet.
> 
> Just the seller's photos.
> ...


Should be blue

David


----------



## dr_ranger (Apr 5, 2016)

I need a turtle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Good news. Dealer mistake. I will get the Padi last week of July!


----------



## engaw (Jul 20, 2016)

Found SRPA21 on this site for $525. Not shipping till 9/16 though: 

mimosjewelry.com/collections/seiko-prospex/products/srpa21?variant=17355144835


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Just got mine today... Looks absolutely stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

engaw said:


> Found SRPA21 on this site for $525. Not shipping till 9/16 though:
> 
> mimosjewelry.com/collections/seiko-prospex/products/srpa21?variant=17355144835


Way to expensive. Try Relojesdemoda.com or monsterwatches.nl, costs between 400 and 420 euros.


----------



## engaw (Jul 20, 2016)

Btruijens said:


> Way to expensive. Try Relojesdemoda.com or monsterwatches.nl, costs between 400 and 420 euros.


Thanks for this. I was about to bite the bullet and grab myself an skx009 but at this price, I may go for this.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

vjlbl said:


> Just got mine today... Looks absolutely stunning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's a surprise! Can you share a photo in natural daylight?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

In natural light it is much darker. I think like the SKX009.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Really sweet watch. Wish I could spend that much money with a clear conscience. Regardless, unsure of how I even would do it :s Any international sellers with possibility to preorder?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Walked into my AD and guess who was there. Her Seiko rep. He showed me his watch roll of samples and checked out both PADIs. Essentially the real deal minus the movement inside it. 

Placed my order for the A21 right then and there. Loved the sunburst dial and red minute hand. Will be here in about two weeks, first week of August. Can't wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Here is the daylight shot
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Is this considered a sunburst dial??? It looks diff the effect they used to normal sunburst


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Rain and PADI


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

vjlbl said:


> Here is the daylight shot
> 
> View attachment 8829026
> 
> ...


Looks amazing! how's the alignment?


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

I just picked up the 777, but may have to get the PADI as well!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

MDT IT said:


> Rain and PADI
> View attachment 8829058


LOVE this pic!!!

David


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

JRMARTINS said:


> Looks amazing! how's the alignment?


Looks fine to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chukar (Apr 5, 2014)

Enablers....the lot of you. Pre order placed.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> LOVE this pic!!!
> 
> David


~~~agreed!, and think, this blue dial diver, out of all the blue dial divers, and they are quite popular nowadays (think white gold Sub, Pelagos...), Seiko's Turtle PADI, outshines them all, and for the least amount of boodle. I'm sure some Rolex owners will disagree=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Came to the wrong town. I don't tolerate this sort of thing. It's hard on the peace, and it's hard on the furniture. Now, knowing a bit about Carter here, I'm going to let you go without paying for the damages, but go you will, and I mean now.


----------



## sergiomontiel (Feb 21, 2016)

That is really beauty. Would make me forget about that cushion case.


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

vjlbl said:


> Here is the daylight shot
> 
> View attachment 8829026
> 
> ...


MORE pics please. thank you.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice box too. More overview shots?


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Anyone else have this watch? Did anyone order multiple items? Come on, confess you WIS


----------



## shutterbug (Nov 21, 2011)

padi arrive this morning - next to the batman


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I just put my name on the Spanish sellers 'PADI' list. 


EBenke


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Padi Power!


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Hot damn! Mine will be in this week. Pics to follow.


----------



## Chukar (Apr 5, 2014)

OK...so full disclosure I'm just wrapping up Master Scuba Diver (for you anti PADI folks I was too close not to finish this cert before heading off to DM) so this seemed like a no brainer to order as a gift to myself. But I have never held a turtle so ordered a new one to see what the fuss was all about...It's good. As in Really, really good. I'm biased toward Seiko divers but I think they hit it out of the park on this ( or backwards as it's a throwback) 
Pre order in expected early September.


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice! The PADI will look killer will a Blue or Red AR Sapphire. I can't wait for mine


----------



## engaw (Jul 20, 2016)

ebenke said:


> I just put my name on the Spanish sellers 'PADI' list.
> 
> EBenke


Is this the seller? https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/watch-seiko-prospex-padi-srpa21-special-edition-p-87901.html

I noticed about 20 hours ago the age mentioned in stock, but when I returned to it just now it reads out of stock again. I was signed up to be notified but never recieved notification.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

engaw said:


> Is this the seller? https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/watch-seiko-prospex-padi-srpa21-special-edition-p-87901.html
> 
> I noticed about 20 hours ago the age mentioned in stock, but when I returned to it just now it reads out of stock again. I was signed up to be notified but never recieved notification.


That's a bummer. They communicate in a timely manner with me. But then again I paid in full when preordering. They sent me the watch by express delivery for today - bummer for me that I am not home!


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

hanif.rayney said:


> Coz I know you guys love more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. Cool now I know what my dealer should be shipping me. Sometimes they ship without the box. For nefarious reasons I suppose.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> Okay. Cool now I know what my dealer should be shipping me. Sometimes they ship without the box. For nefarious reasons I suppose.


I just received delivery of mine today and I didn't get a special PADI box...:-(


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

appleb said:


> I just received delivery of mine today and I didn't get a special PADI box...:-(


Bloody hell. Who is your dealer? What are you going to do?


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> Bloody hell. Who is your dealer? What are you going to do?


I already sent them an email asking if they have the proper box. Hopefully it was not done on purpose.

EDIT: The dealer says they only received standard Seiko boxes, but they will contact Seiko to follow up about the PADI box.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

A quick fun pic


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

Congrats on your early Padi receiving! Must come with the Padi box however. I'd definitively demand that box.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh my.

Glad to see some photos added in clean light. That's beautiful.



MDT IT said:


> Rain and PADI
> View attachment 8829058


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes. Very nice. Box should go with it.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Should we baby this watch or put it through its paces? Maybe I will get two.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

By the way. The dial is not a sunburst, more a very subtle dark blue X between 10-4, 8-2 on a lighter blue dial. Very cool!


----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

Gorgeous!!
I can't wait any more...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

appleb said:


> I already sent them an email asking if they have the proper box. Hopefully it was not done on purpose.
> 
> EDIT: The dealer says they only received standard Seiko boxes, but they will contact Seiko to follow up about the PADI box.


Hmm. Different versions?


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm confident you'll be getting the box. Future buyers should make sure they get it WITH the box, though. It has collector- or resale-value. Glad to see the pictures, it's even more gorgeous than I expected! Probably another 10 week wait for me, which is perfectly ok with me. But I am looking forward to adding it to the collection. Oh Seiko what have you done to my savingsaccount ;(


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Krabby PADI :3


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

appleb said:


> I already sent them an email asking if they have the proper box. Hopefully it was not done on purpose.
> 
> EDIT: The dealer says they only received standard Seiko boxes, but they will contact Seiko to follow up about the PADI box.


My dealer said they got the watch (standard box ) and Seiko will be sending the Padi box in a day or 2 , they will then forward on to me - they advertised next day delivery for the watch so wanted to stick to that , so no worries here I'm sure I will have the box soon enough - glad to have the watch sooner !


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Just got mine ordered from the link! Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

heatharnold said:


> Just got mine ordered from the link! Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How? That site is all locked up for me.

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Depaulas.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

heatharnold said:


> Depaulas.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't find anything about the PADI on Depaulas.com.

Do you have a link?

EBenke


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Dino7 said:


> My dealer said they got the watch (standard box ) and Seiko will be sending the Padi box in a day or 2 , they will then forward on to me - they advertised next day delivery for the watch so wanted to stick to that , so no worries here I'm sure I will have the box soon enough - glad to have the watch sooner !


Yeah, I smell dealer BS here. Who are they? Just want to blacklist them.


----------



## Keirosen (Jul 28, 2016)

ebenke said:


> I didn't find anything about the PADI on Depaulas.com.
> 
> Do you have a link?
> 
> EBenke


Talked to the owner of depaulas, they said they were having trouble with the preorder process through the site, and to shoot them an email and they'll put in the preorder.
Really nice guys and their preorder price is only 50 bucks now which is awesome. Can't wait!


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

mine is supposed to be arriving tonight… very excited!


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

So I got a response from my dealer about my missing PADI box... apparently Seiko Canada does NOT provide the PADI box with the SRPA21!

Has anyone in Canada purchased from a local dealer and received the PADI box?

I'm very disappointed to say the least.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Keirosen said:


> Talked to the owner of depaulas, they said they were having trouble with the preorder process through the site, and to shoot them an email and they'll put in the preorder.
> Really nice guys and their preorder price is only 50 bucks now which is awesome. Can't wait!


I think found a better price.

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## adken (Mar 22, 2011)

I apparently suck at internet, I couldn't find a seller in the US with the Padi. Anyone have a good place in the US to order/pre-order a Padi?


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

adken said:


> I apparently suck at internet, I couldn't find a seller in the US with the Padi. Anyone have a good place in the US to order/pre-order a Padi?


I will post more info once my deal is underway. But yes there is at least one US shop taking pre-orders.

EBenke


----------



## Keirosen (Jul 28, 2016)

ebenke said:


> Keirosen said:
> 
> 
> > Talked to the owner of depaulas, they said they were having trouble with the preorder process through the site, and to shoot them an email and they'll put in the preorder.
> ...


I got mine locked down at a pretty good price. Can't share it but give them a call, you may be surprised! I'm interested in seeing how your deal goes though! Hope all goes well.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I like these, but can't justify spending almost $200 more than what I paid for a new Pepsi. Do like the dial better, but not that red minute hand.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Btruijens said:


> Yeah, I smell dealer BS here. Who are they? Just want to blacklist them.


Had an email today , they have just received the Padi box so are going to ship priority to me ( at their expense ) so doubt it was dealer BS.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Dino7 said:


> Had an email today , they have just received the Padi box so are going to ship priority to me ( at their expense ) so doubt it was dealer BS.


Well, you know it shouldn't have happened in the first place. I think it's unprofessional. That's enough BS for me. 
My dealer told me that Seiko didn't send the correct number of Padi's for the first run and because of that I would be sent the watch earlier. Got it next day. That's professional to me. No BS just service, and updates every week prior to delivery. Top marks all the way for Relojesdemoda.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Any user experiences yet? For now I must say that I am impressed by the lume. And the very comfortable fit on my wrist.


----------



## bofe954 (Jun 11, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> I like these, but can't justify spending almost $200 more than what I paid for a new Pepsi. Do like the dial better, but not that red minute hand.


They are available for $377 shipped and I guess cheaper from this thread. You found a new pepsi for $177?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

bofe954 said:


> They are available for $377 shipped and I guess cheaper from this thread. You found a new pepsi for $177?


$255. All the ones I'd heard of were over $400, so guess I stand corrected. I think for $377 I'd go for a Sumo though.


----------



## bofe954 (Jun 11, 2016)

I think the sumo's a good argument. 

I have an SKX009 with the rubber band and like it, but wanted a little more run time and a bracelet. The cheapest SRP779 I can find is about $300, and they are a rubber band so the PADI is right there after a bracelet. 

The cheapest sumo I've seen recently is $410, and before I saw the PADI that was my plan.

With the PADI I get the pepsi look that I like with a decent bracelet and the run time I want for less than a sumo. I also like the blue face vs the 779. 

The sumo has the 6r15, but I still have to pay more to get it, and once the run time gets out to 40 hrs it's good enough for me. I'm not going to notice the difference in movements. The sumo lacks the SRP vintage look, and the PADI should be relatively rare, which is fun. So for now the PADI wins. I may keep an eye out for a good deal on a sumo for when I'm not in a colorful mood, but this will be it for awhile.

These debates are interesting, but in the end people on forums like this probably don't need to single out the best deal, perfect watch because they have more than one. Look at your sig line, you're clearly a guy that thinks it's OK to have more than one seiko automatic diver.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

bofe954 said:


> I think the sumo's a good argument.
> 
> I have an SKX009 with the rubber band and like it, but wanted a little more run time and a bracelet. The cheapest SRP779 I can find is about $300, and they are a rubber band so the PADI is right there after a bracelet.
> 
> ...


Too many I think sometimes. Enjoy them all though. Bought my Blumo brand new for $362 shipped during a Massdrop deal. Too good a deal to pass up and glad I tried it. I regularly see used ones for about that price listed here. Well worth it imo. Keep an eye on Skywatches as I've seen the SRP's listed at good prices, although they have bumped up a little lately.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

After careful reconsideration, I cancelled my order of Padi this morning. 
I can't deny that it is the price difference of Padi that makes me think twice.
:roll:


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> After careful reconsideration, I cancelled my order of Padi this morning.
> I can't deny that it is the price difference of Padi that makes me think twice.
> :roll:


Well, sadly they will appreciate in value in a few years. I like them so much that I am buying two. One for real use, another for resale a year or so down the line.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't ever see them appreciating that much. At least not much more from their present higher selling prices.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm on the fence ordering one - I'll probably unload a few Seiko's I don't wear to get this. 


David


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Ugh, I just sniped one off eBay at not such a great price. Couldn't help myself, this thread is dangerous.

Do we have any idea how limited these are?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Memento Vivere said:


> Ugh, I just sniped one off eBay at not such a great price. Couldn't help myself, this thread is dangerous.
> 
> Do we have any idea how limited these are?


They're not limited. They are special editions which means there isn't a limit on production.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Sidestepping the "The Padi Turtle - sidestepping the Turtle thread"-thread, has anyone noticed the citizen watch in the banner up top for this forum. That index beside the date window, WHY ISN'T IT RED!?


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> I don't ever see them appreciating that much. At least not much more from their present higher selling prices.


Depends on what you mean by "that much". I always sell with a moderate profit. On average 65 euros per watch. That amounts to 1067 in total this year. It goes back into the collection, meaning an increase of 19% of the capital. A savings account can't match that.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Btruijens said:


> Depends on what you mean by "that much". I always sell with a moderate profit. On average 65 euros per watch. That amounts to 1067 in total this year. It goes back into the collection, meaning an increase of 19% of the capital. A savings account can't match that.


You probably can do that with the right buyer. Myself looking at what they want for these now I'd never pay more than that ever. I have two SRP's now and for me personally the PADI is not worth the extra, considering the only difference is the dial and minute hand. Again that's just me and to each their own. I've already seen pictures of one with the dreaded chapter ring misalignment, which for a special edition was disturbing, and I'm a big Seiko fan.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Btruijens said:


> Well, sadly they will appreciate in value in a few years. I like them so much that I am buying two. One for real use, another for resale a year or so down the line.


Well, sadly in Hong Kong the PADI Turtle is selling for HK$3480-3680 (US$447-471), a "normal" Turtle SRP777 only for HK$1850 (US$237), and a Sumo for HK$2800 (US$359).

Although the dial of the PADI is a beauty, given it is not a limited edition I cannot see it will appreciate in value in Hong Kong local market. I think no one in Hong Kong would spend, say, HK$4000 for a secondhand 4R36 Turtle.
When I calmed down, I just started wondering whether money would be better spent on Sumo or even MM300.

My consideration was made only on the fact that PADI is a bit overpriced in Hong Kong. Obviously it does not apply to other markets.

Cheers ;-)


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I have both a Sumo and a Turtle and I'm thinking I really like the Turtle over the Sumo at this point. So to me my next Turtle needs to be a PADI.


EBenke


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> You probably can do that with the right buyer. Myself looking at what they want for these now I'd never pay more than that ever. I have two SRP's now and for me personally the PADI is not worth the extra, considering the only difference is the dial and minute hand. Again that's just me and to each their own. I've already seen pictures of one with the dreaded chapter ring misalignment, which for a special edition was disturbing, and I'm a big Seiko fan.


Mine has a chapter ring misalignment. I actually requested my dealer to make sure the bezel lines up cleanly with the 12 o'clock marker, but my mistake as I should have actually said chapter ring.

It looks like if I were to rotate the chapter ring on mine a tiny bit to the right then it can be fixed... so i think I'll keep this one rather than roll dice on another PADI. Plus I already stupidly took off the factory wrap, so i don't think I can exchange it.









at 12:







at 3:







at 6:








a 9:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

appleb said:


> Mine has a chapter ring misalignment. I actually requested my dealer to make sure the bezel lines up cleanly with the 12 o'clock marker, but my mistake as I should have actually said chapter ring.
> 
> It looks like if I were to rotate the chapter ring on mine a tiny bit to the right then it can be fixed... so i think I'll keep this one rather than roll dice on another PADI. Plus I already stupidly took off the factory wrap, so i don't think I can exchange it.
> 
> ...


I just don't understand how QC doesn't catch things like this.

David


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

appleb said:


> Mine has a chapter ring misalignment. I actually requested my dealer to make sure the bezel lines up cleanly with the 12 o'clock marker, but my mistake as I should have actually said chapter ring.
> 
> It looks like if I were to rotate the chapter ring on mine a tiny bit to the right then it can be fixed... so i think I'll keep this one rather than roll dice on another PADI. Plus I already stupidly took off the factory wrap, so i don't think I can exchange it.


Oh No! The QC is really poor! :-(


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I just don't understand how QC doesn't catch things like this.
> 
> David


~~~obviously, the supervisors of production are letting them go with the misalignment, and not just the PADI Turtle. My 775 has a slightly misaligned chapter ring as well










if you blow this photo up, you can see the chapter marking is just left of center to the 12 o'clock marker

I think it comes down to the price point of the watch. You wont see chapter ring misalignment on a $3600 MarineMaster










Don't get me wrong, I'm not legitimizing Seiko's dowdy indifference to chapter ring alignment on lessor priced divers, but we do see it routinely at that price point but not on their high end offerings. Others may have better and different ideas

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"To anger a conservative, lie to him. To anger a liberal, tell him the truth"... 
- Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Acurry said:


> They're not limited. They are special editions which means there isn't a limit on production.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So more or less, would you expect the production to be the same as the regular models? Honestly, I never really understood how 'special editions' work. If they're not limited, why are they special? It's just another model then, no?

At any rate, I should have probably looked into that more before picking one up at a higher price. I jumped on the opportunity not realizing it's really not an LE.

Well, that's impulse buying for you. Still excited, it's a really cool looking watch. But I definitely spent the extra $$ thinking I was buying what would be a rare watch.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> Well, sadly in Hong Kong the PADI Turtle is selling for HK$3480-3680 (US$447-471), a "normal" Turtle SRP777 only for HK$1850 (US$237), and a Sumo for HK$2800 (US$359).
> 
> Although the dial of the PADI is a beauty, given it is not a limited edition I cannot see it will appreciate in value in Hong Kong local market. I think no one in Hong Kong would spend, say, HK$4000 for a secondhand 4R36 Turtle.
> When I calmed down, I just started wondering whether money would be better spent on Sumo or even MM300.
> ...


Yup. It does not apply. Many people don't know the "Asian route" or about the watch at all. I sold a skx011 for 390 USD! Profits 120 USD. The Padi probably will go for 550 when I want it to.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

And that misalignment sucks on these divers. Till now I got lucky though. But I suppose my watchmaker could fix it, so that might happen to me onetime. 
Supposing Seiko found out that the non watchnerd community doesn't care about this issue or notices?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> I just don't understand how QC doesn't catch things like this.
> 
> David


it's not even that, it's that it's accepted as within spec =\


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

Acurry said:


> They're not limited. They are special editions which means there isn't a limit on production.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




These are "SPECIAL EDITIONS" too and I don't think they are available in the shops anymore. Pls correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Memento Vivere said:


> So more or less, would you expect the production to be the same as the regular models? Honestly, I never really understood how 'special editions' work. If they're not limited, why are they special? It's just another model then, no?
> 
> At any rate, I should have probably looked into that more before picking one up at a higher price. I jumped on the opportunity not realizing it's really not an LE.
> 
> Well, that's impulse buying for you. Still excited, it's a really cool looking watch. But I definitely spent the extra $$ thinking I was buying what would be a rare watch.


~~~If it makes you feel any better, when I was doing email with the jeweler in Tavernier Fla. that is offering these as a "pre-order", the person that replied to me named Lynn told me that they are only allotted a certain amount, so it's not like it's an open ended production run, from what I've been told by Seiko dealer personnel, the production is limited. All that said, the Seiko SRP PADI is apparently being marketed differently from say the Seiko JDM Lowercase Solar Tuna, which has openly spelled out how many pieces they are building of each model

Okay, just went back into my inbox to read the email from the Islamorada Jeweler (not Tavernier), Lynn said 1300 pieces are being allotted for the USA this year. Sounds like a limited edition to me, at least in 2016=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

jarod99 said:


> These are "SPECIAL EDITIONS" too and I don't think they are available in the shops anymore. Pls correct me if I'm wrong.


I don't know the details behind these watches, but I would guess that when sales slowed, Seiko decided to stop making them. Limited editions have their build number stamped on the case back. Reference the Zimbe Turtle. They are only making 1,299 of them with the build number xxxx of 1,299 stamped on the back. The SBDC027 Sumo has the same info and they're hard to get under $900 now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engaw (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi there, 

Don't mean to hijack the thread but my question does relate. I was about to pull the trigger on an SKX009 for $200USD until I saw the SRPA21 PADI that I can preorder and have delivered for about $400USD. My question is, what watch do you all feel is the best bang for the buck. I don't plan on selling it ever and wear the hell out of my watches. 

Thanks!


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Just love the lume










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

engaw said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Don't mean to hijack the thread but my question does relate. I was about to pull the trigger on an SKX009 for $200USD until I saw the SRPA21 PADI that I can preorder and have delivered for about $400USD. My question is, what watch do you all feel is the best bang for the buck. I don't plan on selling it ever and wear the hell out of my watches.
> 
> Thanks!


Easy, the Padi. More comfortable, bigger and more legible. Hacking and winding, smoother all around, the bracelet, special edition... But not as a beater, that would be my skx009. I just like the color combo.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

engaw said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Don't mean to hijack the thread but my question does relate. I was about to pull the trigger on an SKX009 for $200USD until I saw the SRPA21 PADI that I can preorder and have delivered for about $400USD. My question is, what watch do you all feel is the best bang for the buck. I don't plan on selling it ever and wear the hell out of my watches.
> 
> Thanks!


Bought my SRP779 Pepsi brand new for $255.00 if that tells you anything.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Bought my SRP779 Pepsi brand new for $255.00 if that tells you anything.


Well yeah. But I don't like any of the other turtle's styling. So Padi it is.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

engaw said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Don't mean to hijack the thread but my question does relate. I was about to pull the trigger on an SKX009 for $200USD until I saw the SRPA21 PADI that I can preorder and have delivered for about $400USD. My question is, what watch do you all feel is the best bang for the buck. I don't plan on selling it ever and wear the hell out of my watches.
> 
> Thanks!


Good question. Have you worn both the SKX and a Turtle? I think that would ultimately help you decide. If it were me, the $200 difference is neglegible when you don't plan on selling it. I had the PADI or Zimbe in my sights, but when Zelos came out with the Hammerhead, my PADI fund went there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Don't forget that some of the proceeds from PADI watch will go towards the organization that educates general public and divers about preservation of reefs and ocean life in general. I am getting this watch because I learned to dive with PADI 16 years ago, and my majority of life was spend by the water or in the water.
Also, if you go to any Seiko retailer and show them the watch and model number, they will place an order through the regional rep. If you have used the store in the past you may not have to put any money down to reserve. Speaking from experience in the western USA.


----------



## engaw (Jul 20, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Bought my SRP779 Pepsi brand new for $255.00 if that tells you anything.


Sorry. Need some help with this. All I know is that this price point is nowhere to be found.


----------



## engaw (Jul 20, 2016)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Also, if you go to any Seiko retailer and show them the watch and model number, they will place an order through the regional rep. If you have used the store in the past you may not have to put any money down to reserve. Speaking from experience in the western USA.


How much is the PADI actually retailing form in the US through Seiko?


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

engaw said:


> How much is the PADI actually retailing form in the US through Seiko?


The truth the price has not been set yet for the US market. I was told that I will be informed as soon as the regional market manager will notify my retailer.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

engaw said:


> Sorry. Need some help with this. All I know is that this price point is nowhere to be found.


Bought from Skywatches at that price in May. Looks like they are $295 currently though.


----------



## engaw (Jul 20, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Bought from Skywatches at that price in May. Looks like they are $295 currently though.


I guess what I was wondering, did you mean that the srp779 is that much better than the skx009 for only fraction of the cost more?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

engaw said:


> I guess what I was wondering, did you mean that the srp779 is that much better than the skx009 for only fraction of the cost more?


I sold my 009 to buy the 779. One could argue it's better because of the hacking and hand winding of the 4R36 versus the 7S26. I personally don't think the new SRP's are built better, meaning finish wise. The drilled lugs were a plus for me though, and the new rubber straps are a huge improvement over those wave vents that came on the 009. Really it's a personal choice, and I just liked the 779 better overall. There are a few things I liked better on the 009 though. Finding them in the mid $200 range they are great. Paying in the mid $300 range though I'd start thinking Sumo.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

There is NOTHING in the way of PADI's on skywatches.com.sg right now.


EBenke


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> The truth the price has not been set yet for the US market. I was told that I will be informed as soon as the regional market manager will notify my retailer.


$525 I do believe.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Bought my SRP779 Pepsi brand new for $255.00 if that tells you anything.


Where and when??

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

engaw said:


> Sorry. Need some help with this. All I know is that this price point is nowhere to be found.


That was about 3-4 months ago. There was a period where the turtles dipped to $240-60+.
Prices have bounced back up and haven't budged since, unfortunately.

Screenshots I took from back then:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Where and when??
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


Bought in late April from Skywatches.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

artblakey said:


> That was about 3-4 months ago. There was a period where the turtles dipped to $240-60+.
> Prices have bounced back up and haven't budged since, unfortunately.
> 
> Screenshots I took from back then:


I can't believe I didn't know they were that low. I would have jumped on one then.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Just got a quote from CTG Watch for $525 for the SRPA21 as well, shipping late August.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I can't believe I didn't know they were that low. I would have jumped on one then.
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted












~~~some of us did=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Speed bumps never seem to make me go any faster


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Don't forget that some of the proceeds from PADI watch will go towards the organization that educates general public and divers about preservation of reefs and ocean life in general. I am getting this watch because I learned to dive with PADI 16 years ago, and my majority of life was spend by the water or in the water.


~~~perfect reason to buy one, help support PADI, get more interested in diving, and to expand reef education

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Let those who don't want none have memories of not gettin' any."
-Bro. David Gardner


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~some of us did=
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm totally kicking myself 

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

Picked one up Friday from my local jewellers for £279. Works out at about $370


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

The many faces of Padi ..


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Great looking watches but the price is a few hundred dollars over priced, these should be no more than 300us.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Great looking watches but the price is a few hundred dollars over priced, these should be no more than 300us.


I agree with your price point but I think the "newness" and background of the watch will keep it high for a while. I hope to get one if I find one under $300US. I have time to wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Dfq23 said:


> Picked one up Friday from my local jewellers for £279. Works out at about $370


Hi Dfq23, can you share the name of your jewellers please?


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

Cox's in Great Yarmouth. Chap who sold it me said they had the kinetic one as well for £399 but had already gone as only got one of each but due more next week


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Great looking watches but the price is a few hundred dollars over priced, these should be no more than 300us.


What makes you arrive at this? Considering a normal Turtle is close to that price, a special version for $50-100 more is what I'd expect them to sell at.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Speaking as one who has not kept up with Seiko's much. Is the only difference between this one and say a Pepsi version, is the logo and a slightly different colored dial? I'm not being sarcastic, I really want to know.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Could you compare the blue dial to a Oris 43 mm Date blue dial or a Orient Blue Ray?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Speaking as one who has not kept up with Seiko's much. Is the only difference between this one and say a Pepsi version, is the logo and a slightly different colored dial? I'm not being sarcastic, I really want to know.


Those are the only differences, with the added exception of the red minute hand.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Price updates of PADI turtle in Hong Kong:
A quite popular dealer in Hong Kong has lowered the price from HK$3980 (US$510) a month ago, to HK$3680 (US$471) a week ago, and to HK$2800 (US$359) yesterday!
It definitely shows that how the PADI was overpriced in Hong Kong. 
I am happy I had cancelled my order (at a higher price) several days ago. I do think the price will drop further and I can wait. b-)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rosenbloom said:


> Price updates of PADI turtle in Hong Kong:
> A quite popular dealer in Hong Kong has lowered the price from HK$3980 (US$510) a month ago, to HK$3680 (US$471) a week ago, and to HK$2800 (US$359) yesterday!
> It definitely shows that how the PADI was overpriced in Hong Kong.
> I am happy I had cancelled my order (at a higher price) several days ago. I do think the price will drop further and I can wait. b-)


PM me the dealer info please. Thanks 

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

To give you guys some general idea on the prices of Seiko watches in Hong Kong for comparison:

SRP777 = HK$1850 / US$237
SRP773 "J" version = 2250 / 288
SRP773 "K" version = 2150 / 275
PADI turtle = 2800 / 359
Sumo = 2850 / 365
MM300 = 13300 / 1705

SKX007 "K" version = 1430 / 183
SKX007 "J" version = 1790 / 229
Cocktail = 2700 / 346

As you can see, with the same amount of money you can either buy a PADI or a Sumo. 
I am now thinking if I shall wait for a further price drop on PADI, or go all the way up to MM300. 
Cheers ;-)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rosenbloom said:


> To give you guys some general idea on the prices of Seiko watches in Hong Kong for comparison:
> 
> SRP777 = HK$1850 / US$237
> SRP773 "J" version = 2250 / 288
> ...


Man they wound sell a TON with US shipping....

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Man they wound sell a TON with US shipping....


But I think they may not do international shipping. How unfortunate.
The prices are extracted from two dealers in Hong Kong. I purchased my Seiko's from both of them. One is having two retailing shops but the other is only a family business with only two shopkeepers.

Worth taking a trip to Hong Kong? ;-)


----------



## engaw (Jul 20, 2016)

mattonthewater said:


> $525 I do believe.


I saw this price once as well but after reading a thread from another member I did some research and the $525USD was pretty high. I found one online for 336 Euro and 12.50 euro to ship to US.


----------



## engaw (Jul 20, 2016)

Here is a great PADI price :-s:

BRAND NEW IN BOX Seiko Prospex Special Edition PADI Automatic Diver's: SRPA21 IN STOCK | jewellery, watches | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Pentameter said:


> What makes you arrive at this? Considering a normal Turtle is close to that price, a special version for $50-100 more is what I'd expect them to sell at.


Normal turtles are over priced too imo, whats the difference between this and a standard?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Normal turtles are over priced too imo, whats the difference between this and a standard?


Unique dial, chapter ring, minute hand, branding (PADI).

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Unique dial, chapter ring, minute hand, branding (PADI).
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


+ display box. Also the lumed indices seem somewhat green to me, which adds a nice color harmony w/ the blue & red.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Normal turtles are over priced too imo,


~~~compared to what, an SKX007? Average price for a 007/009, about $200. You can find them for $20 less though. SRP77 Turtles are starting to appear as of now on the internet for around $300, so a third again higher in price over the venerable SKX007. For the $100 more you are getting a hackable hand windable movement, that from all observations, is keeping better time (the 4r36 vs. 7s26)

I don't know but to me, it's splitting hairs, saying the SRP777 is over priced. IMO and experience, it's a lot of watch for around $300

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Let those who don't want none have memories of not gettin' any."
-Bro. David Gardner


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~compared to what, an SKX007? Average price for a 007/009, about $200. You can find them for $20 less though. SRP77 Turtles are starting to appear as of now on the internet for around $300, so a third again higher in price over the venerable SKX007. For the $100 more you are getting a hackable hand windable movement, that from all observations, is keeping better time (the 4r36 vs. 7s26)
> 
> I don't know but to me, it's splitting hairs, saying the SRP777 is over priced. IMO and experience, it's a lot of watch for around $300
> 
> ...


Says the guy who's paid less.....lol!!!

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~compared to what, an SKX007? Average price for a 007/009, about $200. You can find them for $20 less though. SRP77 Turtles are starting to appear as of now on the internet for around $300, so a third again higher in price over the venerable SKX007. For the $100 more you are getting a hackable hand windable movement, that from all observations, is keeping better time (the 4r36 vs. 7s26)
> 
> I don't know but to me, it's splitting hairs, saying the SRP777 is over priced. IMO and experience, it's a lot of watch for around $300
> 
> ...


Sorry for being pedantic, but compared to $200, the $300 turtle is 50% more expensive, not a third more. I think compared to everything else on the market, the turtle represent fantastic value for money, but it is slightly overpriced compared to the SKX. Having said that, I'm still looking at getting one, may be if they drop down to $250 again


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Says the guy who's paid less.....lol!!!
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


~~~you're right, I did pay less than $300 for my SRP777, I paid $260. I used the $300 figure as that is the current going rate (online), if one were to do a quick search for 777Turtles

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
I tend to live in the past because most of my life is there. 
-- Herb Caen


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

aalin13 said:


> Sorry for being pedantic, but compared to $200, the $300 turtle is 50% more expensive, not a third more.


~~~would you believe me if I told you I flunked math in high school?= It's true!, I had to do a night school class to graduate. That said, I flunked out Algebra



aalin13 said:


> I think compared to everything else on the market, the turtle represent fantastic value for money, but it is slightly overpriced compared to the SKX. Having said that, I'm still looking at getting one, may be if they drop down to $250 again


~~~I politely disagree. Even with the 50% premium, both watches, costing two and three hundred dollars (more or less), that's not a lot of money for an ISO rated 200 meter diver that will run for decades on end, and keep pretty good time while doing it. Sorry, to me, this is a silly argument, and I took the bait=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"I always heard there were three types of suns in Kansas; sunflowers, sunshine, and sons of ......."
The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~you're right, I did pay less than $300 for my SRP777, I paid $260. I used the $300 figure as that is the current going rate (online), if one were to do a quick search for 777Turtles
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


I know - just messing with you. 

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I might have missed if this has been asked already, but can the dial and chapter ring from the turtle be dropped into the SKX if one wanted to make a PADI 009?


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

engaw said:


> I saw this price once as well but after reading a thread from another member I did some research and the $525USD was pretty high. I found one online for 336 Euro and 12.50 euro to ship to US.


That is the MSRP.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

I know the SKX's are classic, but I would much rather pay the extra cost for a Turtle. The movement alone is worth the price increase to me, but on top of that you get a much more unique retro styling, bigger selection between dials & bezels, and a much better OEM bracelet. There's also something that just isn't quite right on the SKX… I've never been a huge fan of its case… the lugs seem too short to me. The case of the Turtle is awesome and just screams vintage tool diver. I love it.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Other than the design difference (dial, bezel, etc.), everything else is the same with the rest of the turtles, right?

I'm trying to decide which of the turtles to get.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

ManMachine said:


> Other than the design difference (dial, bezel, etc.), everything else is the same with the rest of the turtles, right?
> 
> I'm trying to decide which of the turtles to get.


zimbe has zaphire with cyclops and sandblasted case.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah I was asking about PADI. After some struggle, I decided to get an SRP775.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

you can't go wrong with any of the new Turtles IMO

The PADI is gorgeous however


Best,


Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

PADI received....


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

I have hardly taken this of since I got it last Thursday. Great on both bracelet and rubber. I find the bracelet a lot better than the sumo bracelet. Thicker and therefore less
flimsy.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

Thats a great strap for it&#8230; I've kept mine on a navy zulu. Apart from looking fantastic, this watch is REALLY comfortable to wear.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Viewed on an iPhone would owners say those latest two photos above are representative of the color? So many of the photos here are taken under incandescent light and have a yellow/orange color cast. These, particularly Yonsson's, appear quite neutral.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Viewed on an iPhone would owners say those latest two photos above are representative of the color? So many of the photos here are taken under incandescent light and have a yellow/orange color cast. These, particularly Yonsson's, appear quite neutral.


Excuse me? I have shown photos of this watch outdoors... There is nothing yellow or orange about it. 
But once again...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Many, not all.



Btruijens said:


> Excuse me? I have shown photos of this watch outdoors... There is nothing yellow or orange about it.
> But once again...


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

double trouble, please delete


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

It looks even better in real life. Very nice, mine is pre-ordered and not due for another 2 months. Fine with me, I get it from an AD with the Padi-box and at a decent price too.



mitchjrj said:


> Many, not all.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Viewed on an iPhone would owners say those latest two photos above are representative of the color? So many of the photos here are taken under incandescent light and have a yellow/orange color cast. These, particularly Yonsson's, appear quite neutral.


FWIW my photo was taken DIRECTLY underneath a big orange-ish office style light and that was the sole light source. I didn't edit it at all.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

This seems like a great time for some good ol' profiteering on early adopters that just can't wait:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-bnib-seiko-padi-srpa21-3434826.html


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

therion said:


> This seems like a great time for some good ol' profiteering on early adopters that just can't wait:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-bnib-seiko-padi-srpa21-3434826.html


You can still pre-order these from AD for about $370.00. I just did yesterday. $50 down payment $320 when it arrives. Includes shipping.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

therion said:


> This seems like a great time for some good ol' profiteering on early adopters that just can't wait:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-bnib-seiko-padi-srpa21-3434826.html


There are always going to be people looking to profit off others laziness or ignorance. Not everyone reads through all the threads to find out where to buy one for the best price. Or I suppose they'd be willing to spend extra to ensure they get one without alignment issues.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

mbhawks23 said:


> You can still pre-order these from AD for about $370.00. I just did yesterday. $50 down payment $320 when it arrives. Includes shipping.


Which AD would that be?


----------



## stevens315 (Jul 7, 2016)

Btruijens said:


> Which AD would that be?


I got the 50.00 deposit and 320 due when it arrives through DePaula Jewelers in the Florida Keys. Sounds like the other person may have too. Also the price on the BST looks to be the MSRP. They may have paid that for them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Same here. When I talked to William yesterday, I think that is his name, he said he only had about 5 pre orders left.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Hmm. Is it worth it to get a second one? I really think they would appreciate in value. That would help me up my diver game towards a marine master.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Ugh, the wait is killing me. I purchased mine from a Hong Kong dealer on eBay, tracking finally updated to show it left HK yesterday....

This is taking too long! I need my PADI!


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I just called the shop I purchased my first one from and reserved a PADI ! Pricing is very good and it sounds as if will be in stock in a couple of weeks. Needless to say, I'm super excited my 'golden turtle' will have some company.

On a side note, I just switched to the SPR775 to a SEIKO rubber strap and wow the gold on the watch just pops now.









EBenke


----------



## 3rail (Feb 1, 2013)

mbhawks23 said:


> Same here. When I talked to William yesterday, I think that is his name, he said he only had about 5 pre orders left.


Same here. William is hooking me too at the quoted price by others...

He told me the pre-order is running out.

I am excited to be getting this watch as I have just purchased the PADI GMT for a matched set.

Donald


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Succumbed to the PADI wave! Gonna change the bracelet to a NATO/Rubber/Leather strap. Found this at my local AD. They only had 1 in-stock!





With its new family...


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

I dare to say the Padi outshines them all.


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

On black leather.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

peter-g said:


> On black leather.


Nice. But thicker would be better.


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Is there even going to be a reason to own the SKX009 after getting one of these?


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

mbhawks23 said:


> Is there even going to be a reason to own the SKX009 after getting one of these?


Because you like both? :-d


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Where do u guys get this for decent price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Seikousa.com has added the PADI to the prospex lineup. It is 525$.


----------



## shutterbug (Nov 21, 2011)

Enjoying my Padi with silicon strap


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Seikousa.com has added the PADI to the prospex lineup. It is 525$.


So, what will the gray market price be, $350?


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

RFCII said:


> So, what will the gray market price be, $350?


You will not find them on Grey market. Due to demand and supply. You will find them on second hand market in two years for that much.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> You will not find them on Grey market. Due to demand and supply. You will find them on second hand market in two years for that much.


The WIS world is much smaller than most here realize. Now that it's part of the Prospex line, demand will diminish over time.


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

RFCII said:


> The WIS world is much smaller than most here realize. Now that it's part of the Prospex line, demand will diminish over time.


Isn't it a limited run though? The PADI that is. Can't seen prices dropping g to $350 if it's that limited. Any chance for appreciation?

i think it's safe the say the zimbe will be worth more in the future.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

mbhawks23 said:


> Is there even going to be a reason to own the SKX009 after getting one of these?


My SKX009 will be going up for sale when the PADI comes. I'm wearing my TURTLE SRP775 Daily, so my SKX007 my be on the block too. My poor Blumo is sitting patiently just wondering what went wrong. Let's not discuss the custom storm trooper Stargate, she feels neglected.

Darn Turtles!

EBenke


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Picked up today. My 4th Turtle.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

adashu said:


> Isn't it a limited run though? The PADI that is. Can't seen prices dropping g to $350 if it's that limited. Any chance for appreciation?
> 
> i think it's safe the say the zimbe will be worth more in the future.


Padi is special edition, not limited. It's all marketing. They will sell as many as they can.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

adashu said:


> Isn't it a limited run though? The PADI that is. Can't seen prices dropping g to $350 if it's that limited. Any chance for appreciation?
> 
> i think it's safe the say the zimbe will be worth more in the future.


I've got one on order for a bit less than $350.00, shipped.

EBenke


----------



## Drmrey (Jul 24, 2016)

ebenke said:


> I've got one on order for a bit less than $350.00, shipped.
> 
> EBenke


Hello, I don't suppose you would like to share where you found such a deal?


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

As soon as it ships, I will post more info.


E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Drmrey (Jul 24, 2016)

ebenke said:


> As soon as it ships, I will post more info.
> 
> E Benke
> Sent from my iPhone


Excellent, thank you! I haven't been able to find it anywhere near that price yet. I've already bought too many watches this summer, so I shouldn't buy it, but at around $350 I could do it.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

According to my AD who I have a preorder with

"_These watches are expected towards the end of the month/middle of September, which is when production is due to end_"

So looks like grab them whilst you can.


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

RFCII said:


> Padi is special edition, not limited. It's all marketing. They will sell as many as they can.





jasd said:


> According to my AD who I have a preorder with
> 
> "_These watches are expected towards the end of the month/middle of September, which is when production is due to end_"
> 
> So looks like grab them whilst you can.


Well then...


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

adashu said:


> Well then...


I'm not convinced. Just wait and see.


----------



## engaw (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi all, 

I'm wondering if anyone had any experience with Depaula Jewlers. Would like to preorder the PADI from them as their prices are good but wondering if people had experience if people have received watch with original PADI box, papers, etc. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ronallan (Jun 12, 2015)

Just picked up mine from an AD:









Wrote a short review and posted more pics here: https://pinoywatchfan.blogspot.com/2016/08/seiko-srpa21-special-edition-pepsi-padi.html

TLDR: Easily the most visually stunning of all the reissued Turtles. It even has a bit of the trademark Seiko misalignment.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah, and you will end up like this


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

engaw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone had any experience with Depaula Jewlers. Would like to preorder the PADI from them as their prices are good but wondering if people had experience if people have received watch with original PADI box, papers, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I bought a SRP775 from them and it arrived in two days in the original, royal blue Seiko box with the white slip cover. Included the original white Seiko pillow, all original labeling and a hand signed thank you card from the owner who I have communicated with via email and phone and was very professional and quick with email responses. I also pre-ordered the PADI turtle from them and have no doubt it will arrive in the original packaging.


----------



## engaw (Jul 20, 2016)

mbhawks23 said:


> I bought a SRP775 from them and it arrived in two days in the original, royal blue Seiko box with the white slip cover. Included the original white Seiko pillow, all original labeling and a hand signed thank you card from the owner who I have communicated with via email and phone and was very professional and quick with email responses. I also pre-ordered the PADI turtle from them and have no doubt it will arrive in the original packaging.


Cheers.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Got mine. It's _fantastic._


----------



## Fuji (Aug 2, 2016)

Bought a PADI Turtle today.. It is my first Seiko watch (I have wanted one for about a year) I popped in to a store today with my wife to window shop when I saw the PADI Turtle sitting there WITH a 20% discount and had only arrived in the store the day before, my wife pushed me to buy it as I have wanted one for a long time.

After making the purchase the Jeweler took it in the back to resize the band for me.. A whole hour later it was ready, 10 minutes after getting home it fell off my wrist and onto the couch (band was broken, pin had come out) I took it back to the Jeweler who apologized and fixed it, 10 steps out of the store the pin fell out again. The watch has now been sent away for repair as the Jeweler had managed to damage/lose something and did not have a spare part.. I now have to wait a week until I get it back. For the hour that I had it, it was great!

Anyway, I am interested in getting a mesh band in the future for it anyway.. I would appreciate any recommendations on where I can get a really good quality mesh strap that will fit the PADI Turtle. THANKS!


----------



## Ryuden (Sep 1, 2011)

ronallan said:


> Wrote a short review and posted more pics here: https://pinoywatchfan.blogspot.com/2016/08/seiko-srpa21-special-edition-pepsi-padi.html
> 
> TLDR: Easily the most visually stunning of all the reissued Turtles. It even has a bit of the trademark Seiko misalignment.


In in your write up, you mentioned there's a *K and J version* respectively. Are there? Thought its standard as in there's only *ONE *standard* version*?

Thanks.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Fuji said:


> Bought a PADI Turtle today.. It is my first Seiko watch (I have wanted one for about a year) I popped in to a store today with my wife to window shop when I saw the PADI Turtle sitting there WITH a 20% discount and had only arrived in the store the day before, my wife pushed me to buy it as I have wanted one for a long time.
> 
> After making the purchase the Jeweler took it in the back to resize the band for me.. A whole hour later it was ready, 10 minutes after getting home it fell off my wrist and onto the couch (band was broken, pin had come out) I took it back to the Jeweler who apologized and fixed it, 10 steps out of the store the pin fell out again. The watch has now been sent away for repair as the Jeweler had managed to damage/lose something and did not have a spare part.. I now have to wait a week until I get it back. For the hour that I had it, it was great!
> 
> Anyway, I am interested in getting a mesh band in the future for it anyway.. I would appreciate any recommendations on where I can get a really good quality mesh strap that will fit the PADI Turtle. THANKS!


Are you kidding me?! What a klutz. It is so simple to do this pin and collar system. He just lost the collar and stuck some bubble gum in it or whatever. Do it yourself next time - learn how.


----------



## ocezam (Jan 24, 2016)

I just bought a PADI to go along with my SRP777 and SRP775. Can't wait!

Early in this thread someone asked if the PADI had chrome outlines around the indices. Another member replied yes and showed a pic of a PADI with chrome outlines. However every other pic I've seen seems to show the lume going over the outlines. Can someone confirm what the deal is with this issue for me?
Thanks

Edit:
see post number 34, page 4...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Btruijens said:


> Are you kidding me?! What a klutz. It is so simple to do this pin and collar system. He just lost the collar and stuck some bubble gum in it or whatever. Do it yourself next time - learn how.


Yep. Collar is gone and he's a dealer who doesn't know the problem. Total moron. Scary actually.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ocezam said:


> I just bought a PADI to go along with my SRP777 and SRP775. Can't wait!
> 
> Early in this thread someone asked if the PADI had chrome outlines around the indices. Another member replied yes and showed a pic of a PADI with chrome outlines. However every other pic I've seen seems to show the lume going over the outlines. Can someone confirm what the deal is with this issue for me?
> Thanks
> ...


They all look chrome to me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Is there a better price than this at $393?

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/162168136062

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is there a better price than this at $393?
> 
> Look at this on eBay Authorized Dealer Seiko SRPA21 PADI Turtle PROSPEX Limited Diver Pepsi Watch | eBay
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This is a new listing. Looks like the downward competition has begun.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> They all look chrome to me.


There you go...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Fuji said:


> Bought a PADI Turtle today.. It is my first Seiko watch (I have wanted one for about a year) I popped in to a store today with my wife to window shop when I saw the PADI Turtle sitting there WITH a 20% discount and had only arrived in the store the day before, my wife pushed me to buy it as I have wanted one for a long time.
> 
> After making the purchase the Jeweler took it in the back to resize the band for me.. A whole hour later it was ready, 10 minutes after getting home it fell off my wrist and onto the couch (band was broken, pin had come out) I took it back to the Jeweler who apologized and fixed it, 10 steps out of the store the pin fell out again. The watch has now been sent away for repair as the Jeweler had managed to damage/lose something and did not have a spare part.. I now have to wait a week until I get it back. For the hour that I had it, it was great!
> 
> Anyway, I am interested in getting a mesh band in the future for it anyway.. I would appreciate any recommendations on where I can get a really good quality mesh strap that will fit the PADI Turtle. THANKS!


Sorry to hear that and this is yet another example why you should never let a jeweller size your watch. They tend to know nothing about the pin and collar system. Read too many of these incidents here, and I've never had this happen as I size my own.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

mbhawks23 said:


> Is there even going to be a reason to own the SKX009 after getting one of these?


Because the SKX is still a great watch.

I wish they made an SKX version of the PADI.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

My PADI has shipped. I got it for less than my SRP775. To say I'm excited is an understatement!


E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Congrats! Can you share where you got it? PM me. Thanks


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is there a better price than this at $393?
> 
> Look at this on eBay Authorized Dealer Seiko SRPA21 PADI Turtle PROSPEX Limited Diver Pepsi Watch | eBay
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That guy just raised his price to $450, presumably as a result of purchases from this forum. Here is another US source at $393. I think the game is on!

Seiko Men's Prospex Diver Silver-Tone with Blue Bezel Watch - Be


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

RFCII said:


> Congrats! Can you share where you got it? PM me. Thanks


PM Sent

EBenke


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Installed a double domed sapphire crystal for my Padi.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Mpcdude said:


> Installed a double domed sapphire crystal for my Padi.


Hey Mpcdude, Rotate your wrist then take another pic. We can't see the double dome from that angle.

EBenke


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

To those who have already received theirs. Did you receive the PADI box, or just standard Seiko packaging? Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Sure @ebenke




I love the way the crystal looks. Makes the dial look "liquid".


----------



## Fuji (Aug 2, 2016)

D6AMIA6N said:


> To those who have already received theirs. Did you receive the PADI box, or just standard Seiko packaging? Thanks for the replies!


Mine come in the Seiko box with PADI logo inside


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Fuji said:


> D6AMIA6N said:
> 
> 
> > To those who have already received theirs. Did you receive the PADI box, or just standard Seiko packaging? Thanks for the replies!
> ...


I got the big, black PADI box.


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

D6AMIA6N said:


> To those who have already received theirs. Did you receive the PADI box, or just standard Seiko packaging? Thanks for the replies!


Received in a special edition PADI box.


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

What do u think of my padi??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

vjlbl said:


> What do u think of my padi??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it!


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

vjlbl said:


> What do u think of my padi??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's freakin cool!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

vjlbl said:


> What do u think of my padi??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesnt look like a Padi anymore.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

How's time keeping? My 775 lose 10 sec everyday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TopWatch (Aug 16, 2016)

Should be with the special padi box.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Check out Sears. Found this in the dive watches forum. Use code sears35off300 for another $35.00 off.

https://m.sears.com/seiko-men-s-prospex-automatic-diver-silver-tone-with/p-04436467000P










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

dsquared24 said:


> Check out Sears. Found this in the dive watches forum. Use code sears35off300 for another $35.00 off.
> 
> https://m.sears.com/seiko-men-s-prospex-automatic-diver-silver-tone-with/p-04436467000P
> 
> ...


When Sears is selling it under $360, you know the prices are coming down fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevens315 (Jul 7, 2016)

Acurry said:


> When Sears is selling it under $360, you know the prices are coming down fast.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's about what I paid for the pre-order and got free shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Acurry said:


> When Sears is selling it under $360, you know the prices are coming down fast.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most products like a SE Seiko are going to be through a 3rd party, kinda like Amazon.


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

So you know sears you have to pay tax


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

bzbuzz said:


> So you know sears you have to pay tax
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure. The best that my AD could do was 30% off retail and they still haven't gotten them in yet. At least this way its guranteed by Friday.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Speaking of turtles this photo just makes me laugh, love it, hope you guys get a giggle or maybe I'm just warped lol


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

Rosenbloom said:


> Nice. But thicker would be better.


On a thicker strap.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Speaking of turtles this photo just makes me laugh, love it, hope you guys get a giggle or maybe I'm just warped lol


Upgraded to a chortle and yes, you are warped, but in a good way. :-!


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

bzbuzz said:


> How's time keeping? My 775 lose 10 sec everyday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


~~~there is a thread here in the Seiko forum on SRP 77X time keeping ability, try looking for it and post there but off hand, I'd say you are at the far end of what most of us are seeing with ours. My 777 settled into just under -2s/day, my 775 is +5/+6s/day. General wisdom, if you can't live with what you are seeing, wear for a few months before sending your watch off to have a pro regulate it, or, do the regulation yourself, if you want to try doing it yourself

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~there is a thread here in the Seiko forum on SRP 77X time keeping ability, ...


---> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/turtle-owners-hows-your-timekeeping-accuracy-2822834.html

(It's in my subscriptions, this was easy. ;-) )

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## pazzilator (Jul 20, 2016)

D6AMIA6N said:


> To those who have already received theirs. Did you receive the PADI box, or just standard Seiko packaging? Thanks for the replies!


Unfortunately mine was just standard Seiko packaging... (got mine locally here in Australia)


----------



## Ryuden (Sep 1, 2011)

Read from a fellow forum member here that there are 2 version of the Padi (K and J) where one being a Japan model. Unless I have been searching wrongly, I have not seen any different versions released however there's some pics I found via Google that have a different dial and caseback...the wording MOV'T JAPAN printed on the dial and MOVEMENT JAPAN engraved on the caseback.


















Any theories?

Cheers.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

D6AMIA6N said:


> To those who have already received theirs. Did you receive the PADI box, or just standard Seiko packaging? Thanks for the replies!


Some sad news for me im afraid. I pre-ordered mine a month or two ago at my local Seiko AD. They called today and said it had arrived.

Went by to pick it up and it was in standard seiko white box (not the usually seen blue, but still just standard, nothing special). I cancelled the transaction and got a refund. They called Seiko and called me back an hour or so after I left and said the US market will NOT get the PADI boxes, only oversea's gets them. What a joke!!!!


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

mattonthewater said:


> Some sad news for me im afraid. I pre-ordered mine a month or two ago at my local Seiko AD. They called today and said it had arrived.
> 
> Went by to pick it up and it was in standard seiko white box (not the usually seen blue, but still just standard, nothing special). I cancelled the transaction and got a refund. They called Seiko and called me back an hour or so after I left and said the US market will NOT get the PADI boxes, only oversea's gets them. What a joke!!!!


That is understandable. With yen gaining strength, Seiko's bottom line will be smaller. So, they had to cut corners. I think European market is not getting a special box.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

So you gave up the watch because you didn't get your special box?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

RFCII said:


> So you gave up the watch because you didn't get your special box?


I'll do just about anything for the special box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Memento Vivere said:


> Got mine. It's _fantastic._


heh, i hate to be _that_ guy, and note i wouldn't mod an SE, but danged if this picture doesn't make me wish it had a black calendar =)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Btruijens said:


> Are you kidding me?! What a klutz. It is so simple to do this pin and collar system. He just lost the collar and stuck some bubble gum in it or whatever. Do it yourself next time - learn how.


the simple truth is most 'jewelers' have never heard of anything like the pin and collar system, i guess they assume it _must_ be a friction pin system? they never realize disassembling the thing that the collars pop out (or stick on the tool and questioned at best) and they've lost them before they ever realized what it was. they just slip the pin back in, hey that was easy and it's holding for 10 seconds, it must be fine (aka 'no matter, it's not _my_ watch!'). give it back to you thinking they've done a stellar job, and *no one knows the jeweler didn't know and you can't even blame them because you didn't know either*. thing falls apart, it could be 30 seconds, 1 minute, 5 minutes, 24 hours. ticking time bombs, these 'jeweler-sized' bracelets.

it's frightful (for something so simplistic and ingenious, really) and this could be why Seiko gets a bad rap from your average consumer. you'll see the same 'jeweler sized it, it fell apart, cheap junk!i threw it out!' comment thousands of times across the internet =\ and not one of them realized how awesome the system is_ if they just knew about it._


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> That is understandable. With yen gaining strength, Seiko's bottom line will be smaller. So, they had to cut corners. I think European market is not getting a special box.


~~~~Bad move!, Baaaddd Move!!! I decided before this not to buy a PADI Turtle, but only because I have two SRP turtles now and feel that is top heavy (for me anyways) yet for Seiko to put out a special edition Turtle, like the PADI and give some customers the box and others not, that's just poor marketing. Others may have better and different ideas

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"I am the new superhero, 'Captain Apathy'. I have all the super-powers but I don't have any desire to use them."


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I think the bulk of their sales are reliant on people who aren't aware or don't care about the box it comes in, so they wouldn't bat an eye at losing *a* sale or 2 because of it. just the unfortunate way these beasts run. i suppose maybe in the past some companies could be cool if you took it old school and wrote 'em a letter but probably even Seiko USA is such a behemoth that there's no way anyone of importance would ever see the request. the unfortunate thing about this company i/we love. =\

Seiko US doesn't seem to have a hip young cool social media presence do they? (as much as i dislike that style of marketing) that would at least be a way to publicly bring issues up and see them respond in front of people.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've never wore a box so don't see the value in it.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> I've never wore a box so don't see the value in it.


Well, let me educate you. If you take the watch off what are you gonna do, just leave it wherever? Kids, dog, wife cleaning house - oops that was your watch? Dropped it only a little... Or, I swiped it from my nightstand grabbing my glasses. Or, I have two watches, nice to be able to put one away securely. And this box they will notice.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Btruijens said:


> Well, let me educate you. If you take the watch off what are you gonna do, just leave it wherever? Kids, dog, wife cleaning house - oops that was your watch? Dropped it only a little... Or, I swiped it from my nightstand grabbing my glasses. Or, I have two watches, nice to be able to put one away securely. And this box they will notice.


I have a dedicated watch drawer I put all my watches/straps in for easy access. The boxes just take up too much space in another. I've actually ordered several new watches in the past where they were going to charge more for the box, and I opted to not get one. As long as I get the warranty card it matters not to me. Maybe on an LE or SE I can see the point.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Here is the link to change.org Blue Box Campaign 
https://www.change.org/p/klefebvre-...ium=email&utm_campaign=share_email_responsive


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> That is understandable. With yen gaining strength, Seiko's bottom line will be smaller. So, they had to cut corners. I think European market is not getting a special box.


actually europe got the special box



RFCII said:


> So you gave up the watch because you didn't get your special box?


Yep, i'll spend less and buy grey market to get the entire package.



Acurry said:


> I'll do just about anything for the special box.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll just spend less and go grey market.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> I have a dedicated watch drawer I put all my watches/straps in for easy access. The boxes just take up too much space in another. I've actually ordered several new watches in the past where they were going to charge more for the box, and I opted to not get one. As long as I get the warranty card it matters not to me. Maybe on an LE or SE I can see the point.


It is a special edition...... I'm a member of PADI and a dive instructor. To me it means more to have the box to go with the watch as its marked with PADI as well. Wouldn't expect most people to understand that, but to some of us yes, it matters.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

mattonthewater said:


> It is a special edition...... I'm a member of PADI and a dive instructor. To me it means more to have the box to go with the watch as its marked with PADI as well. Wouldn't expect most people to understand that, but to some of us yes, it matters.


In that case, I do understand and will not give you a hard time for balking at the box.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

I think I have enough turtles. The PADI just arrived today and I immediately took off the bracelet. It's a nice bracelet, but this is the look I want. With three new Zulus, I'm good to go for a while.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

RFCII said:


> I think I have enough turtles. The PADI just arrived today and I immediately took off the bracelet. It's a nice bracelet, but this is the look I want. With three new Zulus, I'm good to go for a while.


The more PADIs I see, the more I want one.

Who makes this mesh? Link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Acurry said:


> The more PADIs I see, the more I want one.
> 
> Who makes this mesh? Link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the $18 Chinese version with removable links off of the Bay. Very nice quality. You can pay more if you want, but I'm not sure you gain much. It was a little shiny, but a workout with a Scotchbrite pad took care of that.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmm, PADI goodness, just arrived at my doorstep today...









E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

ebenke said:


> Mmmm, PADI goodness, just arrived at my doorstep today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1!


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

I just ordered one from jc penny. With promo code $355


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonycrr (Aug 6, 2015)

i just got one from jcpenny !! exciting.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

To buy or not to buy o|

Heading to the US in a few weeks and could have one waiting at the in laws for me when I arrive, so tempting............:-s


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Richard- said:


> To buy or not to buy o|


BUY. IT. NOW. :-!

Mine is on a delivery truck as I type...


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Horoticus said:


> BUY. IT. NOW. :-!


Just what I need......... another enabler :roll:


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Mpcdude said:


> Installed a double domed sapphire crystal for my Padi.


Can you please tell me how you determined the right crystal for the watch, a link would be helpful.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

I can confirm this at least with my AD in Socal. Mine came in today in a white Seiko box with black felt material inside. No PADI wording inside the box. He said those are only for international markets only. I'm gonna try to negotiate down the price even further lol.



mattonthewater said:


> Some sad news for me im afraid. I pre-ordered mine a month or two ago at my local Seiko AD. They called today and said it had arrived.
> 
> Went by to pick it up and it was in standard seiko white box (not the usually seen blue, but still just standard, nothing special). I cancelled the transaction and got a refund. They called Seiko and called me back an hour or so after I left and said the US market will NOT get the PADI boxes, only oversea's gets them. What a joke!!!!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are any site in Europe that sell this? 

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Richard- said:


> Just what I need......... another enabler :roll:


I'm a giver. You KNOW you need one...;-)


----------



## v1vne (Apr 28, 2016)

*The Padi Turtle - sidestepping the Turtle thread: Turtle AD*

https://mimosjewelry.com/collections/seiko-prospex/products/srpa21?variant=17355144835

I just talked to Mimos Jewelry, and watches in Long Beach, California.
He was busy shipping out a Turtle/ PADI that he just received, and has a few left.
I asked him to hold one for me, and ship me some Seiko SRP777 rubber straps.
I want the Seiko SRP777 rubber straps for my Seiko SRP775, and my Seiko 6309-7049.
Great guy to deal with. 
See link above about PADI.
I am very happy with the deal I received.
I am looking forward to seeing the PADI in person.
Rumor control from Mimio is that only 1000 PADI 
model Turtles will be shipped to the U.S.
Call Memo about pricing.
Mimo has been a Seiko dealer for about twenty five years.

Tell Memo you received a referral from v1vne.


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Mine is on its way! Saturday delivery form DePaulas in Flordia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

speed200 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any site in Europe that sell this?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


I bought it from Relojesdemoda.com. A Spanish shop. Came with Padi box.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> I like these, but can't justify spending almost $200 more than what I paid for a new Pepsi. Do like the dial better, but not that red minute hand.


I hear that! I returned a Bloody Monster because of that hideously shiny red minute hand. It looked ridiculous on that watch, as I assume it will on the PADI. I would have personally preferred all silver hands on the PADI model. Or at least a matte red for the minute hand. For this reason, I didn't buy the Coke bezel Turtle either. I instead got the all black SRP777 with the silver hands. Will mod it with a coke bezel when the aftermarket parts industry catches up.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Picked mine up this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

bzbuzz said:


> I just ordered one from jc penny. With promo code $355
> 
> Are these with or without PADI box?


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

bzbuzz said:


> I just ordered one from jc penny. With promo code $355
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And what is the promo code please?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

flyersandeagles said:


> bzbuzz said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered one from jc penny. With promo code $355
> ...


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Acurry said:


> flyersandeagles said:
> 
> 
> > Most likely without the box. Let us know which one you get.
> ...


----------



## stevens315 (Jul 7, 2016)

flyersandeagles said:


> Acurry said:
> 
> 
> > Just tried to order one from JCP. Out of stock already.
> ...


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

flyersandeagles said:


> Acurry said:
> 
> 
> > Just tried to order one from JCP. Out of stock already.
> ...


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

dsquared24 said:


> flyersandeagles said:
> 
> 
> > You could also go through Amazon to purchase one from Depaulas or River Edge Jewelry. Sears.com. Maybe even keep an eye on Kohls.com since Jcpenny and Sears have them. Another AD I shop at just received 3 of them yesterday so it looks like these are arriving at USA AD now.
> ...


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

flyersandeagles said:


> dsquared24 said:
> 
> 
> > Sears had them available (with above mentioned code for $35 off) for about $358 w/free shipping, and I was thrilled and ready to buy. Then they hit me with sales tax, which brought it back up around $383. I backed out. I'm sure I can do better. Thanks for the tips. Waiting to hear back from DePaulas.....
> ...


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

I just got mine from a reputable eBay dealer for $375 shipped. Plus I get $8 eBay Bucks for a future purchase, and I buy there all the time - so I'm happy. Checked with seller first to make sure on box/warranty/paperwork. Only bummer is no PADI box. But boxes sit in my basement (not on my wrist) anyway, so I can live with that. Looks like my SRP777 will be on the chopping block soon....My only concern will be if I can live with that red minute hand.....hmmmm. ;-)
Right now, the arrival date is next Friday - bummer. But usually, things come much faster than the estimate, so....Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chukar (Apr 5, 2014)

A Pair of PADIs...both came today oddly enough. So both get to go diving tomorrow! White Boxes on both. DePaula ROCKS. Yes the chapter ring is off on the turtle. And clearly I'm not a photographer but enjoy the watch/dive .... nonetheless.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Chukar said:


> A Pair of PADIs...both came today oddly enough. So both get to go diving tomorrow! White Boxes on both. DePaula ROCKS. Yes the chapter ring is off on the turtle. And clearly I'm not a photographer but enjoy the watch/dive .... nonetheless.
> View attachment 9099354
> View attachment 9099370
> View attachment 9099378
> View attachment 9099386


Double CONGRATS!  

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Chukar said:


> A Pair of PADIs...both came today oddly enough. So both get to go diving tomorrow! White Boxes on both. DePaula ROCKS. Yes the chapter ring is off on the turtle. And clearly I'm not a photographer but enjoy the watch/dive .... nonetheless.
> View attachment 9099354
> View attachment 9099370
> View attachment 9099378
> View attachment 9099386


Do you find the GMT to be very large compared to the Turtle? I just opted for the Turtle, but really liked the Kinetic more....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Acurry said:


> flyersandeagles said:
> 
> 
> > Most likely without the box. Let us know which one you get.
> ...


----------



## Chukar (Apr 5, 2014)

flyersandeagles said:


> Do you find the GMT to be very large compared to the Turtle? I just opted for the Turtle, but really liked the Kinetic more....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


It wears bigger yes...but I have a 023 so not new. Its manageable, Ill wrist shot some this weekend I'm right at a 7.

Cheers


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

Fuji said:


> Bought a PADI Turtle today.. It is my first Seiko watch (I have wanted one for about a year) I popped in to a store today with my wife to window shop when I saw the PADI Turtle sitting there WITH a 20% discount and had only arrived in the store the day before, my wife pushed me to buy it as I have wanted one for a long time.
> 
> After making the purchase the Jeweler took it in the back to resize the band for me.. A whole hour later it was ready, 10 minutes after getting home it fell off my wrist and onto the couch (band was broken, pin had come out) I took it back to the Jeweler who apologized and fixed it, 10 steps out of the store the pin fell out again. The watch has now been sent away for repair as the Jeweler had managed to damage/lose something and did not have a spare part.. I now have to wait a week until I get it back. For the hour that I had it, it was great!
> 
> Anyway, I am interested in getting a mesh band in the future for it anyway.. I would appreciate any recommendations on where I can get a really good quality mesh strap that will fit the PADI Turtle. THANKS!


I got mine in today and it took three different jewelers and about three hours before I was able to wear it. Seiko needs to rethink these bracelets (and the crooked chapter rings!). Beautiful watch otherwise.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

ocezam said:


> I just bought a PADI to go along with my SRP777 and SRP775. Can't wait!
> 
> Early in this thread someone asked if the PADI had chrome outlines around the indices. Another member replied yes and showed a pic of a PADI with chrome outlines. However every other pic I've seen seems to show the lume going over the outlines. Can someone confirm what the deal is with this issue for me?
> Thanks
> ...


They do have polished applied indices, but it is VERY subtle.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

I get a kick out of these posts everytime I see one and one seems to pop up on almost all long threads. About the only time I have ever seen a post about a pin and collar bracelet failing is when it was adjusted by a jeweler. Jewelers who in most cases presumably are not aware of the collar, hence the bracelet falling apart or the sizing taking a long time because the jeweler is literally trying to figure out the bracelet. Size it yourself. It takes 5-10 minutes. Pin and collar bracelets have a track record of being very secure assuming they are sized correctly.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

River Edge Jewelry - I've purchased my PADI there. Super happy with them


EBenke


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

mbhawks23 said:


> I get a kick out of these posts everytime I see one and one seems to pop up on almost all long threads. About the only time I have ever seen a post about a pin and collar bracelet failing is when it was adjusted by a jeweler. Jewelers who in most cases presumably are not aware of the collar, hence the bracelet falling apart or the sizing taking a long time because the jeweler is literally trying to figure out the bracelet. Size it yourself. It takes 5-10 minutes. Pin and collar bracelets have a track record of being very secure assuming they are sized correctly.


+1 on this! It's best to do the adjustment yourself. I've read too many stories of jeweler's not knowing about the collars causing the watch to fall to the ground later on.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

chadwright said:


> I got mine in today and it took three different jewelers and about three hours before I was able to wear it. Seiko needs to rethink these bracelets (and the crooked chapter rings!). Beautiful watch otherwise.


If they sell Seikos, they should be minimally versed in some Seiko proprietary information... a pamphlet and maybe 15 minutes training, any salesman could do it. or better yet, they watch a dang youtube video, and there you go. it's the information age afterall =)

but on the chapter rings, I wholeheartedly agree. I could see something of an 'early run' of the regular models with some bad ones, but at the point they are making "SPECIAL EDITION DIVER SOCIETY" watches, they should _absolutely_ be QCing those things down as much as possible. that's simply unacceptable on a Special Model. It'd be like getting a SE Sports Car, and the gauges are all showing random information and the manufacturers going 'well hey, it's within our spec, so, F off'.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Picked one up yesterday, and loving it!


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

You mean a watch on each wrist?


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

mbhawks23 said:


> I get a kick out of these posts everytime I see one and one seems to pop up on almost all long threads. About the only time I have ever seen a post about a pin and collar bracelet failing is when it was adjusted by a jeweler. Jewelers who in most cases presumably are not aware of the collar, hence the bracelet falling apart or the sizing taking a long time because the jeweler is literally trying to figure out the bracelet. Size it yourself. It takes 5-10 minutes. Pin and collar bracelets have a track record of being very secure assuming they are sized correctly.


No doubt on the jewelers issues and the value of d.i.y. 5-10 minutes, yes, but only if nothing goes wrong. For the uninitiated LOTS can go wrong and 5-10 minutes becomes 30 minutes to an hour of intractable swearing and crawling around the floor with a flashlight, magnifying glass, and magnets and/or bent re-sizer pins or collars stuck on the ends of re-sizer pins. I have sized many and have no issues but I can't forget the first ones were frustrating disasters. That said, there is no other way to learn and, as you say, it is best in the long run to learn. But its also true that there are few bracelets systems that are as difficult and non-intuitive to learn. And I have heard a fair share of stories of newbs trying to size their own (incorrectly) and the bracelet also failing later.

This specific bracelet used on the SRP's is a 2 collar system like the Monster [*EDIT: Not correct ~~ see Art's and peter-g's posts below]. The old Seiko Knights had the best and easiest pin/collar system I've seen. 1 pin, 1 longer (and much harder to lose) collar that fit only in the center link - eliminating any need to secure or push in the collars from the outside of the links. Just as secure as the 2 collar system if not more so. Unfortunate that Seiko seems to have abandoned that design improvement. It was much easier to learn for the new buyer.

So what to do for someone who just bought their first Seiko and wants to enjoy it without having to discover the joys of the 2 collar/pin system and is paranoid to take it to an incompetent jeweler? If you take it to a jeweler, they must be fully vetted that they have sized pin/collar bracelets before. If not, keep looking or go to next option of having a nato or other strap ready to install so you can learn to size the bracelet while enjoying wearing the watch. Having to spend even a half hour of frustration dealing with small parts and pieces of an obtuse system (imo) and even after you think you have it figured out still having to worry if you got it right just sucks. In the meantime, Seiko should consider going back to the Knight system which simplifies the whole deal.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

GunWale said:


> This specific bracelet used on the SRP's is a 2 collar system like the Monster.


I don't know if we're referring to the same thing here, but mine has only 1 removable collar. The other end looks like a collar, but it's a part of the pin.


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

Link from my PADI bracelet.

The Pin/collar system.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

artblakey said:


> I don't know if we're referring to the same thing here, but mine has only 1 removable collar. The other end looks like a collar, but it's a part of the pin.


Yeah, that's what the collar on my PADI turtle looks like too. There is only one removeable collar per pin.

The hardest part when reassembling the bracelet is to get the collar fully flush onto the pin again. Many posts I've read mention to use the tip of a pen, but I don't think that will push the collar far enough onto the pin. I ended up using a pin punch which had the same diameter as the collar itself (hoping it wouldn't 'squish' the end), and on the other side to keep the pin in place, i used the thicker end of a previously removed link from the same bracelet.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Let's see... I put the pin in, and the collar as well on the other side. Gently tap the collar so it will stick, turn around the bracelet so that the pinside is up (with the collar resting on a piece of hard plastic or metal. Finally, put a pin pusher on the pin or a small nail and hammer away! Done.

Anyone have a better procedure? Let me/us know.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

I used 2 spring bar tools (the pointed side) and poké them from 2 ends.

Opppsssss... Too much Pokémon Go. Spelt poke as poké!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> Anyone have a better procedure? Let me/us know.











Seiko Multiple Band Sizing Tool S-926 has special bits for re-installing pins using the pin & collar system. Instead of plastic, it has brass guides for the screw in press pieces. At $90 from Ofrei it's worth its weight in gold, especially if you're sizing the bracelet on a $300 - $2,000 watch investment. Makes sizing Seiko bracelets properly a breeze.

Highly recommended for Seiko watch collectors!


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

slow_mo said:


> I used 2 spring bar tools (the pointed side) and poké them from 2 ends.
> 
> Opppsssss... Too much Pokémon Go. Spelt poke as poké!


Same here, works like a charm. I actually use two of the springbar removers, the ones you hit with the little hammer, that came with a bracelet sizing kit but same thing basically.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

mbhawks23 said:


> Same here, works like a charm. I actually use two of the springbar removers, the ones you hit with the little hammer, that came with a bracelet sizing kit but same thing basically.


I would think that the collar wasn't pushed far enough over the pin. My method of hammering in the pin, as far as it will go, results in about half way into the collar.


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

mbhawks23 said:


> I get a kick out of these posts everytime I see one and one seems to pop up on almost all long threads. About the only time I have ever seen a post about a pin and collar bracelet failing is when it was adjusted by a jeweler. Jewelers who in most cases presumably are not aware of the collar, hence the bracelet falling apart or the sizing taking a long time because the jeweler is literally trying to figure out the bracelet. Size it yourself. It takes 5-10 minutes. Pin and collar bracelets have a track record of being very secure assuming they are sized correctly.


But if you find a jeweler who knows what they're doing, it's worth it. I'd rather pay a few dollars and not have to mess with it. Plus if it does fall apart I've got someone to point to besides myself. Changing a strap is about as much patience as I have for these type things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Just got mine this morning. I'm just not digging the case. I guess it will just be my beater! I really don't like it on the bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

heatharnold said:


> Just got mine this morning. I'm just not digging the case. I guess it will just be my beater! I really don't like it on the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which strap is that?

EBenke


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

It's a Borealis. I also have a ZD strap I got off Amazon that is also blue. The Borealis seems to be off by about 1/2 mm. It has a small gap.



ebenke said:


> Which strap is that?
> 
> EBenke


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

heatharnold said:


> It's a Borealis. I also have a ZD strap I got off Amazon that is also blue. The Borealis seems to be off by about 1/2 mm. It has a small gap.


Are you using the original fat bars? That happened to me when I used the fat bars, but after getting thin bars with the correct tips it stopped happening.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

I am using the fat bars. That makes sense. I had to squeeze them in so that would have compressed the rubber. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Just switched and that fixed it! Thanks again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

PADI in da house!!! I picked this up from Frank at Time Zone this morning:-!
Rane sized the bracelet in just a few minutes, no collar issues :-d

First impression...Love it, love it, love it!!!



Perfect alignment!!!



The Kenitic PADI is awesome as well, I'll pick up that bad boy on the next pay check:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> PADI in da house!!! I picked this up from Frank at Time Zone this morning:-!
> Rane sized the bracelet in just a few minutes, no collar issues :-d
> 
> First impression...Love it, love it, love it!!!
> ...


Fantastic Shannon! May I ask time zone in Costa Mesa?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Spring-Diver said:


> PADI in da house!!! I picked this up from Frank at Time Zone this morning:-!
> Rane sized the bracelet in just a few minutes, no collar issues :-d
> 
> First impression...Love it, love it, love it!!!
> ...


Great photo! One of the better of many. It dawned on me, finally, that you do not nor have had so many of the popular "micros", providing your "sig" is any indication. Kudos to you for that!

Congrats on your new Seiko PADI addition!

It's s nice to see multi page threads of enthusiastic recipients across forums, to a "Brand Name" for a change. I guess it says a lot about today's WIS, and the cottage watch industry in general. 

Yay Seiko for bringing it back around!!!!!

Enjoy!
RD


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

dsquared24 said:


> Fantastic Shannon! May I ask time zone in Costa Mesa?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!!! Frank has the Kenitic PADI as well!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> Yes!!! Frank has the Kenitic PADI as well!


Oh awesome! I've been there before. Got my PADI at watch tech in brea. Glad to see other local WUS'ers!

Heads up for anyone else in OC Watch tech brea has 2 more SRPA21's!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Great photo! One of the better of many. It dawned on me, finally, that you do not nor have had so many of the popular "micros", providing your "sig" is any indication. Kudos to you for that!
> 
> Congrats on your new Seiko PADI addition!
> 
> ...


Thanks RD!!!

Other than the 2 Aquadive's, I have a vertical collection. I've been a Seiko fan for over 40 years! I'm super stoked that Seiko brought back the 6309 style. One of my favorite case's of all time and probably the most comfortable too!

Hopfully at Basel 2017 Seiko will do a 6105....that would be awesome as well:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

For anyone looking for even more pictures, here's a guy from Austria on our German board showing his PADI with quite nice pictures:

https://uhrforum.de/seiko-prospex-diver-automatik-padi-new-turtle-srpa21-t272478

(see opening post and #12)



Spring-Diver said:


> ...I've been a Seiko fan for over 40 years! I'm super stoked that Seiko brought back the 6309 style. One of my favorite case's of all time and probably the most comfortable too!
> 
> Hopfully at Basel 2017 Seiko will do a 6105....that would be awesome as well:-!


Yeah! A 6105 reissue would definitely break my intention to not buy another watch!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Greg Akin (Aug 4, 2014)

Just received my PADI Turtle from DePaula. Very pleased ! It came in the white box but the chapter ring is perfectly aligned. Watch is quite striking. Removed bracelet and put it on a blue perlon strap. Now I'm thinking I might need the Kinetic PADI !!


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> Yes!!! Frank has the Kenitic PADI as well!


I just stopped by TimeZone myself. They do have the PADI proudly on display...they said 30% below retail. Sounds pretty good!

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Spring-Diver said:


> PADI in da house!!! I picked this up from Frank at Time Zone this morning:-!
> Rane sized the bracelet in just a few minutes, no collar issues :-d
> 
> First impression...Love it, love it, love it!!!
> ...


I'd love to have the kinetic version. I just can't handle a ticking hand!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> PADI in da house!!! I picked this up from Frank at Time Zone this morning:-!
> Rane sized the bracelet in just a few minutes, no collar issues :-d
> 
> First impression...Love it, love it, love it!!!
> ...


The Pepsi bezel, along with the red hour markers on the chapter ring and the red hour hand, with sunburst blue dial, give me a strong impression of the 6139 chronograph. Sweet watch Congrats!


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

I received my Turtle from DePaula yesterday and wow, it's such a striking and beautiful watch. When the Turtle first came out, I wasn't into the cushion design of the case but after seeing it in the flesh and holding it in my hands do I develop an appreciation for this watch. I now understand why so many here love it. Funny, how I was the same way with the Sumo. 

Unfortunately, the watch is running really fast, like 10 seconds fast per minute. Not sure if the factory regulation got out of whack from shipping or what but this is the first Seiko that I've every had problems with time keeping. I'm going to take it to my watchmaker to see if he can tune it correctly. I could send it back to DePaula or Seiko but who knows how long it will take to get the watch back. What do you guys think?


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

kevio said:


> I received my Turtle from DePaula yesterday and wow, it's such a striking and beautiful watch. When the Turtle first came out, I wasn't into the cushion design of the case but after seeing it in the flesh and holding it in my hands do I develop an appreciation for this watch. I now understand why so many here love it. Funny, how I was the same way with the Sumo.
> 
> Unfortunately, the watch is running really fast, like 10 seconds fast per minute. Not sure if the factory regulation got out of whack from shipping or what but this is the first Seiko that I've every had problems with time keeping. I'm going to take it to my watchmaker to see if he can tune it correctly. I could send it back to DePaula or Seiko but who knows how long it will take to get the watch back. What do you guys think?


Sounds like it may be magnetized, which can be checked by a watchmaker.

Watches and Magnetization


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

What seems to be the consensus for the best place to purchase this watch? I have scrolled through this thread and seen ebay, amazon, sears, etc in addition to AD's.


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

I just pulled the trigger on Sears with coupon because it looks like it's disappearing from other vendors, e.g. JC Penney, fast.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

vjlbl said:


> What do u think of my padi??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it ribbed for her pleasure? That's different looking.....

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

playinwittime said:


> I just pulled the trigger on Sears with coupon because it looks like it's disappearing from other vendors, e.g. JC Penney, fast.


I just did the same. I don't want to miss out on this. Here is the Sears code for anyone who missed it: "SEARS35OFF300". The total was $380 including tax and free shipping.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Navy ToxicNATO...sweet combo IMO:-!





Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Spring-Diver said:


> Navy ToxicNATO...sweet combo IMO:-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really nice, congrats |>

I have put the watch in the basket on Jcpenneys, Sears and Belk and just keep backing out. The bezel insert is bugging me, I wish they had not used that exact same style from the 009, the insert on the kinetic looks much fresher. :-s


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Mine is coming tomottoe i just hope time keeping is decent. My 777 is losing 10 sec per day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Richard- said:


> That looks really nice, congrats |>
> 
> I have put the watch in the basket on Jcpenneys, Sears and Belk and just keep backing out. The bezel insert is bugging me, I wish they had not used that exact same style from the 009, the insert on the kinetic looks much fresher. :-s


Thanks Richard!

I love the Pepsi insert and I've been wanting a Pepsi for a long time. I wasn't to keen on the black dial Pepsi so when the PADI was announced I knew I had to have one!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## sonycrr (Aug 6, 2015)

I've decided that I am going to return the padi turtle...it's too big for me..it looks a lot bigger on the wrist compared to the sumo due to its case and thinner bezel..I really like the design of the dial and red minute hand..wish they made a padi 009 with the same design


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

bzbuzz said:


> Mine is coming tomottoe i just hope time keeping is decent. My 777 is losing 10 sec per day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats BZ! You can always have it regulated if it's not up to your standards!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

bzbuzz said:


> Mine is coming tomottoe i just hope time keeping is decent. My 777 is losing 10 sec per day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These Seikos are really easy to regulate. And fun, too!


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

appleb said:


> Sounds like it may be magnetized, which can be checked by a watchmaker.
> 
> Watches and Magnetization


Thanks for the link to the article. This certainly sounds like my watch, quick by quite a few seconds every minute and the worst thing is that it stops altogether after about 20minutes. The second hand won't start moving until I move the watch. I'll be giving DePaula a call tomorrow morning.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

artblakey said:


> I don't know if we're referring to the same thing here, but mine has only 1 removable collar. The other end looks like a collar, but it's a part of the pin.


Thanks Art and Peter-g |> When I was sizing mine, I thought I got lucky and the collar stuck to the pin ~ had no idea it was designed that way. The Knight system is still superior (imo) but this new 1 outer collar system isn't too bad. Wonder if this is the first model that has used this?

Nice to see that Seiko has an official sizing tool for the pin/collar system. If they do not already supply all their AD's with one, they should. Seems like there have been a few recent stories of folks going to a Seiko AD to get their bracelet resized and having to return due to bracelet failure.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

GunWale said:


> Thanks Art and Peter-g |> When I was sizing mine, I thought I got lucky and the collar stuck to the pin ~ had no idea it was designed that way. The Knight system is still superior (imo) but this new 1 outer collar system isn't too bad. Wonder if this is the first model that has used this?


Cheers  I don't know when they first started using this, but it's certainly not new. E.g. I found it described on diagrams by Reto Castellazzi (referring to the first gen monsters) with a 2005 watermark!


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

^^Just checked an old Monster bracelet ~~~ same exact system :-d Forgot or just never realized that one collar has always been fused to the pin......|>


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> These Seikos are really easy to regulate. And fun, too!


Could you share how?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah. Do it. Do it.


----------



## spryken (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Twofaston2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Went to an AD to purchase the regular black dial turtle that I saw last week, and came out with this. I'm a neutral guy, I always wear black dialed watches, even sometimes PVD watches. I don't even like the regualr pepsi bezel skx models. There was something about this watch in person. Honestly, I wasn't on the bandwagon from seeing pictures online. I didn't care for the bright sunray dail that the pictures showed. Turns out, out in person, that its a really subdued matte metallic darker blue.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

bzbuzz said:


> Could you share how?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This video pretty much shows what is involved.


----------



## danprg (Jan 25, 2013)

For resizing bracelets, I just use the thicker end of an extra pin to push the collar back in...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

appleb said:


> This video pretty much shows what is involved.


Yep. Thanks.


----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

Got mine two weeks ago and I'm still very happy. This is how pepsi models should have looked like. 
Now I'm thinking of getting the kinetic PADI.


----------



## Twofaston2 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm digging the bezel, but does anybody know if there are any replacement mod bezels for the turtle yet? I would love to put an all brushed stainless bezel on it with no insert, just the numbers milled out with black paint.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Twofaston2 said:


> I'm digging the bezel, but does anybody know if there are any replacement mod bezels for the turtle yet? I would love to put an all brushed stainless bezel on it with no insert, just the numbers milled out with black paint.


The only ones I've seen are by Ridwan, a craftsman in Indonesia. Check out his instagram feed for the goodies. I especially dig the bronze turtle.

https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/


----------



## Twofaston2 (Nov 13, 2012)

artblakey said:


> The only ones I've seen are by Ridwan, a craftsman in Indonesia. Check out his instagram feed for the goodies. I especially dig the bronze turtle.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/


Wow..his work is badass. I checked his instagram. Does he sell his stuff?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Twofaston2 said:


> Wow..his work is badass. I checked his instagram. Does he sell his stuff?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yeah, from his replies, I'm pretty sure he's making these for sale. He asks folks who're interested to email him with their requests.


----------



## Big Fish (Aug 23, 2016)

First post for me, no photo allowed, however I'm wearing my PADI Turtle now.


----------



## teknyc74 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paijo (Jul 30, 2008)

Twofaston2 said:


> Wow..his work is badass. I checked his instagram. Does he sell his stuff?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yes. I have bought twice from him.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Big Fish said:


> First post for me, no photo allowed, however I'm wearing my PADI Turtle now.


Does it look like this?









EBenke


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

you know some crazy SOB will buy a PADI and combine it with the custom bronze cases and make a PADI bronze =)

a bench note for the 'one-collar' system with the fat ended pins.... if you've downsized a bracelet and you ended up having a spare *pin*, i found that is the ideal counter-tip when you are pressing the whole thing together at the end. used this method on my 775 and new-gen Monster bracelet,

(I prefer the SARB033 and SRP227-style centerlink-collar system)


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Just had in a shopping centre and on the way out saw this at the window shop, made my day.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Anyone knows if I can purchase a ceramic Pepsi turtle bezel anywhere?


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Oops, meant I just had lunch .....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

The bracelet is too heavy. Put it on OEM rubber and it's awesome. It's kind of a lint magnet but it super soft and comfy.


----------



## Wonga (Jul 29, 2012)

After going back and forth between all the colour combos the PADI won out

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

I know. It is very dynamic in its color range and the dial in particular. But then I already had the Skx009... So a no brainer to me. Absolutely love the slick feel of the Turtle case.


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Received it from jc penny yesterday. Shipping was fast. White box. Chapter ring misaligned. Time seems not loosing. Overall happy. Installed 777 rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

bzbuzz said:


> Received it from jc penny yesterday. Shipping was fast. White box. Chapter ring misaligned. Time seems not loosing. Overall happy. Installed 777 rubber strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot with the M-steering wheel in the background.

I hope to pick pick up an M-Sport 535i in a couple of months time.

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Turtle strap for my PADI. :-!


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

ebenke said:


> Nice shot with the M-steering wheel in the background.
> 
> I hope to pick pick up an M-Sport 535i in a couple of months time.
> 
> ...


535 should be fun. My car is m235i. Same engine i guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Same engine possibly, but much lighter, so I'm guessing lots of fun to toss around.


E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

ebenke said:


> Same engine possibly, but much lighter, so I'm guessing lots of fun to toss around.
> 
> E Benke
> Sent from my iPhone


Yep thats what i wanted. Inline 6 with lighter chassis. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

bzbuzz said:


> Yep thats what i wanted. Inline 6 with lighter chassis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My PADI should feel at home in a 5 series, coming from a I-4 TDI Passat.

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Just received my turtle from sears. Unfortunately, no prospex box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

ebenke said:


> My PADI should feel at home in a 5 series, coming from a I-4 TDI Passat.
> 
> E Benke
> Sent from my iPhone


Mine's gonna live in an E93 M3.


----------



## Twofaston2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very nice pics. I'm new to turtles(well, re-issued ones), but definitely not new to Seikos. Y'all need to tell me if y'alls crowns and bezel are sloppy as heck. My crown is gritty, and my bezel is super tight. I don't really care though honestly..I'm digging the watch, and I know that these "budget" seiko beaters are hit or miss. I just just never had a tight bezel on a seiko. Plenty of great bezels or bezels to loose, but never an "Invicta" bezel. Sorry for the bad joke (and I actually don't mind certain Invictas), but you guys know what I'm talking about. hey..at least my chapter ring is not bad, and probably would've never noticed if every other post was about that hehe.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

The bezel on my PADI is a bit smoother, but still has 120 nice clicks. The screw down crown is chunky, typical SEIKO. Overall I'm very pleased with it. The dial is pure beauty.









E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Drmrey (Jul 24, 2016)

Evening gents, the PADI arrived this afternoon and in barely controlled excitement I tried to adjust the bracelet myself, and... well... , Nato strap here we come!


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

kevio said:


> Thanks for the link to the article. This certainly sounds like my watch, quick by quite a few seconds every minute and the worst thing is that it stops altogether after about 20minutes. The second hand won't start moving until I move the watch. I'll be giving DePaula a call tomorrow morning.


I ended up taking the watch to my local watchmaker, Kroman Watches, and he had it demagnetized within a few minutes. Other than being severely magnetized, he also noticed that the watch is running about 5 sec slow per day. Really happy that I didn't send it back to DePaula for an issue that the watchmaker took 5min to solve.

By the way, for those you in the Bay Area, I can't recommend Kroman Watches in San Jose enough. Really knowledgeable and quick service.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Absolutely like the PADI way more than the 777. The bracelet was nice, but the watch looks much better on the 777 rubber IMHO



777 will be on the sales forum shortly. PM me if interested 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Is it ribbed for her pleasure? That's different looking.....
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


Damn David, I damn near s*** myself!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

My PADI has "MOVEMENT JAPAN" on the case back and MOV'T JAPAN on the dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

On a blue ZULUDIVER 284.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Ryuden (Sep 1, 2011)

Interesting that there's indeed two variations of Padi Turtle. One with no MOVT JAPAN and one with. 

Been asking twice before this post regarding if there's a J and K version (as one of the poster mentioned) and another (together with pics) regarding whether there's a MOVT JAPAN version as well since some stock pictures showed the MOVT JAPAN, but no responds from the crowd here (tough crowd).

Well, the last few posts being owners whom got the MOVT JAPAN version. Thanks for those who indirectly contributed to answering my question.

Well, I have the non MOVT JAPAN version since August 12th but I guess you all have seen one too many.

b-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Anything sold in USA must have movement Japan on the dial. I'd guarantee the people that have those, bought them from an AD in the US in plain white boxes.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Anything sold in USA must have movement Japan on the dial. I'd guarantee the people that have those, bought them from an AD in the US in plain white boxes.


Amazon for me (Texas). Japan dial and blue box. That's my 777, not PADI.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Amazon for me (Texas). Japan dial and blue box. That's my 777, not PADI.
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


I meant with the SE PADI box. My 775 came with Blue box (white sleeve) and has Japan movement, bought from US AD.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

It could be like phones, depends what region you live in determines what country/factory the watch is made and distributed to, unless you buy from opposites sides of the earth.
On mine see attached and does come with a PADI box.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

I wasn't really into this one until I read more of this thread. I am really hoping the blue dial is everything I am hoping for. Not keen on the red hand but I will see what I think when it arrives.

Btw if anyone is looking for a decent deal on a PADI, I ordered from JC Penney with a coupon, which brought it down to $354.38 before tax. Still cheaper than Amazon ($393), even with the tax.










- AleSKX

Sent via my TRS80.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Mine is running +6 sec per day. 
Purchased it from Donaldson Watches and Repair near Phoenix AZ. If you ask nicely Dave will match whatever discounts code you have. 
He put in Sapphire and Kanji day wheel. I also asked to correct any alignment issues. 
The aftermarket parts are from Yobokies. I was told that GMT Pepsi bezel will be made in the near future too.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Perfect strap for the PADI:-!

https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/products/toxiccrc?variant=24172689729



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

And a toxicnato grey. Gotta get a CRC soon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Turtle on Milanese


----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)

Just arrived. Yes.


----------



## Drmrey (Jul 24, 2016)

Looking lovely on a BluShark Navy Orca nato strap.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Having the SRP777 I'm trying to justify to myself this one.... 

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

Just received mine today and I'm very pleased!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

speed200 said:


> Having the SRP777 I'm trying to justify to myself this one....
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


Sell the 777. Buy the PADI. 
You're welcome .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paijo (Jul 30, 2008)

currently PADI price is quite close to other turtle re-issue. quite strange that Seiko do not charge 'premium' for co-branded as before


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

paijo said:


> currently PADI price is quite close to other turtle re-issue. quite strange that Seiko do not charge 'premium' for co-branded as before


Which are the other co-branded examples you have in mind? Perhaps those were LEs, while the PADI turtle is an SE?


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

I got my Padi today from Monsterwatches.
Rob replaced the hardlex with a double domed sapphire.
Not a fan of metal bracelets so I used a nato strap.
The blue dial is beautiful!
I also doubt if I want to keep my SRP777 like WUS member speed200 does.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

jpfwatch said:


> I got my Padi today from Monsterwatches.
> Rob replaced the hardlex with a double domed sapphire.
> Not a fan of metal bracelets so I used a nato strap.
> The blue dial is beautiful!
> ...


I'll keep the triple seven but will buy this one as well. Only pre-order in a English online store, and delivery only in November.

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

Update on JCPenny padi order, it comes in the plain white box not the special box =(


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

What do guys think of this on a Hirsch plain rubber? I'm debating if the strap is too skinny at the lugs. Kind of like it kind of don't.


----------



## MattinVA (Aug 31, 2016)

I have a Seiko company store about 15 min away from me and have a good relationship with the manager. He called me last week that they had 5 coming in and I snagged one. I was trying to get the SRP773 prior to that but settled for a SRP653 and the SRPA21 PADI.
I called Seiko USA Trying to get hold of a SE Box for the PADI...no go, its an overseas item only, perhaps why only the grey market dealers have them.

Both my PADI and SRP775 are Japan Movement


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

I just received my Padi, but it seem like the bracelet look funny on one of the end link. It have a gap on one of the end link and it wiggle as I move the bracelet up and down. More play than I expected. Does this look normal? Thanks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

All look great! I thought I was done buying but now I want this! 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

DamienT said:


> I just received my Padi, but it seem like the bracelet look funny on one of the end link. It have a gap on one of the end link and it wiggle as I move the bracelet up and down. More play than I expected. Does this look normal? Thanks


they crank 'em out in the thousands, some are bound to vary _slightly_ with bracelet fit.


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is the pic of the gap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)

DamienT said:


> Here is the pic of the gap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucks about the gap, but it seems about right for this level of a seiko. The beautiful thing about this kind of seiko, though, is that you can get a strapcode replacement bracelet, with fitted and solid end links, for a reasonable price. The turtle bracelets are nice, don't get me wrong, but the strapcodes are nicer. And they make a variety of styles to pick from (I'm waiting for my jubilee to arrive). I'd recommend considering that before you do anything drastic like sending your watch back.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Got mine on today
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

Question for those who brought the Padi from JCPenny, does your warranty card came with seiko stamp or blank. I brought from JCPenny and was shipped from SeikoUSA NJ and it came with blank warranty card. Does this mean I still get the 3 years warranty? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

I've seen 2 of these at dealers in the last week. Retail was listed at the equivalent of just over $700... Despite the fun colors and PADI tie in seems way over-priced...


----------



## MattinVA (Aug 31, 2016)

I paid 393 from my local Seiko Store. You can buy cheaper from the Grey Market or overseas though.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

So it looks like paying $500 to grab one via eBay from Asia wasn't a bad move, as mine came in the special PADI box. Definitely worth it to me to have that. I'm very surprised Seiko isn't supplying the box to the US ADs. A misstep, IMO.


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

393 is a lot more reasonable. One of the watches I saw was at a grey market dealer. But then again I haven't really been hunting for one specifically. It may very well be that there are better deals to be had if I looked around. But then again, this is Korea, where even Samsung is an overpriced import, lol.



MattinVA said:


> I paid 393 from my local Seiko Store. You can buy cheaper from the Grey Market or overseas though.


----------



## MattinVA (Aug 31, 2016)

Ups and downs with that you pay the extra 100 for a box and lack of any warranty, plus not being able to inspect item to look for imperfections at time of purchase. Is yours stamped Malaysia or Japan .....as can be seen with the skx line the J models hold their value a tiny bit better.

I tried everything to get a box from Seiko, writing calls etc.

Oh....Amazon had the PADI with SE box for 393 (Grey Market) it had a picture of the SE box before but it STILL states it comes with it


----------



## Drmrey (Jul 24, 2016)

DamienT said:


> Question for those who brought the Padi from JCPenny, does your warranty card came with seiko stamp or blank. I brought from JCPenny and was shipped from SeikoUSA NJ and it came with blank warranty card. Does this mean I still get the 3 years warranty? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> I bought mine from JCPenny.com also, there was no stamp on the warranty card. JC Penny is an official Seiko dealer so we should still have the warranty, just keep your receipt.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

DamienT said:


> Here is the pic of the gap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh geez, definitely not like that!! that's not normal. mine fits *sometimes* a little loose, with a *little* gap. nowhere near a gap like that.


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

Drmrey said:


> DamienT said:
> 
> 
> > Question for those who brought the Padi from JCPenny, does your warranty card came with seiko stamp or blank. I brought from JCPenny and was shipped from SeikoUSA NJ and it came with blank warranty card. Does this mean I still get the 3 years warranty? Thanks
> ...


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Mine arrived today though I had to make the mail person go retrieve it as she delivered it to the wrong address (USPS - REALLY??). White boxes, and it would appear that my chapter ring and bezel are well aligned. Whew!!

RMD


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

kungfuleg said:


> Sucks about the gap, but it seems about right for this level of a seiko. The beautiful thing about this kind of seiko, though, is that you can get a strapcode replacement bracelet, with fitted and solid end links, for a reasonable price. The turtle bracelets are nice, don't get me wrong, but the strapcodes are nicer. And they make a variety of styles to pick from (I'm waiting for my jubilee to arrive). I'd recommend considering that before you do anything drastic like sending your watch back.


I agree. Not terribly impressed with the bracelet. Will probably be going the strapcode route as well.

RMD


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

peter-g said:


> Link from my PADI bracelet.
> 
> The Pin/collar system.


This is an important image.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

banderor said:


> View attachment 9104458
> 
> 
> Seiko Multiple Band Sizing Tool S-926 has special bits for re-installing pins using the pin & collar system. Instead of plastic, it has brass guides for the screw in press pieces. At $90 from Ofrei it's worth its weight in gold, especially if you're sizing the bracelet on a $300 - $2,000 watch investment. Makes sizing Seiko bracelets properly a breeze.
> ...


nifty. I just push the collar back through the gap in the regular removal tool. Took me awhile to figure it all out mind.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

The Seiko DAL1BP flat vent rubber strap is da bomb for a small wrist. Just heat it in a 1/4 cup kitchen measure and done. Fits my Turtle like it was 1974.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

I was at the Seiko store at the Premium Outlet Mall in Leesburg Virginia on Wednesday. They had three Turtles in stock, a 777, a 775 and a PADI. They were running the standard 25% off sale which make the out the door price of the $525 retail PADI $393. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

DamienT said:


> Here is the pic of the gap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may want to check the spring bar on the end link with the gap. It should come with a fat spring bar. A thinner spring bar will cause it to have a gap.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

What bracelets are you guys finding that work well with the PADI? I tend to wear a bracelet as its hot where I life and straps get funky pretty quick. The Strapcode super oyster on my 009 would look fine except the SEL are to deep for the PADI. I have plenty of straps but would like to find a decent bracelet that I can scrub the funk out of occasionally. The straight ends links? Do they look O.K.?

Thanks,

RMD


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

slow_mo said:


> You may want to check the spring bar on the end link with the gap. It should come with a fat spring bar. A thinner spring bar will cause it to have a gap.


I did take it out check to make sure, it came with the fat spring bar. I even rotated the end link to the opposite side and the same end link also leave a big gap (2mm). I call seiko, and a rep said she will mail me a new end link. I am not sure how easy or hard the swap out the end link, especially with the new pin and collar system. Will know in a couple of weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)

Bob Duckworth said:


> What bracelets are you guys finding that work well with the PADI? I tend to wear a bracelet as its hot where I life and straps get funky pretty quick. The Strapcode super oyster on my 009 would look fine except the SEL are to deep for the PADI. I have plenty of straps but would like to find a decent bracelet that I can scrub the funk out of occasionally. The straight ends links? Do they look O.K.?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> RMD


Strapcode makes all of its bracelets with turtle end links. You don't need to go straight. Personally, I think the jubilee looks best with this one. But it will get funkier than a super oyster. Which is also available.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

I like the stock turtle bracelet.

But it's hot and humid where I am and I personally prefer NATOs cos they're kinda breathable and washable. Bracelets only when I know I'm going to be in air-conditioned areas, otherwise they just feel heavy and sticky (to me), it could be the lack of arm hair though, lol. But yeah, I know everyone has their favorites.

What about rubber? Perfect anti-funk strap?


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Opinions Please: NATO for now. Which one? Tan or Black?















I did find one strapcode bracelet on Amazon. Presidential in style, but I just don't know how it would look. If I can find a super oyster with SRP end links, I think that would do. Sorry for the pix quality, cell phone.

Thanks,

RMD


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

DamienT said:


> I did take it out check to make sure, it came with the fat spring bar. I even rotated the end link to the opposite side and the same end link also leave a big gap (2mm). I call seiko, and a rep said she will mail me a new end link. I am not sure how easy or hard the swap out the end link, especially with the new pin and collar system. Will know in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really difficult to adjust the pin and collar system. I use 2 spring bar tool (pointed side) to "hold" the collar and push the pin in. I do prefer those with the collar in the middle.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

kungfuleg said:


> Strapcode makes all of its bracelets with turtle end links. You don't need to go straight. Personally, I think the jubilee looks best with this one. But it will get funkier than a super oyster. Which is also available.


I don't really like Strapcode's bracelet clasp.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry, Bob, but I don't care for either the tan or the black NATO on your PADI. If using a NATO it should be navy blue or navy/red, IMHO.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Speaking of straps... I like the Clockworksynergy straps. Their heavy duty 3 ring NATO works just great and looks good. The straps are high quality, look good and the service is excellent. I just ordered the navy blue and the navy/red that I suggested to Bob.

I much prefer a bracelet, but as cantankerous as the PADI bracelet is, I'm wondering if I will ever get it sorted. I have my bracelet apart and have stretched collars and lost collars. I tried to call Seiko USA service, but they are closed for the holiday. While I like my new Seiko, I'm frustrated with it.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I looked in my strap drawer and found a gray canvas 3 ring NATO. Not knowing when I will have my bracelet workable, I decided to mount the gray NATO while waiting on the navy blue one and navy/red one. I like the look and feel. What do you think?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just ordered Strapcode super jubilee bracelet with v clasp for my PADI!

Some borrowed pics of what it will look like!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)

slow_mo said:


> I don't really like Strapcode's bracelet clasp.


They may have changed it up since you last tried one. The last strapcode I had was a few years ago and the clasp was stamped steel with a friction grip. Now it's a bit heftier, much better than a stock seiko clasp. And it's got six micro adjustment holes. Check the description on the website to make sure you're ordering the right one.


----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Just ordered Strapcode super jubilee bracelet with v clasp for my PADI!
> 
> Some borrowed pics of what it will look like!
> 
> ...


Mine arrived just in time for the weekend. Seiko would do well to sell these new turtles on a jubilee.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Just ordered Strapcode super jubilee bracelet with v clasp for my PADI!


Looks great Rob! Do you have a link and/or bracelet model #?


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Seiko OEM blue....What say you?









E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

ebenke said:


> Seiko OEM blue....What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that strap looks really nice. Complements the PADI blue nicely!

Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Dave W said:


> I think that strap looks really nice. Complements the PADI blue nicely!
> 
> Dave
> 
> I agree with Dave, looks good.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

kungfuleg said:


> Mine arrived just in time for the weekend. Seiko would do well to sell these new turtles on a jubilee.


Awesome!

There are 5 different clasp options for the Seiko Turtles:

http://www.strapcode.com/store/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=turtle+and+jubilee

Which clasp did you choose, and would you post more pics with clasp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Horoticus said:


> Looks great Rob! Do you have a link and/or bracelet model #?


You bet!

Here is link: http://www.strapcode.com/store/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=turtle+and+jubilee

I chose the v-clasp as I like the style and it is reportedly a little thinner than the others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> There are 5 different clasp options for the Seiko Turtles:
> 
> ...


Mine's the button chamfer. Ordered it by accident; didn't realize there were options (and, a few days ago, there may not have been). It's thicker than the v-clasp, and it feels quite sturdy. I like it.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Dave W said:


> I think that strap looks really nice. Complements the PADI blue nicely!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks All. I think the color and the vented hefty design is just right.

I tried two other wimpy straps before I pulled the trigger on this one, but I feel like this one is a keeper and appropriate for this watch. The buckle is black chrome, so I'll have to switch that to SEIKO brushed version, but minor, all things considered.

EBenke


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

ebenke said:


> Seiko OEM blue....What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks great, Ive just grabbed a Borealis in Blue but this looks much closer to correct color, Could you flick me details of where and what it cost please? cheers


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Skody said:


> This looks great, Ive just grabbed a Borealis in Blue but this looks much closer to correct color, Could you flick me details of where and what it cost please? cheers


eBay seller: seikoetc2014
Item: Seiko Genuine 22mm blue resin diver strap-C220FS
Price $44.99
Comes with new fat springbars.

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

kungfuleg said:


> Mine's the button chamfer. Ordered it by accident; didn't realize there were options (and, a few days ago, there may not have been). It's thicker than the v-clasp, and it feels quite sturdy. I like it.


Do the StrapCode bracelet's curve end links for Seiko 6309-7040 fit the PADI Turtle?


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

ebenke said:


> eBay seller: seikoetc2014
> Item: Seiko Genuine 22mm blue resin diver strap-C220FS
> Price $44.99
> Comes with new fat springbars.
> ...


Thanks mate, appreciated.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

My padi diver with mesh bracelet it's fit and comfortable... Match mod


----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)

slow_mo said:


> Do the StrapCode bracelet's curve end links for Seiko 6309-7040 fit the PADI Turtle?


Have no idea. The bracelet I just received is the only one I have for a turtle type. There's a contact button somewhere on their page. You could email and ask. I found them to be very responsive.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Any versions of padi say made in Japan? 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

mario24601 said:


> Any versions of padi say made in Japan?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Mine - The dial reads Mov't JAPAN. Caseback reads MOVEMENT JAPAN.

EBenke


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks, but I guess none actually read "Made in Japan" like some of the other SRP models?



ebenke said:


> Mine - The dial reads Mov't JAPAN. Caseback reads MOVEMENT JAPAN.
> 
> EBenke


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't have my padi yet but how about a blue bonetto?










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

kungfuleg said:


> Have no idea. The bracelet I just received is the only one I have for a turtle type. There's a contact button somewhere on their page. You could email and ask. I found them to be very responsive.


Thank you for the reply. I'll check it out.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

mario24601 said:


> I don't have my padi yet but how about a blue bonetto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup I have one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

dsquared24 said:


> Yup I have one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is yours blue? It looks black.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

mario24601 said:


> Is yours blue? It looks black.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Yeah terrible lighting. It's blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

mario24601 said:


> Thanks, but I guess none actually read "Made in Japan" like some of the other SRP models?


That's true. I'm guessing the movement is made on Japan, but the watch maybe assembled elsewhere.

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm still torn on getting one. I really don't need another watch.  

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

mario24601 said:


> I'm still torn on getting one. I really don't need another watch.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Well, you don't realize it yet, but you do in fact need one. As I found out when the 775 came in, they are amazing! I was only going to get one and immediately I needed a PADI. They are just fantastic on the wrist...

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

ebenke said:


> Well, you don't realize it yet, but you do in fact need one. As I found out when the 775 came in, they are amazing! I was only going to get one and immediately I needed a PADI. They are just fantastic on the wrist...
> 
> E Benke
> Sent from my iPhone


You are right. I do already have a 775 but still want this padi.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

EBenke


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> I'm still torn on getting one. I really don't need another watch.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


We only wear a watch on one wrist. When do we need more than 1 watch?

Answer: ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi all

I've been looking at all the great pics in this thread and just ordered a PADI. Very excited. Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Pez83 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been looking at all the great pics in this thread and just ordered a PADI. Very excited. Will post pics when it arrives.


I think you'll be very pleased with your decision. I've barely taken my PADI off since it arrived.

Cheers!

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

My Padi arrives tomorrow, and I've ordered a Strapcode jubilee bracelet to replace that terrible one that comes on it. I also bought a nice looking NATO strap for when I want to switch things up. I hope it looks as great as all the pics because I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

GermanyMatt said:


> My Padi arrives tomorrow, and I've ordered a Strapcode jubilee bracelet to replace that terrible one that comes on it. I also bought a nice looking NATO strap for when I want to switch things up. I hope it looks as great as all the pics because I'm pretty stoked!


We are all eager for you to get your new PADI. I'm really enjoying mine on a gray canvas ZULU. I like the bracelet and tomorrow plan on calling Seiko NJ to see if I can get some new collars/pins for the bracelet. The bracelet is actually very nice and once you know the trick for removing/re-installing the collars/pins it should not be a problem. However, now that mine is off the bracelet, it may stay off. I have straps (navy and navy/red Zulu) incoming from clockworksynergy and the soft washed canvas 3 ring ZULU straps ( navy one and a gray one) from Strapcode. My PADI may never get worn on the bracelet if I continue to enjoy it on the nice straps.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

ebenke said:


> EBenke


EBenke: Where did you find that blue rubber strap.

I'm having some bonding issue with my PADI and need to try different straps to see if that cures the issue.

Thanks,

RMD


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Bob Duckworth said:


> EBenke: Where did you find that blue rubber strap.
> 
> I'm having some bonding issue with my PADI and need to try different straps to see if that cures the issue.
> 
> ...


Change the bezel to all blue would be my recommendation, but I'm not fond of pepsi bezels. Love the dial and handset though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Bob Duckworth said:


> EBenke: Where did you find that blue rubber strap.
> 
> I'm having some bonding issue with my PADI and need to try different straps to see if that cures the issue.
> 
> ...


eBay. Seller seikoetc2014. It's a SEIKO OE strap. #C220FS.

EBenke


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

DamienT said:


> Question for those who brought the Padi from JCPenny, does your warranty card came with seiko stamp or blank. I brought from JCPenny and was shipped from SeikoUSA NJ and it came with blank warranty card. Does this mean I still get the 3 years warranty? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't even get the warranty card I don't think...

I assume I will void the warranty anyway when I replace the crystal with a domed sapphire one.

- AleSKX

Sent via my TRS80.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

ebenke said:


> eBay. Seller seikoetc2014. It's a SEIKO OE strap. #C220FS.
> 
> EBenke


Me, I just went with the Seiko Z22... Most comfortable strap for me, because it can stretch. While the metal bracelet is very nice I think it is not for the summer time - too heavy and sweaty. It should do nicely in winter time under the cuff.


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

A friend sent me this photo he nabbed from Whatsapp. So it looks like there is a 'Made in Japan' version.

Now I just need to find one or two 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

hked said:


> A friend sent me this photo he nabbed from Whatsapp. So it looks like there is a 'Made in Japan' version.
> 
> Now I just need to find one or two
> 
> Yes, that is what mine says on the dial.


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Cool! Where did you buy yours please and did it come with the PADI box?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

slow_mo said:


> You may want to check the spring bar on the end link with the gap. It should come with a fat spring bar. A thinner spring bar will cause it to have a gap.


Yep. The thinner springbar will do that.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Thanks, but I guess none actually read "Made in Japan" like some of the other SRP models?


Correct. None say 'Made in Japan'.

Aaaaaaand I'm wrong.....

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Would like to know which retailer that is in Leesburg, VA so I can contact them for a PADI at $393....


David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

hked said:


> Cool! Where did you buy yours please and did it come with the PADI box?
> 
> Mine came from eBay seller luxurydesign713 who is an authorized Seiko AD, he said. He had excellent communication and was a FAST shipper. I was very pleased with the transaction. My PADI came in a white box.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

gaopa said:


> hked said:
> 
> 
> > A friend sent me this photo he nabbed from Whatsapp. So it looks like there is a 'Made in Japan' version.
> ...


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

gaopa said:


> Mine came from eBay seller luxurydesign713 who is an authorized Seiko AD, he said. He had excellent communication and was a FAST shipper. I was very pleased with the transaction. My PADI came in a white box.


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

hked said:


> A friend sent me this photo he nabbed from Whatsapp. So it looks like there is a 'Made in Japan' version.
> 
> Now I just need to find one or two
> 
> ...


photo clearly says Made in Japan. Either someone went to a lot of trouble with photoshop or someone is talking out of their arse about no Padi made in Japan.


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm so excited, I picked up mine yesterday from a local jewelry store here in Orlando. $420 + tax USD, not a bad buy in my opinion. Fits my wrist perfectly!


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

Got mine (early birthday present) today! Hurrah!


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

ebenke said:


> eBay. Seller seikoetc2014. It's a SEIKO OE strap. #C220FS.
> 
> EBenke


Thank you.

RMD


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

I got mines today, and boy am I impressed. Easily one of the best looking Seikos I've seen in quite a while. Even the bracelet is _decent, _but will be replaced later this week with a Strapcode jubilee band. For now, the stock bracelet is off, and I've mounted a Cincy Strap Works NATO that has been pictured by other owners. It's a great combo. The blue matches the dial almost perfectly, and the subtle red and white stripe really bring the whole look together. I sold a Sumo to fund this piece since I already have an MM300 and couldn't be happier since this Turtle variant is a totally different look.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

GermanyMatt said:


> I got mines today, and boy am I impressed. Easily one of the best looking Seikos I've seen in quite a while. Even the bracelet is _decent, _but will be replaced later this week with a Strapcode jubilee band. For now, the stock bracelet is off, and I've mounted a Cincy Strap Works NATO that has been pictured by other owners. It's a great combo. The blue matches the dial almost perfectly, and the subtle red and white stripe really bring the whole look together. I sold a Sumo to fund this piece since I already have an MM300 and couldn't be happier since this Turtle variant is a totally different look.


How about some pics with your Cincy strap, please.


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Here ya go - not natural light, so the picture isn't the best.


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Would like to know which retailer that is in Leesburg, VA so I can contact them for a PADI at $393....
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


Pretty sure that was at the outlet mall.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Captain Koos said:


> photo clearly says Made in Japan. Either someone went to a lot of trouble with photoshop or someone is talking out of their arse about no Padi made in Japan.


If this was shopped, 5 star props to the creator as I seem to see a slight reflection of the lettering in the beveled edge. I still hope it ends up being shopped so I won't have to chase it. Normally don't really care about the markings, but this model is a bit different.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

GermanyMatt said:


> Pretty sure that was at the outlet mall.


I live in Texas so I would like to know the name so I can look it up and call them.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> I live in Texas so I would like to know the name so I can look it up and call them.
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


Seiko Company Store

(703) 669-9690

i live about two miles from there.. Hit me up if they won't take care of you.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

GermanyMatt said:


> Seiko Company Store
> 
> (703) 669-9690
> 
> i live about two miles from there.. Hit me up if they won't take care of you.


Thank you 

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Opinions again: Either the red or blue work for you?








RMD

Edit: Well, this changes everything -








I think I like this look. Note that I had to compress the Seiko fat bars into the silicone rubber strap, leaving a bit of a gap between the lugs. I will work on expanding the strap material later. Didn't have any suitable skinny bars to use.

What do you think?

RMD


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

GermanyMatt said:


> Here ya go - not natural light, so the picture isn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 9275746


After 24hrs, she's running -2spd. Not too shabby. Will be interesting to see where it settles out over the next week or two.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

Dec1968 said:


> Would like to know which retailer that is in Leesburg, VA so I can contact them for a PADI at $393....
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


It was at the Seiko company store located at the Leesburg Corner Premium Outlet mall.

Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

I really like it! There are still plenty of nice 6309s on the used market (I own one), but I like the idea of a blue one, particularly a PADI edition.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Would like to know which retailer that is in Leesburg, VA so I can contact them for a PADI at $393....
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


Another option with the Seiko USA warranty

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/222220618196

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

TaTaToothy said:


> I really like it! There are still plenty of nice 6309s on the used market (I own one), but I like the idea of a blue one, particularly a PADI edition.


Hey Now! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Ugly straps!!
Totally destroyed the look of this Padi..


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Bob Duckworth said:


> Opinions again: Either the red or blue work for you?
> View attachment 9281682
> 
> 
> ...


~Ugly straps!!
Totally destroyed the look of this Padi.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Bettamacrostoma said:


> ~Ugly straps!!
> Totally destroyed the look of this Padi.


Well, alrighty then! Suggestions?

Not a fan of the bracelet even though it is secure and comfortable. Something about the watch on it seem to represent just too much metal and makes the watch look bland. A little color helps I think.

The PADI bracelet looks like an "overdressed" oyster and the shiny inter-link inserts ruin it's appearance for me.

Each to his/her own.

RMD


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Not the strap I would have chosen either, BUT you are RIGHT! To each his own. As long as it looks good to YOU when you glance down at your wrist, that's all that matters!

My PADI arrives today, and I'm thinking I might want to replace the bracelet too, given your description. Too much bling makes me crazy. When I bought my Gen 1 Orange Monster, the first thing I did was to take a Scotchbrite pad to the bracelet to knock back all the shiny bits. The watch never leaves that bracelet, and it looks great! If you decide to do the same with your PADI bracelet, do so at your own risk! I'll have to take a good look at mine when it arrives before I decide to take such irreversible action....

I might just throw it on an orange NATO. ORANGE??? Yes, orange. I often wear my Pepsi SKX009 on an orange NATO, and it looks FANTASTIC! You wouldn't think so, but it just plain works!

Photos to follow once it's on my wrist!

Cheers!

broonzbane



Bob Duckworth said:


> Well, alrighty then! Suggestions?
> 
> Not a fan of the bracelet even though it is secure and comfortable. Something about the watch on it seem to represent just too much metal and makes the watch look bland. A little color helps I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

Bob Duckworth said:


> Opinions again: Either the red or blue work for you?
> View attachment 9281682
> 
> 
> ...


Too busy for me, even with just the black and red version. Not really feeling it.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Bob Duckworth said:


> Well, alrighty then! Suggestions?
> 
> Not a fan of the bracelet even though it is secure and comfortable. Something about the watch on it seem to represent just too much metal and makes the watch look bland. A little color helps I think.
> 
> ...


I kind of like the blue, perhaps a little too colourful for my taste with the red. The silicone strap fit is great but I too noticed a poor fit due to the tightness of the fatbars.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Pic of my recently arrived PADI. I also have a SRP773 aka the blue one not sure which one to keep. Either way, one is going diving this Winter.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Mine arrived today!!! Ordered from DePaula's, and I cannot say enough good things about how effortless and prompt their service was in ordering this timepiece. Within an hour of placing the order, it was processed and ready to ship. It arrived the next day--spend the extra $8.00 on Priority Mail Express shipping and your chances of getting it overnight are much better!

I only have 2 small issues with the watch--the chrome accents for the dial markers are indeed as subtle as everyone is saying, and the chapter ring is ever so slightly out of alignment. Both issues are barely noticeable, though, and this watch is otherwise perfect and gorgeous in every way!

I was fully prepared to hate the bracelet, but I love it! When I got my 007 and 009, the stock bracelets were the first things to go. Not on the PADI! The bracelet is every bit as good as the bracelet on the Monster, and the styling is better. The polished accents are subtle enough so as to not not overwhelm with bling. It's a keeper, IMHO.

The obligatory wrist shot...









broonzbane


----------



## oceans11 (Aug 15, 2016)

Longtime lurker here, finally making a post. I recently picked up the Padi a couple weeks go from my local authorized Seiko dealer. I've been happy with the purchase ever since. I bought the SRP 775 a few months back and told myself I'd pass on the Padi. After finally seeing it in person, done deal. Beautiful pics!


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

oceans11 said:


> Longtime lurker here, finally making a post. I recently picked up the Padi a couple weeks go from my local authorized Seiko dealer. I've been happy with the purchase ever since. I bought the SRP 775 a few months back and told myself I'd pass on the Padi. After finally seeing it in person, done deal. Beautiful pics!


Welcome and Congrats !!! One of those dials that almost makes the loud pepsi bezel fade away for those of us who aren't into them in general. Plus, the historical value of owning a Special Edition PADI watch commemorating Seiko's tribute to the Emerald Isle of Ireland ~ shame they couldn't have used a green bezel insert.

Now, if someone could get in touch with Higuchi or Seiya to confirm or put to rest the "Made in Japan" dial mystery......


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

In case anyone is wondering why Maratac NATO straps are priced so much higher than other NATOs on the market, think about the quality of the weave of the seatbelts in your car. The Maratac comes close to that. Indestructible. The PADI Turtle looks bad*ss on an orange Maratac NATO!!!









broonzbane


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

It's quite a beautiful watch.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

broonzbane said:


> !
> 
> I only have 2 small issues with the watch--the chrome accents for the dial markers are indeed as subtle as everyone is saying, ,


Hi looks great, what did you mean about the markers? Not blingy enough?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Bob Duckworth said:


> Well, alrighty then! Suggestions?
> 
> Not a fan of the bracelet even though it is secure and comfortable. Something about the watch on it seem to represent just too much metal and makes the watch look bland. A little color helps I think.
> 
> ...


Well. You know... Go simple. The watch is colorful enough. The band should not try to outdo it.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

broonzbane said:


> In case anyone is wondering why Maratac NATO straps are priced so much higher than other NATOs on the market, think about the quality of the weave of the seatbelts in your car. The Maratac comes close to that. Indestructible. The PADI Turtle looks bad*ss on an orange Maratac NATO!!!
> 
> View attachment 9296330
> 
> ...


A badass in Orange? Like in the movie Easy Rider, Predator, Terminator? Of course they do - not.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Or blue.....

















E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yesterday night pulled the trigger in one of this models. Now it begins the long wait until November.

https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...prospex-padi-special-editions-srpa21k1-so-658


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9299370
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photo of the PADI, the unique colors really jump out at you.

Is that the Strapcode jubilee bracelet? Looks really good.

Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Dave W said:


> Great photo of the PADI, the unique colors really jump out at you.
> 
> Is that the Strapcode jubilee bracelet? Looks really good.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Yes, Strapcode jubilee, just arrived yesterday. I'm really liking the bracelet so far.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

'How does it look on a 'Real' Bond Regimental NATO,' you ask? Judge for yourself. Stunning, I say!









broonzbane


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Finally got to the local dealer and got to try out a PADI. I had tried on the srp775 and really liked it, planned on picking one up but didn't want to do so until seeing the PADI in person and assessing. Wow. Done. I want a PADI. If you are at all considering one I encourage you to see it in person. Just such a nice piece--photos do not do it justice. So, next issue is to find a screaming deal on one--I love that kind of hunt. And, really like the idea of getting the "made in Japan" dial text. My wife will be in Singapore in November and I'm wondering if that might be a good spot to achieve the goals for a deal and the special dial. Anyone with insights, please shout them out!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Crabtree said:


> Finally got to the local dealer and got to try out a PADI. I had tried on the srp775 and really liked it, planned on picking one up but didn't want to do so until seeing the PADI in person and assessing. Wow. Done. I want a PADI. If you are at all considering one I encourage you to see it in person. Just such a nice piece--photos do not do it justice. So, next issue is to find a screaming deal on one--I love that kind of hunt. And, really like the idea of getting the "made in Japan" dial text. My wife will be in Singapore in November and I'm wondering if that might be a good spot to achieve the goals for a deal and the special dial. Anyone with insights, please shout them out!
> View attachment 9306674


Seiko Time Zone?


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Crabtree said:


> Finally got to the local dealer and got to try out a PADI. I had tried on the srp775 and really liked it, planned on picking one up but didn't want to do so until seeing the PADI in person and assessing. Wow. Done. I want a PADI. If you are at all considering one I encourage you to see it in person. Just such a nice piece--photos do not do it justice. So, next issue is to find a screaming deal on one--I love that kind of hunt. And, really like the idea of getting the "made in Japan" dial text. My wife will be in Singapore in November and I'm wondering if that might be a good spot to achieve the goals for a deal and the special dial. Anyone with insights, please shout them out!
> View attachment 9306674


Yes! Another shoe photo. Lol. Preferably brighter and more dominant in the photo.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

ebenke said:


> Or blue.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on now. Just always mention the strapcode please, I want one.


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

Looks super comfortable!



Btruijens said:


> Come on now. Just always mention the strapcode please, I want one.


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice! These look great. I didn't realize they were so hard to come by in other markets... I keep seeing them left and right over here in Korea. Now if only the same could be said for the Kinetic Padi...



speed200 said:


> Yesterday night pulled the trigger in one of this models. Now it begins the long wait until November.
> 
> https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...prospex-padi-special-editions-srpa21k1-so-658


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

Glengooligan said:


> Nice! These look great. I didn't realize they were so hard to come by in other markets... I keep seeing them left and right over here in Korea. Now if only the same could be said for the Kinetic Padi...


What's the second day wheel over there? English and Korean? Or Roman numeral?


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm not sure off the top of my head... I wanna say English and Arabic? I'll double check next time I see one. I don't think Korean day wheels are a thing but I do see Kanji day wheels occasionally, especially when it comes to old vintage pieces.



rokphish said:


> What's the second day wheel over there? English and Korean? Or Roman numeral?


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

I would love to have one in Korean if it's available


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

I'll keep an eye out but I don't think it's a thing. Like Japanese, a lot of Korean vocabulary has roots in the Chinese language. As such, most Koreans know at least a handful of kanji (they call them 'hanja' over here). They are still taught in high school but were more emphasized in education a few decades ago. As such a lot of the watches imported from Japan in the past had the Japanese market Kanji day wheel. The characters representing days of the week are some of the very first characters you learn when studying Chinese characters, so most people with a high school education will probably recognize them. And everyone knows the days of the week in English... Maybe if there were a lot of Korean watch brands that would be a thing?


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

But then again they go ahead and put Arabic, Spanish, and German wheels on watches made in Japan... Hmm. I wonder why they don't do Korean wheels. Maybe the market is significantly smaller? You've got me thinking now. I'm going to have to investigate this further...


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Anyone have more insights on the "made in Japan" marked dial? Like, where to obtain? Not to be confused with the "Mvmt made in Japan" marked dial. I'd assume one must order from a Japanese or Far East source? I'd be willing to do so, and I looked on Seiya website but came up blank. Had also heard the PADI in Japan or Far East may not be referenced as SRPA21? Seemed odd it may have a different reference there? Any insights on all this most appreciated!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Btruijens said:


> A badass in Orange? Like in the movie Easy Rider, Predator, Terminator? Of course they do - not.


Well, I think you lost me on all three references...and I've seen all these movies multiple times! Anyway, I took some additional pics of the PADI on orange. This time in natural light. Perhaps these tell the story better...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

broonzbane said:


> Well, I think you lost me on all three references...and I've seen all these movies multiple times! Anyway, I took some additional pics of the PADI on orange. This time in natural light. Perhaps these tell the story better...
> 
> View attachment 9315114
> 
> ...


The straps seem to be competing with the watch. A simpler strap design would compliment the Padi better. But it is your watch and your wrist so if you like it, who cares what i think.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

broonzbane said:


> Well, I think you lost me on all three references...and I've seen all these movies multiple times! Anyway, I took some additional pics of the PADI on orange. This time in natural light. Perhaps these tell the story better...
> 
> View attachment 9315114
> 
> ...


Ok. All in good fun. Here is the badass combo which is not orange...
Predator Arnie








Commando Arnie








Easy Rider








It ain't orange.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I have mounted my PADI on a Strapcode navy blue washed canvas strap. The strap is double thickness and requires the removal of the Seiko fat springboard for regular springboard. I like the way the blue compliments the colors of the watch and the feel of the canvas.


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9321370
> 
> 
> View attachment 9321378
> ...


That looks fantastic. Is that a Strapcode jubilee? I have one inbound, and your pic isn't helping what has been a long wait.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

GermanyMatt said:


> That looks fantastic. Is that a Strapcode jubilee? I have one inbound, and your pic isn't helping what has been a long wait.


Thank you!
Yes, Strapcode Super Jubilee with V-clasp 







Looking forward to see some pics of yours when it arrives

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Arrived last week. Very happy with the watch so far.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Mine appears to be running at a -4 spd average over the last 3-4 days.

I can live with that!

RMD


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Monday evening swim...


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok, so after a weekend spent obsessing and sharing with my local watch buddies, I come into the office this morning only to find my colleague went and "did a deal" at our local shop! Gauntlet thrown, I took a few moments to head downtown and get this done today, particularly after hearing the shop had only three left in inventory and things were then going to backorder. Now, that may have been marketing talk, but it was effective! Happy to have been able to justify buying local and giving the shop support, they've been great--shout out to Danny at Watch Tech in Brea, CA.....office photos, spun my bezel around just to be a little different....

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok, so now that I have the PADI thoughts run to a little minor modding to consider. I like the look others have achieved with the double domed crystal and that seems a must. But how about bezel color options? I like the Pepsi, but how about the black/blue insert off an srp787? Thoughts? Any easy source to obtain?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I've had mine on for about a week. Must be a new record.

I regulated it to +5 instead of -10, so happy. Might try to dial it even closer.


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

The jubilee I ordered from Strapcode finally came in, and after multiple growls and four letter words, I got the thing mounted and sized. I'll get some pics tomorrow, but needless to say I am very happy with it and plan to wear this configuration for the foreseeable future. The clasp on the Strapcode bracelet isn't as smooth to close as I'd like, but I suppose I can't expect Rolex fit and finish for eighty dollars..


----------



## Justind97 (Aug 31, 2015)

Because of you guys and this thread I've gone out and bought myself a PADI! Thanks for feeding the addiction!! 
Great price too! $345 cdn shipped, which would be about $255US. From Amazon. We'll see the Q&A when it gets here!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

So, what's so special about the PADI Turtle above and beyond the regular Turtle, outside of the fact that the Prospex "X" is under Seiko and PADI is located in the lower part of the dial? Is the PADI a commemorative piece?


----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)

rosborn said:


> So, what's so special about the PADI Turtle above and beyond the regular Turtle, outside of the fact that the Prospex "X" is under Seiko and PADI is located in the lower part of the dial? Is the PADI a commemorative piece?


That's basically it. Also, blue subtle sunburst dial. Red tick marks at the numbers. Red outlined minute hand. Just a different color scheme than the others.


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

Justind97 said:


> Because of you guys and this thread I've gone out and bought myself a PADI! Thanks for feeding the addiction!!
> Great price too! $345 cdn shipped, which would be about $255US. From Amazon. We'll see the Q&A when it gets here!


How did you get it from Amazon for $345 cdn?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

DamienT said:


> How did you get it from Amazon for $345 cdn?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it's on Amazon.ca...asian seller...but, unfortunately, won't ship to USA.

Bummer.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Justind97 said:


> Because of you guys and this thread I've gone out and bought myself a PADI! Thanks for feeding the addiction!!
> Great price too! $345 cdn shipped, which would be about $255US. From Amazon. We'll see the Q&A when it gets here!


That's an amazing price!


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> AFAIK this already available in Thailand. IIRC 1,222 pieces
> 
> SRPA019
> 
> ...


Holy, this looks amazing. Is this available only in Thailand?


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

rosborn said:


> So, what's so special about the PADI Turtle above and beyond the regular Turtle, outside of the fact that the Prospex "X" is under Seiko and PADI is located in the lower part of the dial? Is the PADI a commemorative piece?


Can the connection with Seiko and PADI be compared to the connection between Seiko and Scubapro 450 in the 70s? Because the difference at the time between the jdm 6306 and Scubapro was the text on the dail.


----------



## Justind97 (Aug 31, 2015)

buldogge said:


> Looks like it's on Amazon.ca...asian seller...but, unfortunately, won't ship to USA.
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


I can be an intermediary. Pick up the shipping and you can get it for that price too!


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

$345 CAD for the PADI Turtle is cheaper than it costs to buy an SKX007 in Canada, lol.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

ToxicCRC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justind97 (Aug 31, 2015)

appleb said:


> $345 CAD for the PADI Turtle is cheaper than it costs to buy an SKX007 in Canada, lol.


$289cdn shipped with Prime for SKX007
Finally finding some decent prices on Amazon


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally got mine, switch to dome Sapphire



















Ps.. Seem k2 got dome sapphire for turtle.. Finally he orders them and my wallet hates me n bank account going down....

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

It looks like the seller on amazon.ca realized they were selling it too low, and bumped the price up to $432.99CAD.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

My PADI, with dome sapphire and a blue waffle marinemaster style strap


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone have flat oem crystal they'd like to sell? 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

I hope mine shipped before the price went up.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

normanparkinson said:


> I hope mine shipped before the price went up.


Price going up?!


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

Just recieved my padi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

View attachment DSC_0108.jpg


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a crystal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

jcmaros said:


> I have a crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oem for sale? If so please send me pm, I'll buy.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

BigDuke said:


> View attachment 9386546


Well that bracelet really looks nice.

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

Crabtree said:


> Price going up?!


 The quote was missed, but was a reference to post #610, where a seller has listed the Padi on amazon.ca for CAN$325 but soon after increased the price by over Can$100. Anyway, just received a shipping confirmation from Amazon:
Order Summary

Item(s) Subtotal: 
GBP 194.24

Shipping & Handling: 
GBP 7.74

Total before tax: 
GBP 201.98

Estimated GST/HST: 
GBP 0.00

Estimated PST/RST/QST: 
GBP 0.00

Grand Total: 
GBP 201.98


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

$305.26 USD for PADI on Amazon right now

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01KGDSY0S?vs=1

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chronowc (Nov 28, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> $305.26 USD for PADI on Amazon right now
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01KGDSY0S?vs=1
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Must have only been like that for a couple min. Back up to ~380

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

chronowc said:


> Must have only been like that for a couple min. Back up to ~380
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it was by seller Timelux. they had 5 left when i posted the notice. I'm sure we snatched them up.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Has Crafter Blue mentioned making a strap for the Turtle? Or has anybody tried to retro-fit one?


EBenke


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

ebenke said:


> Has Crafter Blue mentioned making a strap for the Turtle? Or has anybody tried to retro-fit one?
> 
> EBenke


They have a 'universal' strap that seems to fit rather well.

Spotted this photo in a review on lug2lug, excellent site run by a fellow WIS 










Image via: Crafter Blue Universal Rubber Strap Review | Lug2Lug


----------



## chronowc (Nov 28, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> No, it was by seller Timelux. they had 5 left when i posted the notice. I'm sure we snatched them up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Damn, wish I saw it earlier . 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

PADI on a StrapCode oyster style bracelet


----------



## Justind97 (Aug 31, 2015)

What's the band width on the PADI? Mine is in the mail and I'm wanting a rubber strap. I'm getting conflicting answers of 20 and 22...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Justind97 said:


> What's the band width on the PADI? Mine is in the mail and I'm wanting a rubber strap. I'm getting conflicting answers of 20 and 22...


22 for sure

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Justind97 said:


> What's the band width on the PADI? Mine is in the mail and I'm wanting a rubber strap. I'm getting conflicting answers of 20 and 22...


22


----------



## Justind97 (Aug 31, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> 22 for sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





slow_mo said:


> 22


Thanks guys! A few straps ordered


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm enjoying my PADI on my StrapCode super oyster bracelet.


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

My PADI from Rob, monsterwatches.

Bedankt Rob .


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

My wife has seen me ogling at the Padi Turtle and the MM300. She's decided to buy me a turtle for my birthday. It isn't sold in India, but we know people who travel to Singapore almost on a monthly basis for work. Any idea how I can find one there? The USA may be an option as well but the frequency is less and would entail me taking on a favour. I'd like to exhaust the Singapore route before trying to get one from the US. Also, what is the difference in packaging between the American and Rest of the World boxes that i hear about?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

theEntreriCode said:


> My wife has seen me ogling at the Padi Turtle and the MM300. She's decided to buy me a turtle for my birthday. It isn't sold in India, but we know people who travel to Singapore almost on a monthly basis for work. Any idea how I can find one there? The USA may be an option as well but the frequency is less and would entail me taking on a favour. I'd like to exhaust the Singapore route before trying to get one from the US.


She could try the Seiko Boutique at the VivoCity Mall. As a tourist, ask about the 7% GST refund.
THONG SIA CO (S) PTE LTD

Visit Skywatches at People's Park Complex (The online price doesn't look attractive, but you may be able to bargain a little in-store)
http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-prospex-padi-turtle-divers-watch-srpa21k1-srpa21.htm

A more 'informal' purchase would be this seller via a local online marketplace. I have not purchased from this seller, but have read reviews on local forums that they are indeed a legitimate seller with local AD stock, but I probably wouldn't be comfortable with this, and would prefer purchasing in a proper store if I weren't local.
https://sg.carousell.com/p/63647101/


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

artblakey said:


> She could try the Seiko Boutique at the VivoCity Mall. As a tourist, ask about the 7% GST refund.
> THONG SIA CO (S) PTE LTD
> 
> Visit Skywatches at People's Park Complex (The online price doesn't look attractive, but you may be able to bargain a little in-store)
> ...


Thank you Art, I'll check them out. What in your opinion would be a good price?


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Signature Carbon Fiber with red stitching. Opinions?

RMD


----------



## jasonsouza77 (Sep 1, 2016)

wow..the mesh was made for the turtle padi


yourturn.id said:


> My padi diver with mesh bracelet it's fit and comfortable... Match mod


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Bob Duckworth said:


> Signature Carbon Fiber with red stitching. Opinions?
> 
> RMD


That looks _really_ tight!


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Very stiff. I have a 7.5" wrist so I ordered the extra long. It will mold to my wrist soon. Hot and sweaty still down here in the South.

RMD


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Esslinger reversible Nylon: Red, Orange, Blue.





















Sorry for the soft focus!! My. my, my! I LOVE drilled lugs! (And thanks to Franco60 who turned me on to Esslingers.)

RMD


----------



## jasonsouza77 (Sep 1, 2016)

wow.. how come it says cased malaysia and china on the back. this is for the k1 version right?hmmm


V-Twin said:


> It could be like phones, depends what region you live in determines what country/factory the watch is made and distributed to, unless you buy from opposites sides of the earth.
> On mine see attached and does come with a PADI box.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

jasonsouza77 said:


> wow.. how come it says cased malaysia and china on the back. this is for the k1 version right?hmmm


You might wanna give this a read: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/differences-between-seiko-turtle-reissue-k-j-models-2783626.html


----------



## jasonsouza77 (Sep 1, 2016)

thank you for the link art.. 


artblakey said:


> You might wanna give this a read: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/differences-between-seiko-turtle-reissue-k-j-models-2783626.html


----------



## jasonsouza77 (Sep 1, 2016)

dear members, is it true that only the k1 versions come with the special padi box? everything else comes in the reg Seiko box?thankls


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Blue with Blue...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Question for the modders: is there any blue calendar and date wheels?

I was thinking about getting a Turtle and the PADI and 773 were on top of the list, but I really don't like the white day-date.


----------



## danprg (Jan 25, 2013)

Polished or brushed mesh for the PADI?


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

MDT IT said:


> Blue with Blue...
> 
> View attachment 9432866


Cousins?










EBenke


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

jasonsouza77 said:


> wow..the mesh was made for the turtle padi


No it's not. It's aftermarket suit for Padi

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## mostlywabisabi (Dec 1, 2012)

A 3rd party seller on Amazon.ca WatchesZon was selling them for $347 CAD last week, which works out to be about $258 USD. I snagged one and I'm anxiously awaiting shipment!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bumba94 (Mar 30, 2016)

Here is my PADI with a matching shirt. 









Seiko Family









Blue dial family









Nato combo


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

bumba94 said:


> Here is my PADI with a matching shirt.
> 
> Seiko Family...Blue dial family...Nato combo


Nice first post - welcome and congratulations on your PADI (and your collection)! :-!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome bumba94! Nice photos of some nice watches!


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Sold off my Batman Turtle and got this.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

My Borealis Isofrane clone arrived today.

I'm officially a rubber strap convert now! Do yourself a favor and spend $25 dollars on this strap NOW!!! It's every bit as good as everyone says it is. I cannot imagine how an Isofrane can be any better at 5x the cost, and quite frankly, I'm content not knowing...









broonzbane


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

broonzbane said:


> My Borealis Isofrane clone arrived today.
> 
> I'm officially a rubber strap convert now! Do yourself a favor and spend $25 dollars on this strap NOW!!! It's every bit as good as everyone says it is. I cannot imagine how an Isofrane can be any better at 5x the cost, and quite frankly, I'm content not knowing..
> 
> broonzbane


That's an ignorant statement. It's like saying your replica Rolex is keeping time accurately so you don't see a reason to get the real thing and don't want to find out. A clone of anything is never good.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

6R15 said:


> That's an ignorant statement. It's like saying your replica Rolex is keeping time accurately so you don't see a reason to get the real thing and don't want to find out. A clone of anything is never good.


And I could say the same thing about your 'a clone of anything is never good' statement. How ignorant is that? How would YOU know unless you try them, Einstein?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Gentlemen, let's stay civil, please.


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

broonzbane said:


> My Borealis Isofrane clone arrived today.
> 
> I'm officially a rubber strap convert now! Do yourself a favor and spend $25 dollars on this strap NOW!!! It's every bit as good as everyone says it is. I cannot imagine how an Isofrane can be any better at 5x the cost, and quite frankly, I'm content not knowing...
> 
> ...


Agreed on the borealis rubber, is your blue or black? I've got a blue one and are just waiting on padi to get here, I've got a black on my 775 turtle, great combo.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Skody said:


> Agreed on the borealis rubber, is your blue or black? I've got a blue one and are just waiting on padi to get here, I've got a black on my 775 turtle, great combo.


This is a black strap. Still trying to decide on blue and orange. I don't think you can go wrong with any combo when it comes to the basic colors! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I saw the PADI turtle in person yesterday and the kinetic PADI also... I like them ..I do..but I don't think I'm buying one... because I feel like it is too much like my 777 and 009 and I just don't think I need it.

If I do get another watch in this price range soon I think I will be the SUN023.. I actually tired this one on.. I didn't bother asking them to get either PADI out...


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

hked said:


> A friend sent me this photo he nabbed from Whatsapp. So it looks like there is a 'Made in Japan' version.
> 
> Now I just need to find one or two
> 
> ...


Did you ever find one? Has anyone been able to confirm that this is an actual edition?


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow you can really see the texture of the dial.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

broonzbane said:


> My Borealis Isofrane clone arrived today.
> 
> I'm officially a rubber strap convert now! Do yourself a favor and spend $25 dollars on this strap NOW!!! It's every bit as good as everyone says it is. I cannot imagine how an Isofrane can be any better at 5x the cost, and quite frankly, I'm content not knowing...
> 
> ...


Hmm. What's wrong with Seiko Original? Really, the Z22 is quite good... It has superior comfort because the vents curve easily around the most curvaceous part of the wrist. Most rubbers I see don't, most rubbers I use constrict. This is my preference, send me your Z22 or Z20' gentlemen ;-)


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Btruijens said:


> Hmm. What's wrong with Seiko Original? Really, the Z22 is quite good... It has superior comfort because the vents curve easily around the most curvaceous part of the wrist. Most rubbers I see don't, most rubbers I use constrict. This is my preference, send me your Z22 or Z20' gentlemen ;-)
> 
> View attachment 9466106


I had the Z22 on my 009 when I bought it. I found it unwearable (for me). WAY too stiff. The Borealis is soft, and conforms to the curvature of your wrist without first having to boil it around a coffee cup!


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

broonzbane said:


> I had the Z22 on my 009 when I bought it. I found it unwearable (for me). WAY too stiff. The Borealis is soft, and conforms to the curvature of your wrist without first having to boil it around a coffee cup!


Well yes, it is stiff. But not at the vents, and on the inside of the wrist- once you have it secured in the loop - it will have a slight springy pressure to get more rounded. Thus it has a evenly distributed pressure around the wrist for me. It is all personal apparently. Can I get yours?


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

given into temptation


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Btruijens said:


> Well yes, it is stiff. But not at the vents, and on the inside of the wrist- once you have it secured in the loop - it will have a slight springy pressure to get more rounded. Thus it has a evenly distributed pressure around the wrist for me. It is all personal apparently. Can I get yours?


I'd send it your way, but unfortunately it didn't survive my attempts to notch it down to fit the 20mm lugs on my Orange Monster...


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

GunWale said:


> Did you ever find one? Has anyone been able to confirm that this is an actual edition?


Yes look at my pic on the previous page


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

broonzbane said:


> I'd send it your way, but unfortunately it didn't survive my attempts to notch it down to fit the 20mm lugs on my Orange Monster...


Yes I get that. The z20 comes at a steep price on the bay.


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

GunWale said:


> Did you ever find one? Has anyone been able to confirm that this is an actual edition?


Afraid not, but I have seen others with the 'Made in Japan' dial on Hong Kong watch forums.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonsouza77 (Sep 1, 2016)

available in taiwan seiko ADs.


GunWale said:


> Did you ever find one? Has anyone been able to confirm that this is an actual edition?


----------



## Iamscottydoo (Aug 18, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> No, it was by seller Timelux. they had 5 left when i posted the notice. I'm sure we snatched them up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I picked one up from timelux for 305 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bumba94 (Mar 30, 2016)

It is actual edition. That ends with J. Mine is also has a made in Japan printed on the dial. Same to All Padi is sold in Korea


----------



## mauiguy (Apr 19, 2008)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks!
> Yes, Strapcode jubilee, just arrived yesterday. I'm really liking the bracelet so far.


Yeah, the jubilee on the PADI turtle really compliments each other. The end links seem to fit really nicely too.


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

late post really need to get a diff bracelet considering the jubilee or some straps just getting time to really focus on this piece

for anybody who has concerns with the stated dimensions it does wear smaller than you would think...as a matter of fact it kinda feels like it wears about similar to the SKX i had


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Spread the love 

RD


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just arrived. It's misaligned but this afternoon I'll resolve it.










Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

speed200 said:


> Just arrived. It's misaligned but this afternoon I'll resolve it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice box
Usually comes in regular box


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

mine!
prefer it on the original rubber strap. comfortable!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

A quick visit to the watch maker to align it within possible.



















Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

gaoxing84 said:


> mine!
> prefer it on the original rubber strap. comfortable!


Like the triple seven










Now I've got to find some good rubber strap for this one. 
Maybe bonnetto cinturini.

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paul December (Feb 22, 2006)

:-d * Does the Padi remind anyone else of this guy?
*








* I know Seiko aficionados are big on nicknames, possibly call it the "Bozo"?*


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

speed200 said:


> Like the triple seven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You REALLY, REALLY, REALLY need to check out the Borealis Isofrane clone. Many believe it is just as good as the real thing. I'm wearing one right now on my PADI Turtle, and the strap is fantastic.

The good news for you is that the Borealis Watch Co. is based right there in your home city of Lisbon. The straps are $25 USD, but $10 of that is shipping. I'm guessing you might be able to pay them a visit and get one for the equivalent of $15 USD! With the added benefit of being able to handle one in person before buying.

Worth a shot!


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

Finally, early birthday gift got it's moment in the sun... For half an hour before it started pouring though... Waited for this day with anticipation. We'll worth the wait. It's so handsome!










On the way to Japan Consulate to apply for visas. I'm taking it to its ancestors land...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Paul December said:


> :-d * Does the Padi remind anyone else of this guy?
> *
> View attachment 9492562
> 
> ...


How about&#8230;

"The Seiko IT"?


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

atarione said:


> I saw the PADI turtle in person yesterday and the kinetic PADI also... I like them ..I do..but I don't think I'm buying one... because I feel like it is too much like my 777 and 009 and I just don't think I need it.
> 
> If I do get another watch in this price range soon I think I will be the SUN023.. I actually tired this one on.. I didn't bother asking them to get either PADI out...


Gotta say I'm of the same opinion. My 775 gets more wrist time and I'm actually thinking about selling my PADI turtle for a 777 or SUN019.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Just competed a bit of minor modding and thought I'd share the results. Crystaltimes double domed crystal and a batman ceramic bezel insert from DLW watches....and some comparison shots with my colleagues stock PADI....


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## pasti78 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yesterday arrived


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Finally got one. Sourced through Rob at Monsterwatches, who added a double dome sapphire for me. Pleased with this chunky piece of steel and the bracelet with it's solid end links was a nice surprise.
I found it particularly difficult to photograph well avoiding reflections.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

humphrj said:


> Finally got one. Sourced through Rob at Monsterwatches, who added a double dome sapphire for me. Pleased with this chunky piece of steel and the bracelet with it's solid end links was a nice surprise.
> I found it particularly difficult to photograph well avoiding reflections.
> 
> View attachment 9534018
> View attachment 9534026


Any alignment issues? Great shots, the second one is my favourite.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Rob says he sorts out any alignment issues before sending out. 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

Well after a 2 week wait for mine I got the txt saying it was in and to come and pick it up. I asked if seller could check chapter ring and bezel and put aside the best of the worse for me, which he said he would. I picked it up,had a quick look and raced off home, stuck a blue Borealis on it and I was a happy lad, well not quite, unscrewed the crown and it was really gritty/notchy and it almost felt like crown was hitting on the case, I gave threads a quick clean with dental floss which made a huge difference (was full of crud) but noticed the crown was catching or hanging up on a thread when screwing it back in. Upon closer inspection thru a 40x loupe I discovered the threads on the underside of the tube were damaged, not cross threaded but more light flattened. Anyways to cut a long whinge short, seller has offered me a refund but I get the feeling that he thinks I damaged the threads and was trying to get one over him. I never even mentioned a refund and just wanted to show him the damage to the watch but he was not interested and would just refund my purchase and sell it to someone else. I explained that there is a probable chance that someone would eventually cross thread this. Not interested in listening so I accepted his offer for the refund and will search for another one (overseas this time) bummer really cause this was a J version with "made in japan" on the dial. I did find a post where someone else had the same issue with dodgy threads. 
I'll chuck some pics up from my phone shortly.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

As Jed Clampett of the "Beverley Hillbillies" would say:
"Ooooh Doggies". Seiko Ah luvs you.

Eat yer heart out Hi end watch buyers. Man don't live
by Rolex, Omega, Patek Phillipe alone". Gotta have a
few of Hattori's watches too.

X traindriver Art


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

humphrj said:


> Rob says he sorts out any alignment issues before sending out.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


That's customer service! Thanks for the info


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good day to all fellow PADI enthusiasts!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Skody said:


> Well after a 2 week wait for mine I got the txt saying it was in and to come and pick it up. I asked if seller could check chapter ring and bezel and put aside the best of the worse for me, which he said he would. I picked it up,had a quick look and raced off home, stuck a blue Borealis on it and I was a happy lad, well not quite, unscrewed the crown and it was really gritty/notchy and it almost felt like crown was hitting on the case, I gave threads a quick clean with dental floss which made a huge difference (was full of crud) but noticed the crown was catching or hanging up on a thread when screwing it back in. Upon closer inspection thru a 40x loupe I discovered the threads on the underside of the tube were damaged, not cross threaded but more light flattened. Anyways to cut a long whinge short, seller has offered me a refund but I get the feeling that he thinks I damaged the threads and was trying to get one over him. I never even mentioned a refund and just wanted to show him the damage to the watch but he was not interested and would just refund my purchase and sell it to someone else. I explained that there is a probable chance that someone would eventually cross thread this. Not interested in listening so I accepted his offer for the refund and will search for another one (overseas this time) bummer really cause this was a J version with "made in japan" on the dial. I did find a post where someone else had the same issue with dodgy threads.
> I'll chuck some pics up from my phone shortly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Along with pics of the damage - post the seller. It would probably serve the community well to know who the seller is when they are reselling a damaged watch.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Skody said:


> Well after a 2 week wait for mine I got the txt saying it was in and to come and pick it up. I asked if seller could check chapter ring and bezel and put aside the best of the worse for me, which he said he would. I picked it up,had a quick look and raced off home, stuck a blue Borealis on it and I was a happy lad, well not quite, unscrewed the crown and it was really gritty/notchy and it almost felt like crown was hitting on the case, I gave threads a quick clean with dental floss which made a huge difference (was full of crud) but noticed the crown was catching or hanging up on a thread when screwing it back in. Upon closer inspection thru a 40x loupe I discovered the threads on the underside of the tube were damaged, not cross threaded but more light flattened. Anyways to cut a long whinge short, seller has offered me a refund but I get the feeling that he thinks I damaged the threads and was trying to get one over him. I never even mentioned a refund and just wanted to show him the damage to the watch but he was not interested and would just refund my purchase and sell it to someone else. I explained that there is a probable chance that someone would eventually cross thread this. Not interested in listening so I accepted his offer for the refund and will search for another one (overseas this time) bummer really cause this was a J version with "made in japan" on the dial. I did find a post where someone else had the same issue with dodgy threads.
> I'll chuck some pics up from my phone shortly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So the premium paid for JDM (J1) Seikos really brings no added benefit in terms of quality control. Thanks for posting...this is good to know! 

I'm personally content to live without a watch with 'Made in Japan' printed on the dial, pocket the savings, and take the same QC risks as those hunting JDM watches. After all, who really notices what's printed in very small type at the bottom of the dial other than the owner?

Of course, ymmv! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

broonzbane said:


> So the premium paid for JDM (J1) Seikos really brings no added benefit in terms of quality control. Thanks for posting...this is good to know!


No benefit at all imo, I was always led to believe they were superior hence why you pay a small premium for the J version. It's funny because my SRP775K is nearly perfect aside from the chapter ring that is a minute Franco out, but I can live with that but couldn't with the dodgy crown tube.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

Dodgy crown tube thread pics.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone want to sell their oem crystal if you've installed sapphire? 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrystal (Dec 10, 2015)

mario24601 said:


> Anyone want to sell their oem crystal if you've installed sapphire?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Due to requests I now produce a flat sapphire oem dimensions ( multiple AR options and also NO AR available ) for the new Turtle.
Alex aka Mr. Crystal - Crystaltimes


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

a little purple AR from [email protected]


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

MrCrystal said:


> Due to requests I now produce a flat sapphire oem dimensions ( multiple AR options and also NO AR available ) for the new Turtle.
> Alex aka Mr. Crystal - Crystaltimes


Now I'll have to buy another one for the PADI. For the triple seven I've bought from you a dommed one with blue AR.

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

helvetica said:


> a little purple AR from [email protected]


Just curious. If these sapphire crystals have anti-reflective coatings, then why is there such a huge reflection on yours in this shot? I'm not trying to be a smart*ss by asking. I am genuinely interested in the capabilities of the coatings on these crystals, as I may be interested in adding one to my own PADI.

Yours looks great!!!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Skody said:


> Dodgy crown tube thread pics.


Yep, that's completely unacceptable. I'd like to echo the sentiment that you should share the vendor's name since he has indicated an intent to resell this defective watch...

Are you going to pursue a K or J version to replace it?


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

broonzbane said:


> Just curious. If these sapphire crystals have anti-reflective coatings, then why is there such a huge reflection on yours in this shot? I'm not trying to be a smart*ss by asking. I am genuinely interested in the capabilities of the coatings on these crystals, as I may be interested in adding one to my own PADI.
> 
> Yours looks great!!!


i find Cystal Times AR coatings are lightly applied, they still give out reflections. I have 2 watches with Crystal Times sapphires and they both do that. I find Yobokies has the better AR in reducing reflections. however Yobokies sapphires especially for the SKX and SRP turtles are heavily chamfered on the edges. AR coatings help to reduce reflections, but they dont eliminate completely.

another Crystal Times, they do make some of the best fitting sapphires









Yobokies









Yobokies









all about choices, i would go for Yobokies for great AR, and CrystalTimes for great fit and slightly cheaper.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Blue...and blue...and blue.. ;-)







(Archive)


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

My Borealis isofrane style knock off strap arrived yesterday, test driving it today. Early thoughts, it's nice. Supple feel, no smell, looks good. A nice alternative to change up the look of the bracelet combo. $25 shipped from Portugal. Borealis Watch Company | Watch Straps. And, wow, easy to change out with the drilled lugs!


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

This is just perfect - both batman bezel insert and isofrane. Dont mind if I copy you soon


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Crabtree said:


> My Borealis isofrane style knock off strap arrived yesterday, test driving it today. Early thoughts, it's nice. Supple feel, no smell, looks good. A nice alternative to change up the look of the bracelet combo. $25 shipped from Portugal. Borealis Watch Company | Watch Straps. And, wow, easy to change out with the drilled lugs!
> View attachment 9567922
> 
> View attachment 9567930


Got my PADI on a black Borealis currently, but I ordered both the blue and orange straps today. Really GREAT strap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Currently smuggling my new PADI from an Iowa AD back home to Michigan!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

ToxicNATO's Super Vent....yes it's a BC 284, but I like Super Vent better:-d

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm258/spring-diver/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_0148_zpsrwc4frhd.jpg

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm getting crazy with the alignment of the PADI, my watch maker says that he must saw some kind of pin to adjust it correctly. Can anyone confirm this?




























Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

The chapter ring?? Yours looks like it's just a tiny hair off with close scrutiny, it looks good for the most part. It wouldn't bother me enough to mess with it, to be honest.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Me neither. Assuming it's like the skx007, there is a notch on the metal case that a small raised bit at the back of the chapter ring sits in. But if it bothers you enough, what he says sounds right. 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## cbethanc (Apr 23, 2015)

Love that dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

artblakey said:


> The chapter ring?? Yours looks like it's just a tiny hair off with close scrutiny, it looks good for the most part. It wouldn't bother me enough to mess with it, to be honest.


I'll ask him to correct this when I'll bought some sapphire crystal for it.


















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_








_


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

garydusa said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merica !


----------



## Syncswim (Jul 20, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger on one of these and am expecting it in by end of week. I think the Orient Mako was the watch that sold me on the glory of the blue dial-Pepsi bezel combo.


----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

Just replaced the bracelet on my Seiko PADI with a Super Oyster with straight ends from Strapcode. I think a straight ended bracelet fits a cushion-cased diver because of the short lug length. Pretty happy with the result.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Pannerup said:


> Just replaced the bracelet on my Seiko PADI with a Super Oyster with straight ends from Strapcode. I think a straight ended bracelet fits a cushion-cased diver because of the short lug length. Pretty happy with the result.
> 
> View attachment 9614978
> View attachment 9614986
> ...


It is my contention that a straight ended strap fits because the material traditionally does not allow curvature. For a bracelet this simply does not apply. Therefore it will never look it's best like a strap can in this case (pun intended). It operates within different design parameters.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Pannerup said:


> Just replaced the bracelet on my Seiko PADI with a Super Oyster with straight ends from Strapcode. I think a straight ended bracelet fits a cushion-cased diver because of the short lug length. Pretty happy with the result.
> 
> View attachment 9614978
> View attachment 9614986
> ...


Just wondering why didn't you get the curve end links since strapcode do sell Turtle bracelets with curve end links.


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Pannerup said:


> Just replaced the bracelet on my Seiko PADI with a Super Oyster with straight ends from Strapcode. I think a straight ended bracelet fits a cushion-cased diver because of the short lug length. Pretty happy with the result.
> 
> View attachment 9614978
> View attachment 9614986
> ...


Wow! That might actually look better than the model specific end lugs.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I got the StrapCode bracelet with the curved end links and could not be happier. I much prefer it to the OEM Seiko bracelet. Sizing the StrapCode bracelet is a breeze whereas the OEM Seiko bracelet is a bear!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Fuji said:


> Bought a PADI Turtle today.. It is my first Seiko watch (I have wanted one for about a year) I popped in to a store today with my wife to window shop when I saw the PADI Turtle sitting there WITH a 20% discount and had only arrived in the store the day before, my wife pushed me to buy it as I have wanted one for a long time.
> 
> After making the purchase the Jeweler took it in the back to resize the band for me.. A whole hour later it was ready, 10 minutes after getting home it fell off my wrist and onto the couch (band was broken, pin had come out) I took it back to the Jeweler who apologized and fixed it, 10 steps out of the store the pin fell out again. The watch has now been sent away for repair as the Jeweler had managed to damage/lose something and did not have a spare part.. I now have to wait a week until I get it back. For the hour that I had it, it was great!
> 
> Anyway, I am interested in getting a mesh band in the future for it anyway.. I would appreciate any recommendations on where I can get a really good quality mesh strap that will fit the PADI Turtle. THANKS!


This is a carbon copy of what happened to my new turtle, TWICE!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Two thoughts.

First is that this is one of the most popular watches, especially for its niche market, that I've ever seen on WUS.

Second is that the first thought is with good reason. I love mine so much that I bought a Pepsi J model. 

Great watches.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Two thoughts.
> 
> First is that this is one of the most popular watches, especially for its niche market, that I've ever seen on WUS.
> 
> ...


Agree mate and the hypes real on these ones, my theory on why this turtle is so popular.

It fills the gap of the classic diver thats a bit bigger than the SKX, we've been starved for this watch.
Its at a great price point and very attainable for just about everybody.
Its back to the 70s with the design, everybody loves a classic, even many of the younger lads who weren't around in the 70s and 80s are jumping on board.
Its very comfortable with its very raised sides on the case
The colours all scream classic

This watch is a classic already, it might be sacrilegious to say it but i think its better than the original.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

I agree, have the PADI coming, but also keeping an eye for a cheap 777 which I want to mod with a Double dome sapphire, big pip bezel insert and a retro/distressed strap


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

how good is the alignment in the later PADI's ?

I collect mine in store on Saturday so will be able to check.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

how good is the chapter ring alignment in the later PADI's ?

I collect mine in store on Saturday so will be able to check.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cirian75 said:


> how good is the chapter ring alignment in the later PADI's ?
> 
> I collect mine in store on Saturday so will be able to check.


Luck of the draw, but my PADI and Pepsi turtles are both aligned as closely to perfect as I can ask.

I have seen others that are not.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Keep an eye out, I bought one 10 days ago from a big chain store [email protected]&L's for $285, and I found a discount code so it was $242.25 



cirian75 said:


> I agree, have the PADI coming, but also keeping an eye for a cheap 777 which I want to mod with a Double dome sapphire, big pip bezel insert and a retro/distressed strap


----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

slow_mo said:


> Just wondering why didn't you get the curve end links since strapcode do sell Turtle bracelets with curve end links.


I didn't go for the curved end links mainly because I've seen a couple of Strapcode bracelets at a Danish watch forum where the end links does not fit the case perfectly. Some do but others leave a gap to the case.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

cirian75 said:


> how good is the chapter ring alignment in the later PADI's ?
> 
> I collect mine in store on Saturday so will be able to check.


The alignment is just like any other Seiko - sketchy at best but I assume you'll be checking it out when you pick it up.


----------



## Craig90 (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks great, where is the mesh from?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay I'll admit it........I'm not a fan of the Pepsi bezel insert. I may have to find a blue insert to replace it. I wonder if black would be too odd?










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Okay I'll admit it........I'm not a fan of the Pepsi bezel insert. I may have to find a blue insert to replace it. I wonder if black would be too odd?


I wasn't sure about this look either, but it has definitely grown on me. As far as switching it out, I know someone here posted one on a blue bezel. Not sure if the pic is here in this thread or not, but I think it looks good too.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Ooooh Doggies.
Whatta great watch! Gotta reconfigure my financial resources (disposable income nuther words)
for this one. I'm gaa gaa over Pepsi bezels. Guess that's why I tend to pick em.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

shall be collecting this afternoon


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Pannerup said:


> I didn't go for the curved end links mainly because I've seen a couple of Strapcode bracelets at a Danish watch forum where the end links does not fit the case perfectly. Some do but others leave a gap to the case.


Here's mine. Quite a good fit!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Okay I'll admit it........I'm not a fan of the Pepsi bezel insert. I may have to find a blue insert to replace it. I wonder if black would be too odd?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go with the all blue insert from the blurtle (forgot the ref.number).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> Keep an eye out, I bought one 10 days ago from a big chain store [email protected]&L's for $285, and I found a discount code so it was $242.25


What is k&l's please, I'm keen to see if they still have them at that great price. Cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Still wearing the PADI after changing to Strapcode's oyster 22/18mm bracelet. Wears more comfortable than the original bracelet.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

cirian75 said:


> Merica !


 Nah, Congo! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Im in Dubai for business trip and went to the mall for classic watch ( to wwar it with suit) and actually found Rado I like. But I have spot PADI "turtle " in the next watch store. Couldn't walk away, plus salesman was from my country as well and hell me with discount. End up paying $ 390 from OD.

My only concern is that chapter ring is a slightly off on 0 mark. Its very little and almost unnoticeable, but I will see if I can exchange it (there was one more turtle). If not then not worries. I happy anyway.


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

GunWale said:


> Did you ever find one? Has anyone been able to confirm that this is an actual edition?


Got mine yesterday in Dubai with "Made in Japan" on the dial. It didn't help with chapter ring misalignment and I spot it only at home. I hope tomorrow another one will be still in the store and I can exchange (if that one will have correct alignment).


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

My lovely PADI turtle is here finally....









Btw.... chapter ring is slightly off (one click maybe...), but it is a true wonder


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

I mean.... how can one not like these?!?!?! :O


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

karesz501 said:


> I mean.... how can one not like these?!?!?! :O


- I'm not anywhere near being a diver, let alone an instructor. (I'm not saying that anybody that isn't a diver shouldn't wear a dive watch. There is a lot to like about their style and utility. But I am not comfortable having the logo of a professional association of people - not only competent in that activity, but competent enough to be teachers of that activity - on my wrist [watch].)
- "PADI". I know what it is and that it's an acronym, but it just has a ring to it to me of being a little silly. 
- The red minute hand and red markers around the chapter ring are a bit garish and borderline tacky and gaudy. 
- I don't have a problem with the PADI Turtle in this regard since it's one of the first (or the first, not sure if it was this or the SUN), but the PADI editions are wearing thin. What are we up to? Turtle, SUN, some newish solar diver, Tuna, possible MM300, Sumo. Have I forgotten any?

That's all my opinion, of course. And for what it's worth, I really like my 773 Blurtle.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

vladg said:


> Got mine yesterday in Dubai with "Made in Japan" on the dial. It didn't help with chapter ring misalignment and I spot it only at home. I hope tomorrow another one will be still in the store and I can exchange (if that one will have correct alignment).


Very nice & mystery solved |> Hope the exchange goes well.

Judging from the background, the Dubai AD also includes the special edition PADI box as well.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> - I'm not anywhere near being a diver, let alone an instructor. (I'm not saying that anybody that isn't a diver shouldn't wear a dive watch. There is a lot to like about their style and utility. But I am not comfortable having the logo of a professional association of people - not only competent in that activity, but competent enough to be teachers of that activity - on my wrist [watch].)
> - "PADI". I know what it is and that it's an acronym, but it just has a ring to it to me of being a little silly.
> - The red minute hand and red markers around the chapter ring are a bit garish and borderline tacky and gaudy.
> - I don't have a problem with the PADI Turtle in this regard since it's one of the first (or the first, not sure if it was this or the SUN), but the PADI editions are wearing thin. What are we up to? Turtle, SUN, some newish solar diver, Tuna, possible MM300, Sumo. Have I forgotten any?
> ...


That was a very well written and thought-off reply Brandon! 

I got your points, but still...... the PADI turtle compliments my simple 777 and I love the features you consider dumb.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> - I'm not anywhere near being a diver, let alone an instructor. (I'm not saying that anybody that isn't a diver shouldn't wear a dive watch. There is a lot to like about their style and utility. But I am not comfortable having the logo of a professional association of people - not only competent in that activity, but competent enough to be teachers of that activity - on my wrist [watch].)
> - "PADI". I know what it is and that it's an acronym, but it just has a ring to it to me of being a little silly.
> - The red minute hand and red markers around the chapter ring are a bit garish and borderline tacky and gaudy.
> - I don't have a problem with the PADI Turtle in this regard since it's one of the first (or the first, not sure if it was this or the SUN), but the PADI editions are wearing thin. What are we up to? Turtle, SUN, some newish solar diver, Tuna, possible MM300, Sumo. Have I forgotten any?
> ...


I will say that the red is a very poor choice for the minutes hand, its the first colour on the spectrum to go when diving, it should have been fluro orange.

Regarding the PADI association, Seiko pays PADI for the rights and apparently a portion of funds goes to a charity of some sorts, so thats probably a good thing.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

My limited edition of Seiko's special edition, sapphire and second hand replaced.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

vladg said:


> Got mine yesterday in Dubai with "Made in Japan" on the dial. It didn't help with chapter ring misalignment and I spot it only at home. I hope tomorrow another one will be still in the store and I can exchange (if that one will have correct alignment).


There is another more serious issue with this model. So remember to check before you pay.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Which more serious issue?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

seikomatic said:


> There is another more serious issue with this model. So remember to check before you pay.
> 
> View attachment 9664314


I'd consider this a one-off than a 'serious issue with this model'. That looks awful, but how is this an issue specific to this model?
I don't recall seeing this issue mentioned by the other buyers who have posted here...


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

bricem13 said:


> Which more serious issue?


The minute hand is almost 10 minutes off despite the hour hand being at 6.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Mine is spot on between the hour and minute hand as far as i can tell.









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

artblakey said:


> I'd consider this a one-off than a 'serious issue with this model'. That looks awful, but how is this an issue specific to this model?
> I don't recall seeing this issue mentioned by the other buyers who have posted here...


My 775 had it, it was off by about 4 minutes, it has a new movement in it that is still off by about 1mm. I've also seen a 777 at an AD that was off by about 2 minutes. I think others on the main turtle thread have mentioned this.










I've got a feeling if others checked more would pop up.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

artblakey said:


> The minute hand is almost 10 minutes off despite the hour hand being at 6.


I will check it as well. Thanks for advice.

Its looks like K version of Seiko is better then J. I have skx007k bought it from Amazon and its have all perfect alignments, including hands. Its my daily beater together with Citizen Prime. And I kick both of them a lot in the shipyard I'm working everyday. Apart of few scratches all is good. And its runnung few second faster per day. I can't ask more from $150 price watch.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

JRMARTINS said:


> My 775 had it, it was off by about 4 minutes, it has a new movement in it that is still off by about 1mm. I've also seen a 777 at an AD that was off by about 2 minutes. I think others on the main turtle thread have mentioned this.
> I've got a feeling if others checked more would pop up.


Interesting point, you're right. If it were 1mm off, it's possible it's there but I've never noticed it. Now I wanna check all my seikos 

I noticed there can be a bit of play though, when trying to dial the minute hand in at 12. That seems to make a minor offset -- for lack of a better word -- inevitable? When I checked my skx007, it looked to be about 1-2 mins off, but after turning it a few rounds, checking it again, it looked fine, or really really close to fine. *shrug*


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

another thing to check when my replacement arrives at the shop on Friday

my sxk009 and srp307 monster were perfect for chapter rings and hand alignment


----------



## TheBodo (Apr 30, 2015)

Mine is pretty much spot on.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

artblakey said:


> Interesting point, you're right. If it were 1mm off, it's possible it's there but I've never noticed it. Now I wanna check all my seikos
> 
> I noticed there can be a bit of play though, when trying to dial the minute hand in at 12. That seems to make a minor offset -- for lack of a better word -- inevitable? When I checked my skx007, it looked to be about 1-2 mins off, but after turning it a few rounds, checking it again, it looked fine, or really really close to fine. *shrug*


Sorry for making you check all your Seiko! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

TheBodo said:


> View attachment 9665330
> 
> 
> Mine is pretty much spot on.


Check all 4 quadrants, 12, 3, 6 and 9. I'll bet with you it doesn't line up perfectly spot on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

cirian75 said:


> another thing to check when my replacement arrives at the shop on Friday
> 
> my sxk009 and srp307 monster were perfect for chapter rings and hand alignment


Thinking of adding a 777 or 773 but I'll only buy in hand at an AD to check all the alignments.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

JRMARTINS said:


> Sorry for making you check all your Seiko!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries, it was a fun exercise! It's an opportunity to know them better, lol.
Plus I did learn something new about the play.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

;-)


----------



## TheBodo (Apr 30, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> Check all 4 quadrants, 12, 3, 6 and 9. I'll bet with you it doesn't line up perfectly spot on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was talking about the hour hand minute hand relationship specifically there. But as you can see from the picture the indices line up well with the chapter ring. Good enough for me, 12 o'clock is maybe slightly out and therfore the rest will be but we're talking thousandth of an inch. If I cared enough about it I'd have rotated the chapter ring slightly by now. And anyway I did say 'pretty much'.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Regarding the PADI association, Seiko pays PADI for the rights and apparently a portion of funds goes to a charity of some sorts, so thats probably a good thing.


Yes. You are correct. I had to research it and it's Project Aware. That changes my thoughts on it.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

MDT IT said:


> ;-)
> 
> View attachment 9665554


What is this blue rubbet strap there? Very nice.....

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> - I'm not anywhere near being a diver, let alone an instructor. (I'm not saying that anybody that isn't a diver shouldn't wear a dive watch. There is a lot to like about their style and utility. But I am not comfortable having the logo of a professional association of people - not only competent in that activity, but competent enough to be teachers of that activity - on my wrist [watch].)
> - "PADI". I know what it is and that it's an acronym, but it just has a ring to it to me of being a little silly.
> - The red minute hand and red markers around the chapter ring are a bit garish and borderline tacky and gaudy.
> - I don't have a problem with the PADI Turtle in this regard since it's one of the first (or the first, not sure if it was this or the SUN), but the PADI editions are wearing thin. What are we up to? Turtle, SUN, some newish solar diver, Tuna, possible MM300, Sumo. Have I forgotten any?
> ...


I think the reality is that most people are buying the PADI models because of their color palette and not the logo that is a affixed to the dial. There's no getting around how attractive it looks and how many people it draws to the brand. WIS are probably annoyed by the logo but Noobs probably think it's cool.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> But I am not comfortable having the logo of a professional association of people - not only competent in that activity, but competent enough to be teachers of that activity - on my wrist [watch].)


I don't know if I'd call them a professional association. I mean, yes, those words are in the name, but I think the majority of their main business is probably providing dive certification to recreational divers? A portion of those may go on to become trainers, but I believe they would be a very very very small percentage. Majority of members are likely just folks who are into recreational diving. Amongst those, would be noobs like myself who got certified more than 10 years ago.

All I'm trying to say is that one can be a current member of PADI without having to continually demonstrate any sort of competency. Sure, I did at some point, but If I were to dive again, I'd need to attend a refresher course. To me, they're more like the DMV than say, NASA.

But yeah, I do think the logo crowds the dial. It would have been nice to just have it engraved on the caseback.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

TheBodo said:


> View attachment 9665330
> 
> 
> Mine is pretty much spot on.


Looks pretty damn spot on to me, if i got that id be very happy, very nice n congrats


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

The logo is what attracts me the most. It reminds me of a wonderful vacation I spent in Thailand and that's a good enough reason to like it on the dial.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine with ceramic Batman insert and domed sapphire


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

I blame this forum on my Padi turtle research today  .

I have went back to store to check remaining Padi turtle. I have try 4 watches in two stores. All have same issue: minute to hour hand small misalignment. For this test I have align hour mark to 6 o'clock and minute hand position result was:
Sample 1. My first purchased one - all is perfect, chapter ring misaligned. Minute hand 10 minutes before 12, misalignment to hour hand.
Sample 2. Chapter ring in aligned perfect, all is good, but bezel was too loose. Minute hand 5 minutes before 12 misalignment to hour hand.

Travel to another store to check more turtles.
Sample 3. All is good. Minute hand 10 minutes before 12 misalignment to hour hand.
Sample 4. All is good. Minute hand 5 minutes before 12 misalignment to hour hand.

Finaly I choose 4th one and walk away happy. Feels like Ive bought watch twice ).

Conclusion from all four samples:
Only one sample had chapter ring misalignment.
Only one had loose bezel (at least I wasnt happy how its works).
All of it have slightly misaligned minute to hour hands.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Seiko'sc QC seems to have slipped a bit?


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Chapter ring is slightly off with me, but hour and minute hands alignment is perfect.

However, since I want to change the crystal and install a kanji day wheel as well, I will take care of the slight misalignment of the chapter ring. Easy fix.

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

MDT IT said:


> ;-)
> 
> View attachment 9665554


Hey MDT - Which band is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

To me, the misalignment of the chapter ring is rather minimal that I wouldn't care.

*The hand setting issue is indeed totally Unacceptable. Though it is fairly easy for a watch maker to unplug and reset them, you still need to find one and pay extra for that...*

So for all future purchase of any watch, I would suggest the followings:

1. View the second hands that moves for at lease a minute to see if there is any abnormal lagging;

2. Wind the hour hand to 12:00 to check the day wheel change;

3. Wind the hour hand to 6:00 to confirm the alignment of the minute hand at 12:00


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Sep 18, 2007)

Agreed, at this price point getting "everything" fixed makes sense.

I'm doing it with my 777. I may just sit tight with a sapphire replacement on my PADI.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

seikomatic said:


> My limited edition of Seiko's special edition, sapphire and second hand replaced.
> 
> View attachment 9664282


Where did you get that lovely second hand?


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

speaking of price points, the PADI's average price, in the states, has shot up the last month from approx. $360 to $460. apparently, despite not being a "limited" edition, supply has tightented ~ probably due to the unexpected demand. so, now the question is when the price will level and how low will it go. The lowest price I have seen so far is $300 - but only for a very brief time and not too likely to happen again anytime real soon. 

from an AD, I have heard that new supply is expected in Novemeber ~ but that won't translate to the previous lower prices right away. 

on the QC issues, the hands allignment problems are a new twist. fwiw, back in the days when the SKX series were released, QC issues of any kind were minimal to almost non-existent ~ which was a major part of the brand loyalty. not sure what has gone sideways since then, but I blame the robots who program the robots.


----------



## Justind97 (Aug 31, 2015)

You guys had me so paranoid I went and checked both my padi and srp775 for all the alignment issues. Happy to report NONE.

although the bezel on the padi is off by a 1/4 click. I guess I can't complain!


----------



## WilyOne (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have cancelled my Padi order with H Samuels

The situation was turning out similar the solar Seiko I ordered from their sister company Ernest Jones

EJ ordered watch online

HS Ordered watch online

EJ watch did not arrive due to IT system failure

HS watch did arrive but misaligned chapter ring, ordered a replacement

EJ watch ordered in from another store as out of stock

EJ watch arrived and was 100% a return as was missing all tag, and had been sized and missing link's

HS rang to say replacement watch did not go through due to IT failure, then rang to say out of stock, ordered from another store.

I stopped her right there and will go in tonight and get my cc refunded


Feel sorry for the girl as she chased the replacement off her own back, but will leave her a box of chocolates.

When a store still has an ultra popular watch still in stock 

The solar Seiko was £165

The Padi turtle is the Padi turtle

It's for a reason.

The solar was a return

I'm willing to bet the other Padi has a chapter ring miles off.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Was reading last night online that the next batch of PADI turtles will hit the store jan/feb next year, can't remember what store it was but they were offering pre-orders for the next batch.
Good news for anybody wanting one.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm prepared to wait and I'll have about £60 of Amazon voucher too

That's it then, Christmas present to my self is a Padi


----------



## Syncswim (Jul 20, 2016)

Has anyone else run into problems with the screwing action of their PADI Turtle? I've had mine for a little more than a week now with no issues, but starting a few days ago the threading of the screw-down crown has become unbearably hard. Simply taking it out of the screwed down position is a pain, and clockwise and counterclockwise turns are gummy when adjusting the datewheel or the time. Trying to figure out whether there's an easy fix I can do myself or at a shop, or if I just got a lemon and should pony up the shipping price for an exchange.

Update: Looks like it was a false alarm. I set the crown to the datewheel position, ran it through five or six full rotations and the action returned to normal. I'm guessing something must have gotten misaligned when screwing or unscrewing at some point.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

jovani said:


>


Love the bracelet. What is it?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

original


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice! It looks more "solid" in your photo. Thanks


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Double dome crystal mod 














Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

|>

*

Yeaaaaa, I finally won an auction for a PADI! (But I had to overpay by about 50 bucks.)*









Okay, in a sense I didn't "overpay" as I wanted a Japan foreign market example with the black custom PADI box.









But in a sense I did overpay, as it cost me about US$50 more than the normal US version that comes in the white box!









So, you decide for yourself, I'm just telling you what I did! ;-) I was wanting one of these newer Seiko "77" divers to compliment my vintage 630x "Swords", and this way I could have one and have it be a "special" model at the same time.









Here are the seller's pics.



















I hope everything lines up when it gets here!! :roll:

- Thomas


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

ThomasH said:


> |>
> 
> Okay, in a sense I didn't "overpay" as I wanted a Japan market example with the black custom PADI box.
> 
> Here are the seller's pics.


Thomas

I just hate to ruin your day, but this is definitely not a Japanese version.... look at the dial, it is the normal wording and missing the MADE IN JAPAN capital lettering 

I have the same version though, could not be happier!

Btw, if chapter ring does not align, thats like a 5 minutes job to correct for any watchmaker


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Double dome crystal mod
> View attachment 9753210
> View attachment 9753226
> 
> ...


Now this is beautiful!

I have a super-jubilee and a dd sapphire on the way, these pictures just confirm my plans!

Thanks for sharing 

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

karesz501 said:


> Thomas
> 
> I just hate to ruin your day, but this is definitely not a Japanese version.... look at the dial, it is the normal wording and missing the MADE IN JAPAN capital lettering


Thank you karesz501, I guess I should have said "foreign market" rather than "Japan market", as I didn't care if was a JDM example, I just wanted the black special edition PADI box. For the US market they come in plain white Seiko box, which I think is unfortunate.

- Thomas


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

trigger pulled on the PADI again with a different retailer


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

ThomasH said:


> Thank you karesz501, I guess I should have said "foreign market" rather than "Japan market", as I didn't care if was a JDM example, I just wanted the black special edition PADI box. For the US market they come in plain white Seiko box, which I think is unfortunate.
> 
> - Thomas


Then all is OK, the black special edition box really looks cool, it is waaay nicer than the normal white ones we get for "normal" SEIKO-s 

Post some pictures when you have it finally!


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

karesz501 said:


> Then all is OK, the black special edition box really looks cool, it is waaay nicer than the normal white ones we get for "normal" SEIKO-s
> 
> Post some pictures when you have it finally!


the PADI I rejected from H Samuels in the UK was in a regular Seiko box, maybe EU market PADI's are not in that special box?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

PADI turtle at Zotter 'factory'


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

I have been following this watch since before it launched and could not wait to get it. With the prices I have seen, it was hard for me to justify the purchase. I finally found a price online that I could not pass up. I can not wait to see it in person for the first time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Official prices shall be exactly the same as with standard turtles, give a try to your local AD, to get this:


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

Here's the kind of funny story of my PADI acquisition.

I wanted a turtle for Christmas. I was leaning towards the SRP777K1, but the PADI was a close second.

The whole manufacturing defects (chapter ring, bezel dent, bezel alignment) thing had me worried. 

Also, I have a 6.7" wrist, and I really wanted to see how the turtle sat on my wrist before buying one.

As far as I could tell, the closest shop that had turtles in stock was in a bigger town 120 miles away. 

So I go to the local mall with my wife and kids to see Trolls. As we are walking by the one watch shop (really more of a jewellery shop) in the mall that has Seikos, I see a PADI and a blurtle in the window. I am kind of blown away because I've never seen them stock anything interesting before (except maybe the Astrons which aren't for me).

I ask my wife which one she likes better, and she likes the PADI.

I send my family ahead to the movie (we have about 1/2 hour before it starts) and go in the watch shop.

I try on both, and the PADI really speaks to me, so I buy it. This PADI has an almost perfect chapter ring (the 12 tick mark is off by maybe 0.1mm) and the bezel is perfect.

The salesman and their bracelet guy see how many links they should take off, and they say "five minutes". So I wait. 

After five minutes, they say "five more minutes". So I wander out of the shop and then come back.

As I am coming back, I see a saleswoman from the shop holding my watch in her hands walking out of the shop looking embarrassed.

The salesman explains that she is taking it to the other watch shop in the mall. That shop is much bigger and is almost all watches but doesn't have Seikos.

So I leave them my phone number and ask them to send me a text message when it's ready and go to see Trolls.

About 45 minutes later I get the message that my watch is ready.

So I go back and get it and try it on. The bracelet fit is perfect and the watch is super comfortable.

I go put it in the car and then go back to Trolls.

My wife says the watch is from Santa Claus, so I can't let our kids see it. 

So when I'm home a alone, I sneak it out and wear it.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

I didn't know Santa is a scuba diver! 

Great story mate, its going to be a loooong wait....

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

awayne said:


> Here's the kind of funny story of my PADI acquisition.
> 
> I wanted a turtle for Christmas. I was leaning towards the SRP777K1, but the PADI was a close second.
> 
> ...


Haha, my watch repair guy stuffed up the collar and pins too they were really difficult on these, congrats its a lovely watch.
But damn Xmas is a long wait 
You may be forced to get yourself another present lol


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I guess some of you guys must have bought the watch from Amazon. Can anyone please tell me if Amazon sells them with the proper PADI box or just the plain white generic Seiko box?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

therion said:


> I guess some of you guys must have bought the watch from Amazon. Can anyone please tell me if Amazon sells them with the proper PADI box or just the plain white generic Seiko box?


It may depend on the seller. I will let you know when mine comes in on Thursday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Acurry said:


> It may depend on the seller. I will let you know when mine comes in on Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK,please do  I tend to flip watches quite often and I believe that the proper PADI box does add a bit to the resale value.
Or am I the only one that cares for such things? :-D


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

therion said:


> OK,please do  I tend to flip watches quite often and I believe that the proper PADI box does add a bit to the resale value.
> Or am I the only one that cares for such things? :-D


I tend to flip often as well and i wouldn't pay any more for the fancy box. A collector might.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> I tend to flip often as well and i wouldn't pay any more for the fancy box. A collector might.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'd need to pay 40€ extra for the PADI box version..Not sure anymore if that's actually not a bit too much for a black box instead of white..Thanks for your reply!


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

My PADI was ordered 10 min ago ....
Now just wait for it....


----------



## Iamscottydoo (Aug 18, 2016)

therion said:


> I guess some of you guys must have bought the watch from Amazon. Can anyone please tell me if Amazon sells them with the proper PADI box or just the plain white generic Seiko box?


Mine came in plain white box

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Iamscottydoo said:


> Mine came in plain white box
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

therion said:


> OK,please do  I tend to flip watches quite often and I believe that the proper PADI box does add a bit to the resale value.
> Or am I the only one that cares for such things? :-D


Mine just came in from Israel of all places. Ordered it from Amazon.com, not from one of it's international extensions. It also came in a white box.

After seeing the dial in person, I don't think I will be selling it anytime soon even if I could flip it for a profit. It is much better in person! I think I need a Strapcode Endmill for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevisan (Nov 2, 2016)

Acurry said:


> Mine just came in from Israel of all places. Ordered it from Amazon.com, not from one of it's international extensions. It also came in a white box.
> 
> After seeing the dial in person, I don't think I will be selling it anytime soon even if I could flip it for a profit. It is much better in person! I think I need a Strapcode Endmill for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally agree. Mine came in a white generic seiko box as well. Beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevisan (Nov 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

kevisan said:


> View attachment 9881026
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that on a PhenomeNato? What do you think of it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Doesn't look like it to me. The weave is wrong and the hardware is rounded off on this strap. PhenomeNATOS all appear to have highly-polished, squared-off keepers with a seatbelt weave to the nylon....


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sold my PADI, decided that my original 6306 was a better choice - also it runs spot on unlike the PADI, so good bye to the new 'Turtle like, factory homage' watch and - glad your here to stay, the 'real' thing '6306-7001'.


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

Got mine PADI right now, and very happy ..was delivered in 2 days (Italy - Austria)

...more pics soon


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Desk diving with the new PADI today. Thoughts on the NATO? I think a Strapcode is in order as I seem to be favoring bracelets lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Acurry said:


> View attachment 9889570
> 
> 
> Desk diving with the new PADI today. Thoughts on the NATO? I think a Strapcode is in order as I seem to be favoring bracelets lately.
> ...


I like the Nato (it has a Gucci feel that I dig) and would love to see on it a bit of white as a color pop (even though white is not a color, ha)


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

longstride said:


> Sold my PADI, decided that my original 6306 was a better choice - also it runs spot on unlike the PADI, so good bye to the new 'Turtle like, factory homage' watch and - glad your here to stay, the 'real' thing '6306-7001'.
> 
> View attachment 9883538


I think the only thing I would have preferred to see Seiko do with the Turtle 'reissue' is to have positioned the 'meatball' on the proper end of the second hand. Other than that, it ticks all the right boxes for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Finally got mine:









Is that my impression or the chapter ring is misaligned? Also, the feel of the bezel is not exactly top notch.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

cuthbert said:


> Finally got mine:
> 
> View attachment 10127938
> 
> ...


Maybe by a hair up the top but the rest is spot on, id be totally ok with that, and the bezel, its the same as an SKX but its nice and snug with no free play, really the clicking sound of a bezel can't be that important could it?


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

It looks pretty damn good to me. I don't know how you could do better. Nice watch!

RMD


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Maybe by a hair up the top but the rest is spot on, id be totally ok with that, and the bezel, its the same as an SKX but its nice and snug with no free play, really the clicking sound of a bezel can't be that important could it?


There is little play, however I bought it when I went to the jeweller to resize the bracelet of my new Doxa, which landed yesterday:









I simply couldn't resist! Perhaps I'm spoiled by the "heavy duty" bezel of the Doxa...which has a fantastic action.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations on your new Doxa Professional and your new Seiko. Like you, I'm fortunate to own both brands. Both are nice, but the Doxa is in a league of its own, IMHO.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

gaopa said:


> Congratulations on your new Doxa Professional and your new Seiko. Like you, I'm fortunate to own both brands. Both are nice, but the Doxa is in a league of its own, IMHO.


Yes I understand it's not a fair comparison, the Doxa with taxes costed me $2500...well worth the money. Is it possible to realign the chapter ring without sending the watch to Seiko? Or to solve the play?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

cuthbert said:


> Yes I understand it's not a fair comparison, the Doxa with taxes costed me $2500...well worth the money. Is it possible to realign the chapter ring without sending the watch to Seiko? Or to solve the play?


Perhaps a capable watchmaker could align the chapter ring and fix the play in the bezel. However, the Seiko service center would be my choice for the repairs


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Bracelt it came on was a pain in the ass to size and after sizing it it was a pos. I read about the pins coming out after wearing so I shook and rattled the bracelet to see if it did. A pin came out and I said I rather buy the strapcode oyster than risk it on this POS and risk my watch hitting concrete. So until I get the oyster it will be hanging out on these natos.


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

cuthbert said:


> There is little play, however I bought it when I went to the jeweller to resize the bracelet of my new Doxa, which landed yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 10128594
> 
> ...


Seeing the Doxa side by side with the Turtle, I think Seiko should start making these in orange as well!


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

I resized mine myself. 

Wear it from September 30th straight 247 without any problem. For 3 weeks I wore it travelling to Japan and Hong Kong with baby and baby stroller. Up the mountain down to the valley. 

I didn't baby the watch. Holds up real well.

Not as elegant as strapcode perhaps, but certainly not a pos at all.

And by the way aside from the 3 weeks travelling, I wear it playing sports three times a week about 2-3 hours each jumping around with it.


----------



## csw92 (Sep 13, 2016)

harry-g said:


> Seeing the Doxa side by side with the Turtle, I think Seiko should start making these in orange as well!


I will buy it if it happens

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

harry-g said:


> Seeing the Doxa side by side with the Turtle, I think Seiko should start making these in orange as well!


Yes orange rules!









My wrist is very happy when I switch from the turtle to the sub300....it's half the weight.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody getting and 2nd batch of PADI's pre-orders coming through yet, should be next few days if some of the dates are correct of a few online store, one had them marked to be shipped by the 12th ofd december.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

rokphish said:


> I resized mine myself.
> 
> Wear it from September 30th straight 247 without any problem. For 3 weeks I wore it travelling to Japan and Hong Kong with baby and baby stroller. Up the mountain down to the valley.
> 
> ...


I agree. I find the Turtle bracelet to be a remarkably well-made, attractive bracelet considering the price point. Every bit as good as--if not better than--the bracelet on the 1st Gen. Orange Monster. Granted, the pin and collar system does not easily lend itself to resizing by the owner, but it only takes a few minutes and a couple of bucks to get it resized by an experienced jeweler. Probably more secure than a screw pin bracelet, as screws can work themselves loose.

I once had a Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet fall off my wrist because a pin worked itself loose...wound up putting Loctite on all the pins.

But I love my Strapcodes too--they're truly great bracelets. Got them for my 007 and 009 because they each came with a Seiko Jubilee bracelet. Now that's a TRUE POS bracelet!


----------



## laurent1961 (Aug 5, 2015)

this is due out in late january 2017


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

laurent1961 said:


> this is due out in late january 2017


Somehow... I like the classic Blumo more..


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

cuthbert said:


> There is little play, however I bought it when I went to the jeweller to resize the bracelet of my new Doxa, which landed yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 10128594
> 
> ...


Just lovly !!! To great watches

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

laurent1961 said:


> this is due out in late january 2017


I'd be happier with a PADI Shogun.


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

airdiver said:


> View attachment 10161050


seriously sweet photo


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 10144058
> 
> 
> Bracelt it came on was a pain in the ass to size and after sizing it it was a pos. I read about the pins coming out after wearing so I shook and rattled the bracelet to see if it did. A pin came out and I said I rather buy the strapcode oyster than risk it on this POS and risk my watch hitting concrete. So until I get the oyster it will be hanging out on these natos.


Yeah, yeah another one bites the dust (not the watch). Man, I have resized a ton of these bracelets without a hitch. Gotta know how to do it. They are great (although I would prefer a screw in).


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

airdiver said:


> View attachment 10168042


Alas this pic is not as good:









However, I like this watch, much more than the 50th anniversary Tuna even if that one is better made (in particular the bezel).


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

broonzbane said:


> I agree. I find the Turtle bracelet to be a remarkably well-made, attractive bracelet considering the price point. Every bit as good as--if not better than--the bracelet on the 1st Gen. Orange Monster. Granted, the pin and collar system does not easily lend itself to resizing by the owner, but it only takes a few minutes and a couple of bucks to get it resized by an experienced jeweler. Probably more secure than a screw pin bracelet, as screws can work themselves loose.
> 
> I once had a Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet fall off my wrist because a pin worked itself loose...wound up putting Loctite on all the pins.
> 
> But I love my Strapcodes too--they're truly great bracelets. Got them for my 007 and 009 because they each came with a Seiko Jubilee bracelet. Now that's a TRUE POS bracelet!


I agree about the quality of the bracelet. But finding an experienced jeweler who knows what the hell they are doing sizing these can be tricky. I would be sure they sell Seiko's and be double sure to ask if they have done pin/collar systems before. Better yet, put it on a NATO until you can learn to do it yourself with confidence.

Many defend the pin/collar system as the best most secure system ever devised to secure bracelet links. Many better systems exist that are far more user-friendly and far less of a PIA. Seiko could update themselves and implement these with very little cost.


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

Finally a new strap


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Is there a SEIKO video on how to resize the PADI bracelet where it shows how to properly remove & install the pin and collar. If not, we should collectively request SEIKO to add the video to their website.
What do you guys think??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

armandob said:


> Is there a SEIKO video on how to resize the PADI bracelet where it shows how to properly remove & install the pin and collar. If not, we should collectively request SEIKO to add the video to their website.
> What do you guys think??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are very easy to do. Have done many so far. Just Google sizing pin and collar bracelet. It's the exact same process as with the monster bracelet.


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

I recently did it on my new PADI but you keep hearing the stories of how the collar was dropped and lost, so?
Thanks for your response.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

armandob said:


> Is there a SEIKO video on how to resize the PADI bracelet where it shows how to properly remove & install the pin and collar. If not, we should collectively request SEIKO to add the video to their website.
> What do you guys think??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












http://www.esslinger.com/seiko-multiple-watch-band-sizing-tool-s-926/

This might be useful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Rubber strap from ToxicNATOS

i have a 6.7 wrist and most rubber straps are too long so this was a nice relief.


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

Can't wait to get the PADI Turtle and I'm gonna be all over that PADI Sumo! 

Is the Sumo a definite?


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

Padi on the beach


----------



## Legge (Nov 30, 2011)

I hate this thread  I've resisted pulling the trigger for 6 months but couldn't do it anymore. Soon there's a PADI under my Christmas tree. Ordered it from an AD for 390 euros. I guess, it's a decent price.


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

Legge said:


> I hate this thread  I've resisted pulling the trigger for 6 months but couldn't do it anymore. Soon there's a PADI under my Christmas tree. Ordered it from an AD for 390 euros. I guess, it's a decent price.


It's like $415. Is that a normal price for PADI in Europe?


----------



## Legge (Nov 30, 2011)

I think that Seiko's RSP is 489 euros (at least in Finland). The AD had it discounted at 459 euros, but I haggled further -15 % 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

harry-g said:


> It's like $415. Is that a normal price for PADI in Europe?


Amazon uk had it at £241 for some weeks, which was a pretty decent price I thought. Approx $306, or €288


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

New strap alert


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 10144058
> 
> 
> Bracelt it came on was a pain in the ass to size and after sizing it it was a pos. I read about the pins coming out after wearing so I shook and rattled the bracelet to see if it did. A pin came out and I said I rather buy the strapcode oyster than risk it on this POS and risk my watch hitting concrete. So until I get the oyster it will be hanging out on these natos.


It's been covered and said, but it's not a POS. I do agree that Seiko's pin-and-collar system is not the easiest to work with - specifically the Turtle's. The easiest ones to work with are the ones with the collar in the center link - SARBs (I think?) and Solar Chronograph Divers. The Monster bracelet is a little trickier since the collar goes in an outside link - but the collar is flush with the surface of the link when it's fully seated. But the Turtle's adds a level of complexity due to the pin and collar being recessed below the surface of the link when fully seated. With a Monster bracelet, you can just hold the side of the link with the collar against something flat and push the pin from the other side and get it fully seated. But with the Turtle, you need to press against the outer edge (diameter) of the collar since it seats below the surface of the link. That means that you need something that is the exact size of the outer diameter of the collar - it needs to be small enough to fit in the hole in the link, but needs to be large enough to not go in the collar. I ended up holding a resizing tool tip diagonally in the link hole while pressing on the collar.

I'm sure that seems confusing and a lot of work, but once you get a hang of it, it's like riding a bike - you never forget and goes smoothly from there on out.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

^ This.

I bought a cheap resizing pin and hammer set on Amazon a couple of years ago and one of them fits exactly the size of a turtle link hole. So I use that one to push in the collar side, and a thinner one to push in the pin side simultaneously.

Some people use the back of one of the pins they just removed to push in collar side. Not too bad once you get used to it.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Squeezealexio said:


> New strap alert


I like that vintage look. Please share details!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Pin and collar keeps costs down for everyone and is simple to use with even the tiniest amount of patience and mechanical aptitude.

Think if you sold millions of (mainly cheap) watches and you supplied them all with screws. The cost adder to mill the threaded holes in the links, mill the screws, replace stripped screws, ship replacement parts, etc. would be mind boggling. We'd all pay for that. But Seiko would pay the most and the real cost to us would be innovation.

If you really think about the big picture, the pin and collar is a brilliant solution. It's simple to make and basically impossible to tear up.


----------



## Legge (Nov 30, 2011)

artblakey said:


> Amazon uk had it at £241 for some weeks, which was a pretty decent price I thought. Approx $306, or €288


I noticed that one too. It was out of stock all the time and then disappeared 

Is the pin and collar system here somehow different? I resized my BFK using only a paperclip after my local watch store had f*cked it up  Didn't have any problems.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Robotaz said:


> Pin and collar keeps costs down for everyone and is simple to use with even the tiniest amount of patience and mechanical aptitude.
> 
> Think if you sold millions of (mainly cheap) watches and you supplied them all with screws. The cost adder to mill the threaded holes in the links, mill the screws, replace stripped screws, ship replacement parts, etc. would be mind boggling. We'd all pay for that. But Seiko would pay the most and the real cost to us would be innovation.
> 
> If you really think about the big picture, the pin and collar is a brilliant solution. It's simple to make and basically impossible to tear up.


Tiniest amount of patience and mechanical aptitude? I really don't like dismissing the growing numbers of new buyers who have struggled with this "system" (or have taken it to a jeweler to have done only to find pins slipping out or bracelet slipping off) as deficient. I prefer to blame what is obviously a sub-optimal obtuse method that hasn't been updated in decades out of pure laziness. I can size pin/collar systems like lightning, but that is irrelevant to the number of new buyers who are - justifiably - thrown off or confused by it and left with a new watch that they can't size or wear.

I just bought a sub-$300 diver with a bracelet that uses screws on only one side of the links. It is an excellent system that I would put up against any pin/collar system torture test. Once sized, there is zero doubt if the user got it right or not - unlike the pin/collar. The brand probably only produced around 500 pieces in total. They could afford to put in a sapphire crystal, individually ISO 6425 test every single piece, put in a Seiko handwind/hack automatic, and use an optimal one-sided screwed link bracelet - and still make a profit. With the numbers that Seiko churns out, upgrading their bracelets would literally cost a fraction of a penny on the dollar. This absurdly minor investment would pay big dividends with many more happy buyers who sized their own bracelet with zero frustration who go on to buy more Seiko's. Seiko then could still produce and sell separately their pin/collar units for all the old crusty loyalists who persist in trotting out the amazing breakthrough in horological history that the pin/collar system is to them.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

GunWale said:


> Tiniest amount of patience and mechanical aptitude? I really don't like dismissing the growing numbers of new buyers who have struggled with this "system" (or have taken it to a jeweler to have done only to find pins slipping out or bracelet slipping off) as deficient. I prefer to blame what is obviously a sub-optimal obtuse method that hasn't been updated in decades out of pure laziness. I can size pin/collar systems like lightning, but that is irrelevant to the number of new buyers who are - justifiably - thrown off or confused by it and left with a new watch that they can't size or wear.
> 
> I just bought a sub-$300 diver with a bracelet that uses screws on only one side of the links. It is an excellent system that I would put up against any pin/collar system torture test. Once sized, there is zero doubt if the user got it right or not - unlike the pin/collar. The brand probably only produced around 500 pieces in total. They could afford to put in a sapphire crystal, individually ISO 6425 test every single piece, put in a Seiko handwind/hack automatic, and use an optimal one-sided screwed link bracelet - and still make a profit. With the numbers that Seiko churns out, upgrading their bracelets would literally cost a fraction of a penny on the dollar. This absurdly minor investment would pay big dividends with many more happy buyers who sized their own bracelet with zero frustration who go on to buy more Seiko's. Seiko then could still produce and sell separately their pin/collar units for all the old crusty loyalists who persist in trotting out the amazing breakthrough in horological history that the pin/collar system is to them.




















*screws don't like salt water
*pin/collar for example, used the Omega - here money doesn't matter
Grand Seiko elegant have screws!
Grand Seiko Diver have pin/collar

such a philosophy Seiko!!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Pin and collar keeps costs down for everyone and is simple to use with even the tiniest amount of patience and mechanical aptitude.
> 
> Think if you sold millions of (mainly cheap) watches and you supplied them all with screws. The cost adder to mill the threaded holes in the links, mill the screws, replace stripped screws, ship replacement parts, etc. would be mind boggling. We'd all pay for that. But Seiko would pay the most and the real cost to us would be innovation.
> 
> If you really think about the big picture, the pin and collar is a brilliant solution. It's simple to make and basically impossible to tear up.


This exactly!! If Seiko did use screws, I'm betting we'd be reading of broken off, or stripped screws due to too much loctite.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

burns78;36490130
[B said:


> screws don't like salt water
> [/B]pin/collar for example, used the Omega - here money doesn't matter
> Grand Seiko elegant have screws!
> Grand Seiko Diver have pin/collar
> ...


Yes. But would pins/collars fare any better in the same conditions? Could the collars actually fare much worse and corrode even faster given how thin they are?


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Eh. In the end, Seiko bracelet manufacturing isn't a democracy and we have to live with those jumpy little collars like it or not. You either learn to work with it, or you don't. There are many alternative straps and bracelets out there for those who aren't feeling ambitious.

Do other watch manufacturers use this system? I find it interesting that there are jewelers out there who see watches day in day out and still can't size one of these things properly.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

GunWale said:


> Yes. But would pins/collars fare any better in the same conditions? Could the collars actually fare much worse and corrode even faster given how thin they are?


Pin/collars even corroded hang up forever. In a small screw you break off and destroy the screw head but will always be connected to the sleeve...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

romseyman said:


>


Is the strap from watchgecko?


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

PADI on a rubber strap with decompression limits table.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

horolicious said:


> PADI on a rubber strap with decompression limits table.


I would like to have a better picture of that... thanks.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> I would like to have a better picture of that... thanks.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

horolicious said:


>


Very nice of course- thank you - but as I was contemplating getting one from my Padi Turtle.... Can you make a Turtle shot? Does it fit under the cuff like that?


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> Very nice of course- thank you - but as I was contemplating getting one from my Padi Turtle.... Can you make a Turtle shot? Does it fit under the cuff like that?


The original rubber band was made for citizen diver. It will not fit Seiko. I cut the edges off to streamline the rubber band. I will take few pics close up when I can.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

GunWale said:


> Tiniest amount of patience and mechanical aptitude? I really don't like dismissing the growing numbers of new buyers who have struggled with this "system" (or have taken it to a jeweler to have done only to find pins slipping out or bracelet slipping off) as deficient. I prefer to blame what is obviously a sub-optimal obtuse method that hasn't been updated in decades out of pure laziness. I can size pin/collar systems like lightning, but that is irrelevant to the number of new buyers who are - justifiably - thrown off or confused by it and left with a new watch that they can't size or wear.
> 
> I just bought a sub-$300 diver with a bracelet that uses screws on only one side of the links. It is an excellent system that I would put up against any pin/collar system torture test. Once sized, there is zero doubt if the user got it right or not - unlike the pin/collar. The brand probably only produced around 500 pieces in total. They could afford to put in a sapphire crystal, individually ISO 6425 test every single piece, put in a Seiko handwind/hack automatic, and use an optimal one-sided screwed link bracelet - and still make a profit. With the numbers that Seiko churns out, upgrading their bracelets would literally cost a fraction of a penny on the dollar. This absurdly minor investment would pay big dividends with many more happy buyers who sized their own bracelet with zero frustration who go on to buy more Seiko's. Seiko then could still produce and sell separately their pin/collar units for all the old crusty loyalists who persist in trotting out the amazing breakthrough in horological history that the pin/collar system is to them.


100% common sense and spot on reply.
This system is so bad that Seiko ran out of collars and pins for over a month because of the thousands of people requesting new ones.
The official Seiko repair man in the seiko boutique told me that he's had dozens come in that had been to watch makers and jewellers come in to be repaired including mine.
Mine came apart 5 times after taking it to a high end watch store for repairs and a jeweller, then i did it myself, watched internet demonstrations, used the right tools, made sure it was seated all the way in, still fell apart.
The guy put new pins in mine and told me they have even been sent out not seated properly.
Not to mention they are so tiny which makes them impractical for anybody with poor eyes, its a completely ridiculous system on every level apart from cost, and if it was so easy why are professional watch repair men are struggling let alone people on this forum.
Ive got to have a good giggle at anybody defending this collar and pin system, and they are so thin it just lets your bracelet have tonnes of free play and gives it a tinny sound.
The only reason this system is used is because its cost effective.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Is the strap from watchgecko?


No, it's Seiko's original.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> I would like to have a better picture of that... thanks.













Btruijens said:


> I would like to have a better picture of that... thanks.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Cobia said:


> 100% common sense and spot on reply.
> This system is so bad that Seiko ran out of collars and pins for over a month because of the thousands of people requesting new ones.
> The official Seiko repair man in the seiko boutique told me that he's had dozens come in that had been to watch makers and jewellers come in to be repaired including mine.
> Mine came apart 5 times after taking it to a high end watch store for repairs and a jeweller, then i did it myself, watched internet demonstrations, used the right tools, made sure it was seated all the way in, still fell apart.
> ...


Lol. Now I feel like a boss! Never any problems resizing them myself just using any old pin pusher and pocket knife (for hammering with the side). I'll do it for y'all in the bus or on a bike even. Just do it.


----------



## Castello Dunhill (Aug 22, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Double dome crystal mod
> View attachment 9753210
> View attachment 9753226
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

Im going to order a double dome for my PADI, but cant decide between blue AR or no AR. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## kevisan (Nov 2, 2016)

Do you guys replace the gasket when you replace your watch with a double dome crystal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Cobia said:


> 100% common sense and spot on reply.
> This system is so bad that Seiko ran out of collars and pins for over a month because of the thousands of people requesting new ones.
> The official Seiko repair man in the seiko boutique told me that he's had dozens come in that had been to watch makers and jewellers come in to be repaired including mine.
> Mine came apart 5 times after taking it to a high end watch store for repairs and a jeweller, then i did it myself, watched internet demonstrations, used the right tools, made sure it was seated all the way in, still fell apart.
> ...


I have resize Seiko bracelets myself a few times including Monster and Padi and never fill like its any trouble. And I havent experience that braclet come apart. I dont have any special tool. In fact I use thin sewing needle but I chop a tip and ear side to make it works.

The only explanation I can see here that during resizing proses, people using thick pushing pin and colar expand and don't sit tight on the pin after you use it again.

BTW I like Padi bracelet. Its overall good quality, but I did replace clasp because diving extension big in my wrist skin.



















Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 10242642


That looks AWESOME!

Give me the deets; what strap is that???


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

kevisan said:


> Do you guys replace the gasket when you replace your watch with a double dome crystal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I changed to double dome, my AD did a water pressure test. But the warranty is voided and he did said that gaskets may not work as expected.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

My new PADI (and second turtle)...










When I opened the box for the first time I almost gasped - photos do not capture how vibrant this watch looks in the metal.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

May I join the club?


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

My two turtles our getting some work done and planning on adding the SRP775. So wearing this today.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

While my two other "turtles" are getting work done and I won't get them back for a while I had to buy a third to keep me company.

The gold is actually really nice touch to start the holidays.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Legge (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like my Christmas present PADI is going back to the dealer. The letter T in AUTOMATIC has some quality issues. Also, the hands are not perfectly aligned with each other. Not to mention slightly misaligned chapter ring 

It's such a nice looking time piece. I'll probably try my luck and order another one...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Btruijens:
Got my eye on a Turtle on the "Bay". Priced in the f71 category too.
It aughta be in the air to me in Feb 2017. Least that's the plan!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

picklepossy said:


> While my two other "turtles" are getting work done and I won't get them back for a while I had to buy a third to keep me company.
> 
> The gold is actually really nice touch to start the holidays.


Where did you get that nato from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

I saw this earlier on Facebook. (Sigh) Well, there goes the "special" in special edition.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legge (Nov 30, 2011)

Legge said:


> Looks like my Christmas present PADI is going back to the dealer. The letter T in AUTOMATIC has some quality issues. Also, the hands are not perfectly aligned with each other. Not to mention slightly misaligned chapter ring
> 
> It's such a nice looking time piece. I'll probably try my luck and order another one...


This second one is perfect  Glad, I didn't give up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I said 'Goodbye' to my P.A.D.I. .....sticking with the 'original' Turtle the 6306-7001...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Here you go...

https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-pu-rubber-ndl-replacement-watch-strap.php



Btruijens said:


> I would like to have a better picture of that... thanks.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Rose Bowl pre-viewing today


----------



## Giusepepe (May 18, 2016)

picklepossy said:


>


Hi Picklepossy. Nice bracelet ! I also have the same watch n would like to know where u bought ur bracelet? And for how much?? Thanks in advance. Giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Bracelet is from Uncle Seiko and the adjustable clasp is from StrapCode but it was then engraved by a gentlemen from the U.K. who's work is unbelievable.


----------



## Giusepepe (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for your quick reply Picklepossy, I will look into UncleSeiko. Awesome combo you got there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Do you think I should keep the padi original or add sapphire and stargate crown (with red ring)? just minimal changes


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Do you think I should keep the padi original or add sapphire and stargate crown (with red ring)? just minimal changes


Any technique to the stargate crown, R34? Is it as simple as a remove old and insert new crown and stem?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Do you think I should keep the padi original or add sapphire and stargate crown (with red ring)? just minimal changes


I love the Stargate crown and it would match nicely the red on the bezel. So yes, I would do it as long as I can put back the original Padi crown, just in case.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi guys, what do you think about swapping the PADI insert with the srp773 one (all blue insert)? I have a spare complete bezel+insert from a srp773 and I'm thinking about this PADI light mod


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

piumach said:


> Hi guys, what do you think about swapping the PADI insert with the srp773 one (all blue insert)? I have a spare complete bezel+insert from a srp773 and I'm thinking about this PADI light mod


This should be a quick, 30 second mod. Try it out and show us some pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Acurry said:


> This should be a quick, 30 second mod. Try it out and show us some pics!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it's definitely not. New turtles' bezel are very tight and the risk to damage the case is very high. Try to understand if it could be nice before proceeding...


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

piumach said:


> No, it's definitely not. New turtles' bezel are very tight and the risk to damage the case is very high. Try to understand if it could be nice before proceeding...


Photoshop?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

piumach said:


> Hi guys, what do you think about swapping the PADI insert with the srp773 one (all blue insert)? I have a spare complete bezel+insert from a srp773 and I'm thinking about this PADI light mod





ebenke said:


> Photoshop?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'll do one better "Google Image Search"










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## madtazr (Jun 9, 2015)

my birthday is next month, but the turtle is just arrived.
slow monday here, so i resize the brecelet immediatly. could'nt resist.
my biggest watch, but very comfortable.
quick shot, before back to the box.









now, i need that blue borealis strap.


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'll do one better "Google Image Search"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a coincidence. I found that very image last night and thought it looked fantastic. I couldn't find any other examples, though, so I mocked up my own:








Definitely doing that first thing when I get my PADI!

Original PADI by forum user TelagaWarna


----------



## kevisan (Nov 2, 2016)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Wow, what a coincidence. I found that very image last night and thought it looked fantastic. I couldn't find any other examples, though, so I mocked up my own:
> View attachment 10610138
> 
> 
> ...


Do you guys know what would be the best adhesive to use to swap out the bezel insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

people wanting to Pepsi the 773! people wanting to de-Pepsi the PADI! mass hysteria!! =)


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

"Your old road is rapidly aging
Please get out of the new one if you can't lend your hand
Cause the times they are a-changing"

- Bob Dylan


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks guys for the images! I did not notice them...
In the meanwhile I took a few pic of my Padi with the blue bezel insert leaning over the stock one, what do you think guys?

























Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

piumach said:


> Thanks guys for the images! I did not notice them...
> In the meanwhile I took a few pic of my Padi with the blue bezel insert leaning over the stock one, what do you think guys?


I like it.


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

I too have been considering the bezel swap to an all-blue. May I ask where you got your blue bezel? Aftermarket or is there a naked blue turtle out there somewhere?

In the meantime, this is today's look:


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

grando said:


> I too have been considering the bezel swap to an all-blue. May I ask where you got your blue bezel? Aftermarket or is there a naked blue turtle out there somewhere?


Yobokies (Harold Ng)sells them. You can email him at [email protected]

Here's a picture: SRP Turtle Big Pip Bezel Inserts Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Yobokies (Harold Ng)sells them. You can email him at [email protected]
> 
> Here's a picture: SRP Turtle Big Pip Bezel Inserts Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


Oh perfect. i hadn't checked harold's stock for a while. cool that he's got turtle parts already.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

grando said:


> I too have been considering the bezel swap to an all-blue. May I ask where you got your blue bezel? Aftermarket or is there a naked blue turtle out there somewhere?
> 
> In the meantime, this is today's look:


Hi! My blue bezel comes from a blue Turtle, that's know waiting for serious modding ;-)

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Do you think I should keep the padi original or add sapphire and stargate crown (with red ring)? just minimal changes


Do it


----------



## kevisan (Nov 2, 2016)

what kind of adhesive do you guys recommend to attach the new bezel insert?


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

yonsson said:


> I have hardly taken this of since I got it last Thursday. Great on both bracelet and rubber. I find the bracelet a lot better than the sumo bracelet. Thicker and therefore less
> flimsy.


Hi there where did u get this rubber strap??

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

kevisan said:


> what kind of adhesive do you guys recommend to attach the new bezel insert?


if whatever you buy doesn't come with an adhesive ring, i've had perfectly fine luck slicing up some thin cuts of double-sided tape and circling the bezel ring. Or, similarly, if you do have an adhesive ring for an SKX, you could chop that up and use it.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Waiting for the Pepsi GMT bezel by Yobokies. Common make it happen....

More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Switch to the navy ToxicNATO










Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

What do y'all think about Dr. Seikostain's "Marine Blue" bezel insert on a PADI? Too bright or a good match?


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's mine with the srp773 complete bezel









Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

padi


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

^^^ Wow, everything matches: watch, shirt, pants and shoes. Well done!


----------



## Octarine (Jun 12, 2015)

Just picked up an SRPA21 from a local WIS guy here in Chicago. Gave it a full 40 turn wind up and wore it around the house today and out to a movie. 
Here's what happens every few hours:






The seller is super awesome and is taking it back but I am really bummed as I adore the watch. Anyone had this happen to them before?


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

Octarine said:


> Just picked up an SRPA21 from a local WIS guy here in Chicago. Gave it a full 40 turn wind up and wore it around the house today and out to a movie.
> Here's what happens every few hours:
> 
> 
> ...


that's sad. hope u got a replacement.


----------



## charlaph (May 22, 2016)

I've just ordered a PADI Turtle after telling myself for weeks that I don't like it, it's too big, the bezel is too tall, I already have a Seiko diver, etc...but then I saw a good price and didn't even hesitate, should be here on wednesday. I've been looking at turtles off and on for months and I'd have bought one already if skywatches shipped to the UK, but there have been some really good price reductions recently so I figure it's now or never. I'll be interested to try it on and see if it's nicer in the flesh than in photos.


----------



## charlaph (May 22, 2016)

Octarine said:


> Just picked up an SRPA21 from a local WIS guy here in Chicago. Gave it a full 40 turn wind up and wore it around the house today and out to a movie.
> Here's what happens every few hours:
> 
> Anyone had this happen to them before?


Is the second hand clearing the hour hand? The only reason I ask is that in the video it stuck as it passed over the hour hand so the most obvious thought is that they're fouling. Not that it's acceptable but it might turn out to be an easy fix and if you're cheeky enough to ask you might get more of a bargain if you offer to buy it back once it's running properly again.


----------



## mgc (Jun 22, 2007)

They are beautiful watches. I bought the Pepsi bezel model when the turtle first came out. I don't know if the padi is different enough for me to justify the price


----------



## Octarine (Jun 12, 2015)

Seller is going to have it fixed by Seiko and I'll buy it when it comes back. The watch just felt perfect on my wrist.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Wore my green today and my PADI yesterday...


----------



## charlaph (May 22, 2016)

Well my Padi Turtle arrived today and I'm really pleased with it. Seems like I got a good example, hands line up correctly on all hours, chapter ring misalignment is miniscule enough that it's a non-issue for me, no printing errors, aside from a rough feeling crown there's nothing to complain about. I've set it to the uhrzeit online atomic clock so now I'll monitor the accuracy. Despite ordering via Amazon UK it appears to be a US domestic market model, face has the JAPAN text, none of the model references on hangtag or box had any kind of K or J suffix, the price on the box is in dollars and it came in the plain white box.

In the flesh it's a lot finer than I was expecting. I was half ready to not like it as I thought it might be a slab of a watch, in pictures the bezel appears huge, and the measurements are obviously on the large size, however there's a lot of fine detail on the top of the watch that doesn't come across in photos so well. The chapter ring marks, the bezel markings and the light reflections all play together to help soften the heft and add to the classy vibe. The pepsi bezel is certainly one of the better ones I've seen but I still think this colour scheme is a touch brash so I'll probably buy a new bezel insert to tone it down, but other than that I'm really happy.

The bracelet is even good for stock, but the clasp is poor - thin, rattly, not really in keeping with the quality of the rest of the watch. I thought I might end up getting a strapcode bracelet replacement but I might just spend the money on a marinemaster clasp instead.

Apologies if the photo is huge, I'm doing this on mobile and don't have the tools to resize it. If it's displaying strngely let me know and I'll pull it until I can spend more time on it.









oh, and no issues sizing the bracelet, with noting but a paperclip and a leatherman.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

charlaph said:


> oh, and no issues sizing the bracelet, with noting but a paperclip and a leatherman.


Did you remember to put the collars back on?


----------



## charlaph (May 22, 2016)

Yep, didn't lose any either which isn't like me, so far the one I reinserted hasn't budged (this thread has made me paranoid so I've checked a few times) and it hasn't fallen apart so I'm feeling pretty chuffed with myself.

Already ordered a sapphire for it.....and so it begins!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

If anyone has a Costco nearby you might be interested in this. They have a special edition 779 with the bracelet for $249.99










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

I absolutely love the blue dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LordPhero (Jan 30, 2017)

Mine with UncleSeiko Waffle Strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

I just put it on this soft navy nubuck strap that I made myself. It's not perfect and it took a while to make it. Maybe that's why I am super happy with the result, hahaha


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Fun shot of the PADI.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Joining the club!

This is a general Turtle observation really: Its not as huge as I'd expect on my 6.75" wrist. Really quite appropriate actually.

QC is alright on mine, bezel is ever so slightly off, but I can nudge it into position and it stays in place all day.

Dial is amazing - I hate the pin and collar system, and the bracelet itself is pretty "meh" but not worth crying about.

Overall this is a great watch at a fair price. Happy with it so far!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BOOM!!! Just ordered a PADI, can one of you guys please tell me, if ive bought it from an Authorised dealer in NY US, will it be a j model and what will be the date language besides english if its made for the USA market?
Neither j or k was listed in the ebay ad, it doesnt worry me at all, just interested.
Thanks


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Cobia said:


> BOOM!!! Just ordered a PADI, can one of you guys please tell me, if ive bought it from an Authorised dealer in NY US, will it be a j model and what will be the date language besides english if its made for the USA market?
> Neither j or k was listed in the ebay ad, it doesnt worry me at all, just interested.
> Thanks


99% chance it's a K version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Acurry said:


> 99% chance it's a K version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Thanks.


I'm not 100% sure about the PADI edition but for the regular SRP77X turtles there is no j or k version in the US. The US versions are simply labeled SRP779 with Movm't Japan on the dial (as opposed to made in Japan or Malaysia). The day will be in English and Spanish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

funnyperson1 said:


> I'm not 100% sure about the PADI edition but for the regular SRP77X turtles there is no j or k version in the US. The US versions are simply labeled SRP779 with Movm't Japan on the dial (as opposed to made in Japan or Malaysia). The day will be in English and Spanish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My US purchased PADI is SRPA21K1 with no Japan Movm't on it, FWIW. My date is English and Spanish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you very much gents, appreciate it.
I love the anticipation of a watch coming, reading and watching youtube reviews, getting excited, its half the fun.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Lads is it true that the padi comes with an extra rubber strap? thanks









EDIT, my mistake, this was just an ad from a store and old straps.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

For $25 you simply can't beat this Borealis strap....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alxbly (Oct 25, 2016)

Took a snap of my PADI turtle on this Hirsch Luca strap last weekend, really like this combo:


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BOOM! Got my PADI, absolutely perfect model, everything aligns perfectly, love the watch.
Only thing i recon they got wrong is the red on the chapter ring, would have been better without it.
Dial is vibrant peacock blue, love it.


----------



## username604 (Mar 23, 2017)

Rosenbloom said:


> Well, sadly in Hong Kong the PADI Turtle is selling for HK$3480-3680 (US$447-471), a "normal" Turtle SRP777 only for HK$1850 (US$237), and a Sumo for HK$2800 (US$359).
> 
> Although the dial of the PADI is a beauty, given it is not a limited edition I cannot see it will appreciate in value in Hong Kong local market. I think no one in Hong Kong would spend, say, HK$4000 for a secondhand 4R36 Turtle.
> When I calmed down, I just started wondering whether money would be better spent on Sumo or even MM300.
> ...


I know that I am dredging up an old post but just wanted to ask a question.

Why wouldn't someone in Hong Kong just buy online from the USA and ship it over to Hong Kong? There is no duty tax to import.

I bought a $2500 USD ring in the USA, shipped it via FedEx to Hong Kong, and then had it held at the FedEx depot at the airport. Then I picked it up while transiting through to Bangkok.

I paid zero tax...


----------



## BJK_GMT (Apr 12, 2015)

I've never owned a Seiko but have often considered picking up a SKX007 but after looking through this thread I can see a PADI joining the watch stable pretty soon!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Picked mine up last summer (and this month added the Prospex LE Turtle, but I think I prefer the PADI).


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

slow_mo said:


>


where did you get this strap? and which models?


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

booest said:


> where did you get this strap? and which models?


Kain Heritage shark skin.


----------



## Lopina (Jan 5, 2016)

helvetica said:


> a little purple AR from [email protected]


Do you know which exact crystal this is? How domed is it? It looks like CT072 to me, but I want to be sure. THanks


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Modded - Stargate hand set


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

I bought a PADI turtle on Wednesday from Creation Watches. I'm in South Africa and it landed here this morning. Waiting on DHL to get it delivered to my door. Frothing at the mouth in anticipation.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

twincity said:


> View attachment 11643138
> 
> 
> Modded - Stargate hand set


If I had a Stargate to donate its parts, I would have gone for its crown not its hands. (The crown I'm referring to is the one with a red stripe in it, of course.)


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Just got her this morning - wow I'm so smitten.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rameezhanslo said:


> Just got her this morning - wow I'm so smitten.
> 
> View attachment 12391539
> 
> ...


Nice one mate! looks great on you and it looks like a good one too, aligned perfectly, congrats


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Got mine last week, love this watch.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

rameezhanslo said:


> Just got her this morning - wow I'm so smitten.
> 
> View attachment 12391539
> 
> ...


Made in Japan dial is the the way to go! 
Great photo, by the way.


----------



## kurtj29 (Nov 12, 2014)

So disappointed. After reading this thread I picked up a new PADI via the big internet seller named after a river. I just got it today and it was perfect - chapter ring lined up, bezel lines up, the hands line up. Then I wound it up. It runs 10 seconds fast per MINUTE!!! And then it randomly stops. Is this a problem that will work itself out over a couple of days or should I just send it back?


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

twincity said:


> View attachment 11643138
> 
> 
> Modded - Stargate hand set


Pretty cool mod!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

kurtj29 said:


> So disappointed. After reading this thread I picked up a new PADI via the big internet seller named after a river. I just got it today and it was perfect - chapter ring lined up, bezel lines up, the hands line up. Then I wound it up. It runs 10 seconds fast per MINUTE!!! And then it randomly stops. Is this a problem that will work itself out over a couple of days or should I just send it back?


Send it back mate, thats not sounding good, how many times are you winding it?


----------



## kurtj29 (Nov 12, 2014)

Sending it back... Thanks.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

kurtj29 said:


> So disappointed. After reading this thread I picked up a new PADI via the big internet seller named after a river. I just got it today and it was perfect - chapter ring lined up, bezel lines up, the hands line up. Then I wound it up. It runs 10 seconds fast per MINUTE!!! And then it randomly stops. Is this a problem that will work itself out over a couple of days or should I just send it back?


It sounds like it became magnetized during shipping - I would have a local watchmaker degauss the watch and it may start to run at a more normal pace. If the balance spring becomes magnetized or coiled upon itself from being dropped (or a strong shock) it shortens the spring and reduces the amplitude and speeds up the watch.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

I usually leave my watches on bracelets, but I had this strap laying around so I threw the PADI on it, I must say I am a fan.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

PADI Turtle love today!


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey guys,

What is the accuracy of your Turtle?

Received mine Padi turtle last week Monday. Brand new. It's gaining abt 7 seconds a a day. 

Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

kurtj29 said:


> So disappointed. After reading this thread I picked up a new PADI via the big internet seller named after a river. I just got it today and it was perfect - chapter ring lined up, bezel lines up, the hands line up. Then I wound it up. It runs 10 seconds fast per MINUTE!!! And then it randomly stops. Is this a problem that will work itself out over a couple of days or should I just send it back?





DocJekl said:


> It sounds like it became magnetized during shipping - I would have a local watchmaker degauss the watch and it may start to run at a more normal pace. If the balance spring becomes magnetized or coiled upon itself from being dropped (or a strong shock) it shortens the spring and reduces the amplitude and speeds up the watch.


Update? Did you check to see if the watch became magnetized, etc?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Picked up the blue SRPA83 strap today. It's very thick at the spring bar & very tight at the case. In fact I had to re profile it w/ 100 grit sand paper to make it pivot freely in the lugs. Overall I'm a happy camper with the outcome 










Shannon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerosenezen (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello everyone, just joined the forum. Here is my padi on a Hirsch Tuscan strap if anyone is interested. I quite like it on leather I think it has a Steve McQueen kind of look!


----------



## Kerosenezen (Aug 12, 2017)

Mine drops six seconds per day. Every day. So it's quite consistent, but if I shake it vigorously for a minute or so it speeds up again so in reality I've not altered the time in about five weeks!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Kerosenezen said:


> Hello everyone, just joined the forum. Here is my padi on a Hirsch Tuscan strap if anyone is interested. I quite like it on leather I think it has a Steve McQueen kind of look!


Welcome aboard mate, great watch and nice fit on you.


----------



## Kerosenezen (Aug 12, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Welcome aboard mate, great watch and nice fit on you.


Cheers mate! I only found out it was used in apocalypse now about two weeks ago and I've been telling everyone since lol.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Kerosenezen said:


> Cheers mate! I only found out it was used in apocalypse now about two weeks ago and I've been telling everyone since lol.


Its very close but thats the 6105 in Apocalypse now, you can pick a used model up for about 1-1.2k.
As you can see in the picture here the crown guard area is quite different and theres a few other subtile differences to the turtle..
Everybody is keen for a re-issue of it thats for sure.


----------



## Kerosenezen (Aug 12, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Its very close but thats the 6105 in Apocalypse now, you can pick a used model up for about 1-1.2k.
> As you can see in the picture here the crown guard area is quite different and theres a few other subtile differences to the turtle..
> Everybody is keen for a re-issue of it thats for sure.
> 
> View attachment 12421193


Ah I see the differences now, they're similar but quite different aren't they? I suppose at a cursory glance they're the same. It's a little like the bulova moon watch reissue. Similar, but different. That bulova is on my list too lol. I'm going through a 70's phase!
the turtle is just so unusual I love it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Kerosenezen said:


> Ah I see the differences now, they're similar but quite different aren't they? I suppose at a cursory glance they're the same. It's a little like the bulova moon watch reissue. Similar, but different. That bulova is on my list too lol. I'm going through a 70's phase!
> the turtle is just so unusual I love it.


They look very similar, just means youll have another one to buy when the reissue comes out when ever that might be


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

^^^ Love seeing Made In Japan on a PADI dial. Well done.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

countingseconds said:


> ^^^ Love seeing Made In Japan on a PADI dial. Well done.


That was more by luck than anything else. Only saw that after it bought the watch from Creation Watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Put my Padi on a brown Hersch leather. Not entirely sold by the combo but will give it a try








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Kerosenezen said:


> Ah I see the differences now, they're similar but quite different aren't they? I suppose at a cursory glance they're the same. It's a little like the bulova moon watch reissue. Similar, but different. That bulova is on my list too lol. I'm going through a 70's phase!
> the turtle is just so unusual I love it.


Yes the current Turtle is the reissue of the 6306/9 Turtle, the model that replace the 6105, aka the asymmetrical turtle.

In China an amateur made a reissue of the 6105 with the same engine of the current Turtle, I have both and I like them.


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

rameezhanslo said:


> Put my Padi on a brown Hersch leather. Not entirely sold by the combo but will give it a try
> View attachment 12439903
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks pretty sharp to me!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

B&R Bands waterproof










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

dsquared24 said:


> B&R Bands waterproof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't heard of these guys. Looks pretty interesting. Waterproof?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Tantler said:


> Haven't heard of these guys. Looks pretty interesting. Waterproof?


Yeah it's sailcloth like without any leather anywhere. Not necessarily nylon so it doesn't soak up water, it basically just runs off the strap. I really really like it. They have a bunch of other constrasting stitch colors i.e. Red orange white on a black strap. Also black on black. Check them out www.bandrbands.com.

Here's today's wrist shot:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sunburst saturdays 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Put mine on a super oyster, love it.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

PADI Turtle is a special piece indeed...


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine modded


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Been wearing mine for
six weeks straight now. Don't desire any other watch on my wrist. So in love with this watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

So this guy showed up on Monday... VERY pleased with the purchase, but i do have to get used to the shoulderless spring bars and drilled lug strap changes. It's a little trickier than the standard non-drilled lugs i'm used to.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

This is dedicated to all PADI fans:









A Seiko shop in Shanghai has a PADI J in an aquarium! I congratulate the clerks for the great idea!


----------



## Karltimes (Sep 12, 2017)

Cheers friends! :-!:-!


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

New marketing strategy!



cuthbert said:


> This is dedicated to all PADI fans:
> 
> View attachment 12511049
> 
> ...


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

cuthbert said:


> This is dedicated to all PADI fans:
> 
> View attachment 12511049
> 
> ...


Nice strap!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

If the seconds hand just wasn't so shiny.. Almost can't see it. (general turtle criticism)


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Got a mesh strap
For it today 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 12513679
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you please provide the colour and type of strap that is. Looks great on the padi.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Could you please provide the colour and type of strap that is. Looks great on the padi.


Hi,

Its actually the 21mm rubber strap from my blue Victrinox Inox.

Cheers


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Ordered mine last night along with the new Samurai to see which one would suit my skinny wrist . Really like the turtle but it looks bigger than the samurai.

How easy to swap the bezel to a different bezel as I seen a nice ceramic bezel somewhere.

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

View attachment 12539493


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

The turtle re-issues never were something that caught my interest since I like my 6309, but this PADI turtle looks really nice. Almost seems like a different watch.


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

Never been a fan of the PADI. Prefer the 779.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BOOM!!!

View attachment 12541277


----------



## Karltimes (Sep 12, 2017)

My keeper since may 2016


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

GT27 said:


> Never been a fan of the PADI. Prefer the 779.


Hahahahaha, too funny. Why are you checking this thread? Are you secretly hoping to change your mind about PADI? It might happen, ha


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Had to pull out this old pair of sneakers to match my new NATO:


----------



## TonyCH (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Karltimes (Sep 12, 2017)

Taking a nap after lunch


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


rameezhanslo said:


> Just got her this morning - wow I'm so smitten.
> 
> View attachment 12391539
> 
> ...


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

And here's another one..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Mine on a $5.00 webbing strap. Love it.


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

New addition arrived this week!









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

My lume pipe is missing.  Has anyone known where I can get the replacement?


----------



## gabereilly (Sep 14, 2015)

Honored to be a member of this club. I am just stunned by this watch. I bought it half expecting to flip it, but it's really something in the metal. That dial! And frankly all elements come together so well, and bring something truly fresh to the Turtle lineup. And something about the PADI dial is just cool - reminds me of a Comex Submariner. Wishful thinking maybe  Looks great on my beige Toxic Nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gentlemen

What do you think as a nice rubber strap for my PADI?

*new blue waffle strap from Uncle Seiko *
https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p57/NEW~_BLUE_WAFFLE_STRAP_For_Your_22mm_PEPSI_DIVER.html

*or

Blue Zulu diver 317
*https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-317-watch-strap.php

*or

Blue Zulu diver 284
*https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> What do you think as a nice rubber strap for my PADI?
> 
> ...


I like the blue waffle a lot, you can get waffles with flat vents like the last ones youve shown here too.

Blue rubber should look nice on the padi.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> What do you think as a nice rubber strap for my PADI?
> 
> ...


Like this, marine master style, pretty cool imo


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Met an old barrister mate of mine today in the city. Hadn’t seen him in months. I was wearing my PADI turtle. He immediately noticed it whilst we had a coffee. Asked me about it and immediately ordered one. That was the impact it had on him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Met an barrister mate today in the city. Hadn't seen him in months. I was wearing my PADI turtle. He immediately noticed it whilst we had a coffee. Asked me about it and immediately ordered one. That was the impact it had on him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive not seen an affordable (sub 1k) thats had so much of an appeal to to such a broad spectrum of people than these turtle rerelease's.

Seems that even many of the guys who are usually into 10k+ luxury watches are buying these and loving em, example of that over on the rolex forums site, theres thread after thread on these in the non rolex sub forum with nothing but praise, ive noticed its the same on basically every forum round the web.

It takes an iconic and quality watch to the praise these have.

Hows the 775 going?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Ive not seen an affordable (sub 1k) thats had so much of an appeal to to such a broad spectrum of people than these turtle rerelease's.
> 
> Seems that even many of the guys who are usually into 10k+ luxury watches are buying these and loving em, example of that over on the rolex forums site, theres thread after thread on these in the non rolex sub forum with nothing but praise, ive noticed its the same on basically every forum round the web.
> 
> ...


I'll do a review next week. She has been named the gilt goddess and she will not be modded in any way. The Seiko Boutique resized the bracelet for me yesterday.


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

I love this thread!


----------



## Hectrrr (Aug 2, 2011)

No clue where mine is but I took this picture a month or so ago, amazing watch and keeps perfect time


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 12681537


Wheres the Lambo badge on the steering wheel?


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Found the perfect strap for my Padi Turtle.

Original Seiko, same material/flexibility as the SRP777 strap, but normal length for my small wrist


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

my padi mods almost done strapcode super jubilee strap installed and domed purple ar crystal from crystaltimes

whats left to be done is change to a marine master clasp and i should be done...for now


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Bozzy said:


> Found the perfect strap for my Padi Turtle.
> 
> Original Seiko, same material/flexibility as the SRP777 strap, but normal length for my small wrist
> 
> View attachment 12706205


That indeed looks perfect. Don't leave us hanging, what watch is that from what's the reference number? And wrist shot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

A little birdie tells me seiko is just about to release a golden turtle, as in gold case, bezel, crown, everything gold.
check the upcoming seiko thread for pictures.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckmcf (Jan 29, 2008)

PADI Incomming!!!!

Hi Gang,
This thread, and the PADI Turtle are both too irritable to resist, and so I have a J model on its way from Singapore to Australia.

I was neither here nor there on the J vs. K issue (if “issue” is the right word) but the dealer I use didn’t have any K’s in stock and the price on the J was more than reasonable, so, trigger pulled.

Anyway, my understanding is that the vast majority of the SRPA21J1’s have the English / Arabic day wheel.

Is that right? Either way, and just out of curiosity, does anyone have a J with one of the other languages?

Cheers,
Noel

PS Having just seen the last few posts, I think a blue Uncle Seiko Waffle strap is also in my future.....


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

duckmcf said:


> PADI Incomming!!!!
> 
> Hi Gang,
> This thread, and the PADI Turtle are both too irritable to resist, and so I have a J model on its way from Singapore to Australia.
> ...


I'm not sure if mine is a J version, I just know that it says Made in Japan on its dial and case back. And the day date wheel is English and Chinese. I got mine from Taiwan.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I wholeheartedly believe the PADI Turtle is one of the greatest models Seiko has ever released and will be a future classic. Despite the dilution of the PADI Seiko partnership, the PADI Turtle is absolute perfection and likely the PADI model that will be the most fondly remembered.


----------



## duckmcf (Jan 29, 2008)

countingseconds said:


> I'm not sure if mine is a J version, I just know that it says Made in Japan on its dial and case back. And the day date wheel is English and Chinese. I got mine from Taiwan.


OK, that's interesting. In the local boutiques here in Australia, across all the Seiko lines I only see K models and a lot of them have English / Chinese Day wheels. I guess that's because we're right on Asia's doorstep as well as having a large Chinese community.

My "Made in Japan" PADI is coming from Singapore, so it'll be interesting to see what Day wheel it's delivered with.

Cheers & thanks,
Noel


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like its made for the watch, looks seriously good, i love it.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Memento Vivere said:


> I wholeheartedly believe the PADI Turtle is one of the greatest models Seiko has ever released and will be a future classic. *Despite the dilution of the PADI Seiko partnership*, the PADI Turtle is absolute perfection and likely the PADI model that will be the most fondly remembered.


What does that mean, dilution of the partnership?


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

duckmcf said:


> OK, that's interesting. In the local boutiques here in Australia, across all the Seiko lines I only see K models and a lot of them have English / Chinese Day wheels. I guess that's because we're right on Asia's doorstep as well as having a large Chinese community.
> 
> My "Made in Japan" PADI is coming from Singapore, so it'll be interesting to see what Day wheel it's delivered with.
> 
> ...


Also, Australia attracts a lot of Chinese tourists who definitely like to shop


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Introducing to you the diver Gucci wished they had


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

DocJekl said:


> What does that mean, dilution of the partnership?


The dilution references how often Seiko is placing the PADI logo on various watches.......diluting the branding by placing it everywhere. Instead of having two or three exclusive models, PADI is becoming a common label on many watches.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

I love the look of these in photos. So I went and tried one on and was surprisingly underwhelmed. I was wearing my SKX009 at the time. I thought it must have been the fluro lighting but it just didn't grab me as I thought it would. I love my srp777. Glad I tried one before buying on line. Anyone else feel similar.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## K3lv (Oct 30, 2017)

randb said:


> I love the look of these in photos. So I went and tried one on and was surprisingly underwhelmed. I was wearing my SKX009 at the time. I thought it must have been the fluro lighting but it just didn't grab me as I thought it would. I love my srp777. Glad I tried one before buying on line. Anyone else feel similar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


In certain lighting the dial for the padi looks like the skx009 dial, but when you take it outside in the sun, its true beauty comes out.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

randb said:


> I love the look of these in photos. So I went and tried one on and was surprisingly underwhelmed. I was wearing my SKX009 at the time. I thought it must have been the fluro lighting but it just didn't grab me as I thought it would. I love my srp777. Glad I tried one before buying on line. Anyone else feel similar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The SKX009 isn't in the same ballpark as the PADI turtle. Like comparing Carol Brady (Florence Henderson) to Farrah Fawcett in her hey day.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Galaga said:


> The SKX009 isn't in the same ballpark as the PADI turtle. Like comparing Carol Brady (Florence Henderson) to Farrah Fawcett in her hey day.


Always had a thing for Carol Brady. Ha 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The SKX009 isn't in the same ballpark as the PADI turtle. Like comparing Carol Brady (Florence Henderson) to Farrah Fawcett in her hey day.


LOLL!! or Alice to Farrah









What about this legend Sam the Butcher









Would have a collection of Seiko pogues for certain.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 12747335
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this photo. Great light. So it happens that I have the exact PADI and strap, too. Excellent choice


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Here's some more. TUrtle at the beach...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Picked one of these up on a whim a few months back and it has quickly become one of my favorites. It just strikes all the right notes for me. I fully intended to do a SOXA by adding a beads of rice bracelet, but surprisingly I really enjoy the stock bracelet.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

countingseconds said:


> Love this photo. Great light. So it happens that I have the exact PADI and strap, too. Excellent choice


I agree. That pic captures so many aspects of the watch.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Bozzy said:


> View attachment 12718499
> 
> 
> View attachment 12718501


Awesome combo. Where did you get this strap? Is it as comfortable as the SRP777 strap?


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

After being worn daily for more than a year, I finally got to take my turtle to its natural habitat:


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Baby padi turtle looking up to mama turtle


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

First Seiko, just picked up today. So far, gigantic fan!


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

MickCollins1916 said:


> First Seiko, just picked up today. So far, gigantic fan!


Great first choice. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's my new beauty. Looks and runs great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

KoolKat said:


> Baby padi turtle looking up to mama turtle
> 
> View attachment 12763933


too bad it doesn't come on the bracelet!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> too bad it doesn't come on the bracelet!


Yea, but I believe u can order an original seiko bracelet for around $45.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Would have been cool if seiko used PADIs diver logo or just the diver in black or white on the dial of one of their watches, like vostok or Doxa do with the little tanks on the dial and divers on the dial.
On the right coloured dial with the right coloured paint it and in the right place (about 8oclock somewhere) it would have looked good i think.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


countingseconds said:


> After being worn daily for more than a year, I finally got to take my turtle to its natural habitat:


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Got my PADI Turtle for Xmas. Have not taken it off yet. Just love the beautiful dial.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

camb66 said:


> Got my PADI Turtle for Xmas. Have not taken it off yet. Just love the beautiful dial.


Congrats mate, this is the ultimate xmas and holiday watch, just got the fun and weekend vibe going, dials amazing.


----------



## seikholic094 (Aug 13, 2017)

nice PADI! these a looking nice! can't wait to see the baby turtle!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

seikholic094 said:


> nice PADI! these a looking nice! can't wait to see the baby turtle!


Here u go


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Blue mood mod ;-)


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> Here u go
> 
> View attachment 12778665


Does this one have two tone lume like the Samurai and 62MAS PADI?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice capture 


camb66 said:


> Got my PADI Turtle for Xmas. Have not taken it off yet. Just love the beautiful dial.


----------



## MartiR (Jan 20, 2015)

Got mine the other day for a crazy deal on eBay. Brand new for $229. ?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 12810825
> View attachment 12810827


NICE!! love the waffle, look like youre having a lovely day out on the water, nice.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 12811007


BOOM!! Great pic! Galaga, what a great game.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> BOOM!! Great pic! Galaga, what a great game.


Cheers mate. I'm at Metung in Victoria. What a top place. Found this classic in the games room.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Just got mine, im very pleased


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Cheers mate. I'm at Metung in Victoria. What a top place. Found this classic in the games room.
> 
> View attachment 12811049


Top spot mate, i knew by the green water you wernt in Sydney. Kick back, relax and have a great time, you deserve it.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I just got mine today too!
It lives up to the hype. I am very happy


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> I just got mine today too!
> It lives up to the hype.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, and it will continue to do so.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Put the PADI back on the super oyster after getting an upgraded clasp for it.


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

There’s some company on amazon called inventory adjusters selling them for 277$ shipped. 

I pulled the trigger on mine from them. New without the fancy box.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Vakane said:


> There's some company on amazon called inventory adjusters selling them for 277$ shipped.
> I pulled the trigger on mine from them. New without the fancy box.


They are a very good outfit. I just purchased one last week from them which was listed as having a slight blem on the bezel, but I sure can't find anything at all wrong with the watch anywhere. With free shipping and for about 20% less than they are asking for them now. Who needs the fancy box? I'm wearing it right now. Heck I even like the OEM bracelet, after getting over the trauma of resizing the OEM pins and "pipes" bracelet of course.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Sorry duplicate post.
My bad.


----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

Vakane said:


> There's some company on amazon called inventory adjusters selling them for 277$ shipped.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on mine from them. New without the fancy box.


Dang it man! I couldn't resist at that price point. It should arrive at my office on the 23rd.


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

Pgg365247 said:


> Dang it man! I couldn't resist at that price point. It should arrive at my office on the 23rd.


Lol  am I a cyber enabler?


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Got my PADI brand new from inventory adjusters for $235, got a couple Citizens from them too, never any issues.


----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

Vakane said:


> There's some company on amazon called inventory adjusters selling them for 277$ shipped.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on mine from them. New without the fancy box.


They are sold out now... Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

Bgsmith said:


> Got my PADI brand new from inventory adjusters for $235, got a couple Citizens from them too, never any issues.


Wow... $235 for a brand new PADI Turtle is unreal. I thought I got a steal at $277.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

Pgg365247 said:


> They are sold out now... Thanks for the heads up.


Sorry!

I'll keep an eye out for other deals


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Pgg365247 said:


> Wow... $235 for a brand new PADI Turtle is unreal. I thought I got a steal at $277.


If you ever use them again google coupon codes for the site, I think I remember getting 15% off.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 12827017
> View attachment 12827019


Awesome pics and the ultimate holiday watch, looks like your having fun bro.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Bgsmith said:


> Got my PADI brand new from inventory adjusters for $235, got a couple Citizens from them too, never any issues.


I bought my PADI through them too. Great service and fast shipping - the price was great too 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Awesome pics and the ultimate holiday watch, looks like your having fun bro.


Thanks. 

Great Ocean Rd has blown me away. Great stretch filled with natural beauty.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Pgg365247 said:


> Wow... $235 for a brand new PADI Turtle is unreal. I thought I got a steal at $277.


I used the Camelcamelcamel website to track the PADI price on Amazon. One day it gave me a notification that a prime price is available. Logged in to find someone selling it for $230 with free shipping. This was almost a year ago when they were over $300. Immediately purchased it and haven't regretted it one bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Acurry said:


> I used the Camelcamelcamel website to track the PADI price on Amazon. One day it gave me a notification that a prime price is available. Logged in to find someone selling it for $230 with free shipping. This was almost a year ago when they were over $300. Immediately purchased it and haven't regretted it one bit.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info on using Camelcamelcamel on Amazon, I had never heard of it before.
Are you familiar with PickClick.com for using on eBay? It's "just" a fast and complete search engine for eBay. Fact is that eBay tends to play games with their native "search". PickClick is a free, complete, and fast fix.
Not that any of us WIS need any more help spending money.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

SteveJ said:


> Thanks for the info on using Camelcamelcamel on Amazon, I had never heard of it before.
> Are you familiar with PickClick.com for using on eBay? It's "just" a fast and complete search engine for eBay. Fact is that eBay tends to play games with their native "search". PickClick is a free, complete, and fast fix.
> Not that any of us WIS need any more help spending money.


Thanks for the info on pickclick.com. We both learned something today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Effect...


----------



## PJ_ (Jul 19, 2013)

SteveJ said:


> ... after getting over the trauma of resizing the OEM pins and "pipes" bracelet of course.


LOL. I wish there was a camera recording me going through this process. It was SOOOO bad.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

After playing some bracelet musical chairs with my Turtles, finally decided to keep the PADI on a Super Oyster, have a wetsuit ratchet buckle from strapcode on the way for it as well.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Been upgrading all the bracelets and clasps/buckles on mt Seikos, put the PADI on a strapcode oyster and upgraded to the wetsuit ratchet buckle yesterday, already got a nice little scuff on it.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Does anyone know of a wetsuit ratchet buckle that will work with the stock Seiko bracelet?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

New arrival that was delivered the other day. First full day with it.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

My PADI with LCBI Seiko style bezel insert, Crystaltimes DD with blue AR and super jubilee bracelet with MM300 ratcheting clasp.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Rocat said:


> New arrival that was delivered the other day. First full day with it.
> 
> View attachment 12882329


Congrats bro, whats your thoughts? exceeded your expectations or not? looks great on you.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

PADI playing games


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Congrats bro, whats your thoughts? exceeded your expectations or not? looks great on you.


I like it and it did meet my expectations. It fits well on my wrist considering I'm not really a bracelet guy. I'm a sucker for blue and the red accents bezel, the chapter ring, and minute hand are just a bonus. The dial is very good looking.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

drwindsurf said:


> PADI playing games
> View attachment 12884073


Is it playing PADI cake? LOL Too easy.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Goodnight Lume


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

drwindsurf said:


> Goodnight Lume
> View attachment 12885033


Good Night Gorilla. ROFL
Those who do not have kids are saying, "What? I don't get it."


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Good Night Gorilla. ROFL
> Those who do not have kids are saying, "What? I don't get it."


LOL...I was referencing "Goodnight Moon" but "Good Night Gorilla" works and is an awesome book 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Older shot of my PADI on an Uncle Seiko waffle. I've since swapped it out for an Uncle Seiko oyster bracelet: I think the PADI on metal is hard to beat! What do y'all think?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Rocat said:


> I like it and it did meet my expectations. It fits well on my wrist considering I'm not really a bracelet guy. I'm a sucker for blue and the red accents bezel, the chapter ring, and minute hand are just a bonus. The dial is very good looking.


Good to hear, love mine, its a cracking watch.


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Here´s mine in action

View attachment 12888983


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Anyone wearing their PADI on a blue Borealis Iso clone? How well does the color match the dial? Deciding between that one and the black.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

View attachment 12935673








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 12935673
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I didn't think it would look this good. Now I need to try this on mine


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Bozzy said:


> View attachment 12718499
> 
> 
> View attachment 12718501


Any idea where to pick up this strap? That looks great!


----------



## watchpt (Feb 12, 2018)

I added an lcbi ceramic insert. crystal times dd sapphire crystal is on the way.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally got around to the Turtle side. I'm a big Monster fan, but this PADI Turtle is beautiful.

I was considering the Pepsi Samurai (new one) but saw one in person and was a little underwhelmed. Very nice watch, and I'm sure well made, but for the angular design of the case, I would have expected sharper angles on the case (to fit the name). But instead, they were a little rounded.

Anyhoo...this PADI is awesome!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

rfortson said:


> Finally got around to the Turtle side. I'm a big Monster fan, but this PADI Turtle is beautiful.
> 
> I was considering the Pepsi Samurai (new one) but saw one in person and was a little underwhelmed. Very nice watch, and I'm sure well made, but for the angular design of the case, I would have expected sharper angles on the case (to fit the name). But instead, they were a little rounded.
> 
> ...


You might want to check out the Samurai PADI? Although the Samurai PADI dial is black it is textured kewl. 
I made the mistake of looking at one, and well... the rest as they say is history. 
Then I made the same mistake with the mini turtle PADI. (I already had a PADI Tuna). 
Yes it's true, I have no adult supervision.
But it all started with my Turtle SRPA21.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

rfortson said:


> Finally got around to the Turtle side. I'm a big Monster fan, but this PADI Turtle is beautiful.
> 
> I was considering the Pepsi Samurai (new one) but saw one in person and was a little underwhelmed. Very nice watch, and I'm sure well made, but for the angular design of the case, I would have expected sharper angles on the case (to fit the name). But instead, they were a little rounded.
> 
> ...


Yes it is. It's handsome, comfortable and looks good with almost any outfit. On top of that, mine keeps excellent time, if it stays crown up for the night.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I added a new Nato and I really like the way the band makes the red and blue pop:


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> You might want to check out the Samurai PADI? Although the Samurai PADI dial is black it is textured kewl.
> I made the mistake of looking at one, and well... the rest as they say is history.
> Then I made the same mistake with the mini turtle PADI. (I already had a PADI Tuna).
> Yes it's true, I have no adult supervision.
> But it all started with my Turtle SRPA21.


Altough Samurai (I have regular version)Padi is really beautiful watch, the Turtle Padi is really really something special!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Just want to weigh in. I've had my PADI Turtle for year or so... And since seeing all the other PADI Seikos I still say the PADI Turtle is the nicest edition 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rfortson said:


> Finally got around to the Turtle side. I'm a big Monster fan, but this PADI Turtle is beautiful.
> 
> I was considering the Pepsi Samurai (new one) but saw one in person and was a little underwhelmed. Very nice watch, and I'm sure well made, but for the angular design of the case, I would have expected sharper angles on the case (to fit the name). But instead, they were a little rounded.
> 
> ...


I agree. It's still one of my favourites. If you are ever considering a rubber strap for it I highly recommend the Uncle Seiko blue waffle.

It compliments the watch perfectly.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Stateff (Jan 22, 2012)

Ready for summer









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Stateff said:


> Ready for summer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Wow! That Nato really makes the colour on the PADI pop! 
That looks awesome.
Thank you for sharing


----------



## spleenandideal (Mar 11, 2018)

I got the PADI turtle a few months ago as a gift from my brother.
I absolutely love this watch!
The arabic day wheel is a bit different. I'd love to have it changed to kanji in the future.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

New look for my PADI Turtle. I had to get the slim fat spring bars to make them work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

Turtle enjoying the beach


----------



## cm824 (Feb 23, 2017)

Mine is in the mail -- can't wait to wear it!


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

spleenandideal said:


> I got the PADI turtle a few months ago as a gift from my brother.
> I absolutely love this watch!
> The arabic day wheel is a bit different. I'd love to have it changed to kanji in the future.


Great gift! Especially because it's the rarer the Made in Japan dial.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cm824 (Feb 23, 2017)

Mine finally arrived!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

cm824 said:


> Mine finally arrived!
> 
> ]


Congratulations! I love way the light catches the dial and the daytime lume 
Enjoy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeVillean (Jul 7, 2013)

Padi Turtle On Cork For Now...


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

cm824 said:


> Mine finally arrived!
> 
> View attachment 13012987


Congrats! looks great. This is one of the watches I just won't get rid of from my collection. I absolutely fell in love with it all over again after putting it on a Crafter Blue strap.


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

A little lunch break watch action









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

I like mine although I wore the NATO strap just incase. I snorkeled 13 out of my 14 day Maui vacation with it. Yes after a few hours I grabbed a noodle to snorkel with


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

PolishX said:


> I like mine although I wore the NATO strap just incase. I snorkeled 13 out of my 14 day Maui vacation with it. Yes after a few hours I grabbed a noodle to snorkel with
> View attachment 13023579


Very cool! Great shot!

IG: th3measure


----------



## cm824 (Feb 23, 2017)

Just having fun with some lume


----------



## mykeldg (Apr 6, 2018)

chuynh1109 said:


> A little lunch break watch action
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the crafter blue integrated strap? In your opinion, is it the best strap for the PADI?

I was about to pull the trigger on this strap but decided to order the MM300 waffle strap on the last minute.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

New strap today, blue waffle from Uncle Seiko.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## mykeldg (Apr 6, 2018)

I have to say, silver nato works quite well. This will do until the MM300 straps come in.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

The one thing that draws me to the PADI Turtle is that the colors on it makes it look so cheerful/playful...


----------



## mykeldg (Apr 6, 2018)

Looking pretty stellar on the Marine Master waffle strap.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO Prospex SPRC44


----------



## mykeldg (Apr 6, 2018)

This is definitely my new favorite strap. Works really well.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

mykeldg said:


> Looking pretty stellar on the Marine Master waffle strap.


Damn! This looks really good. Where did you find a 22mm MM300 waffle strap?

Thanks!

IG: th3measure


----------



## mykeldg (Apr 6, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


> Damn! This looks really good. Where did you find a 22mm MM300 waffle strap?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> IG: th3measure


I bought it from a local group buy here in Manila. I think they sourced it from WJean in Canada. Possibly from this link : strapboutique.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=M22


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

mykeldg said:


> How do you like the crafter blue integrated strap? In your opinion, is it the best strap for the PADI?
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger on this strap but decided to order the MM300 waffle strap on the last minute.


I absolutely love it. It's extremely comfortable and hasn't given me any issues at all

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

cm824 said:


> Just having fun with some lume
> 
> View attachment 13023671


Is that lume blue!? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Awesome, thank you!



mykeldg said:


> I bought it from a local group buy here in Manila. I think they sourced it from WJean in Canada. Possibly from this link : strapboutique.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=M22


IG: th3measure


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

MDT IT said:


>


Where'd you get the strap? How soft is it compared to the OEM seiko silicon strap?


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

watchpt said:


> I added an lcbi ceramic insert. crystal times dd sapphire crystal is on the way.
> View attachment 12948789


Came to this post to see if anyone else had done this and how it would look. I really really want lume on my bezel and that seems to be the only option.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

mrozowjj said:


> Came to this post to see if anyone else had done this and how it would look. I really really want lume on my bezel and that seems to be the only option.


Lume on the bezel would be nice but I love the splash of red...


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> Lume on the bezel would be nice but I love the splash of red...


I know but I can't seem to find a lumed two-tone bezel anywhere. With ceramic it's impossible unless you are Rolex. I'd be ok with not ceramic, maybe some enamel or well hell I don't know what else they make bezel inserts from.


----------



## mykeldg (Apr 6, 2018)

Also interested in changing the bezel to ceramic. Anyone tried a black ceramic insert with the padi? i think it would look better than plain blue since it is hard to match the blue shade of the dial to match properly.


----------



## mykeldg (Apr 6, 2018)

I photoshopped a black insert on the Padi -- Yay or Nay?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

While on the James Bay Coast earlier today:








Then on a Moose Strap Nato this evening:







(Thank you to Adrian of @BarkandJack)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

mykeldg said:


> This is definitely my new favorite strap. Works really well.
> View attachment 13040719


Have this on my Sumo (on and off) and it's awesome

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

spleenandideal said:


> I got the PADI turtle a few months ago as a gift from my brother.
> I absolutely love this watch!
> The arabic day wheel is a bit different. I'd love to have it changed to kanji in the future.


Nice gift

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

rfortson said:


> Finally got around to the Turtle side. I'm a big Monster fan, but this PADI Turtle is beautiful.
> 
> I was considering the Pepsi Samurai (new one) but saw one in person and was a little underwhelmed. Very nice watch, and I'm sure well made, but for the angular design of the case, I would have expected sharper angles on the case (to fit the name). But instead, they were a little rounded.
> 
> ...


Congrats

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's my PADI Turtle on blue Borealis rubber strap. Changing back to the bracelet was tough, trying to get those bars in place with the end links was a real PITA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

WTM said:


> Here's my PADI Turtle on blue Borealis rubber strap. Changing back to the bracelet was tough, trying to get those bars in place with the end links was a real PITA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. I gave up trying to put the bracelet back on. The monster is much easier than this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Just thinking about how awesome the PADI is. It is such a perfect watch for me: I love the blue dial, the splashes of red, the cushion case, the crown at 4:00, the toolness of the watch. I love it.
A little lume for tonight:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Just thinking about how awesome the PADI is. It is such a perfect watch for me: I love the blue dial, the splashes of red, the cushion case, the crown at 4:00, the toolness of the watch. I love it.
> A little lume for tonight:
> 
> View attachment 13068173


I couldn't agree more just like I adore the 775 with the gilt and almost bronze and black bezel the PADI I equally admire for its dial and Pepsi bezel.


----------



## mykeldg (Apr 6, 2018)

Love the 775 look as well (but not on the bracelet). I'm actually contemplating getting one and modding it instead of the Padi. Overall best looking SRPs are Padi and 775 -- much better than even the limited editions for me.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## jldcat (Apr 17, 2018)

I love my PADI Turtle!
View attachment wet turtle.jpg


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mykeldg said:


> Love the 775 look as well (but not on the bracelet). I'm actually contemplating getting one and modding it instead of the Padi. Overall best looking SRPs are Padi and 775 -- much better than even the limited editions for me.


The 775 looks great on an Uncle Seiko tropic.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

Bozzy said:


> View attachment 12718499
> 
> 
> View attachment 12718501


Would you mind shooting me a PM with where you were able to purchase this strap please?


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

I made a few changes to my modded PADI. I swapped the factory bezel for a Crystaltimes coin edge bezel and I put it back on the factory bracelet once I got a hold of a 20mm Seiko premium diver clasp.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

The mods look really good! I love it. What crystal did you use and bezel insert?



mjmurphy926 said:


> I made a few changes to my modded PADI. I swapped the factory bezel for a Crystaltimes coin edge bezel and I put it back on the factory bracelet once I got a hold of a 20mm Seiko premium diver clasp.
> View attachment 13076099


IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

TheMeasure said:


> The mods look really good! I love it. What crystal did you use and bezel insert?
> 
> IG: th3measure


Thanks. The crystal is Crystaltimes CT096 and the insert is the blue Seiko style from L.C.B.I.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

mjmurphy926 said:


> Thanks. The crystal is Crystaltimes CT096 and the insert is the blue Seiko style from L.C.B.I.


Awesome thank you! 

IG: th3measure


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Nice alignment (& photo)...I think the PADIs seem to have better QC, mine is perfect, no complaints 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

I restrained myself from getting a PADI during the ebay 15% weeks back. Yesterday Kohl's threw a hook, line, and sinker at me with the mystery 40% off + an additional bonus 10% off. Temptation got the better of me and the rest was history.

My 777 now has a swimming partner


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> I restrained myself from getting a PADI during the ebay 15% weeks back. Yesterday Kohl's threw a hook, line, and sinker at me with the mystery 40% off + an additional bonus 10% off. Temptation got the better of me and the rest was history.
> 
> My 777 now has a swimming partner


whats kohls? can it be bought online?


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

mjmurphy926 said:


> I made a few changes to my modded PADI. I swapped the factory bezel for a Crystaltimes coin edge bezel and I put it back on the factory bracelet once I got a hold of a 20mm Seiko premium diver clasp.
> View attachment 13076099
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Link to the diver clasp?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

drwindsurf said:


> Nice alignment (& photo)...I think the PADIs seem to have better QC, mine is perfect, no complaints
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A humble thank you! Both mine and my friend's PADI's alignments are spot on and no complaints from us either.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Alangep (Jul 28, 2016)

Definitely the two best options for the padi IMO: 
Canvas and original blue rubber


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Padi mini....


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Driving home after a long week


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Alangep said:


> Definitely the two best options for the padi IMO:
> Canvas and original blue rubber


Nice blue canvas strap combination. May i know the maker/source?


----------



## Alangep (Jul 28, 2016)

jtbr said:


> Nice blue canvas strap combination. May i know the maker/source?


It is from C&B straps, they are handmade straps made by Jose María Aguilar In Spain. 
This is his facebook where you can see the wonderful straps he makes in both leather and canvas : 
https://www.facebook.com/cb.straps.3


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 13092263
> Padi mini....


That's cute


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I have an SRP773 chapter ring on the way, but I don't think I'll be needing it.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Alangep said:


> It is from C&B straps, they are handmade straps made by Jose María Aguilar In Spain.
> This is his facebook where you can see the wonderful straps he makes in both leather and canvas :
> https://www.facebook.com/cb.straps.3


Thanks. Appreciate that.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> I have an SRP773 chapter ring on the way, but I don't think I'll be needing it.


I like it!

I'm not a huge fan of the white and red marker PADI chapter ring either, especially with the LCBI insert. My solution was to install a Crystaltimes top hat crystal. When you look straight on, the crystal makes the chapter ring disappear:


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Ordered a PADI turtle today. Alignment will be checked when a double domed sapphire will be installed. Should be here in a week time.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Back on a nato for the warm weather. I love the red markers in the chapter ring


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

This little gem arrived on my doorstep yesterday. Alignment is perfect, double domed saphire crystal installed and two extra straps added.

I couldn't be happier with the watch, except for the bracelet.. anyone got some tips for me? I like the "Endmill" straps from Strapcode as well as the Angus Jubilee. Which one would look better?









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## jackh (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone wear their PADI turtle on a 6.5" wrist? Concerned it will look a little too large on me.


----------



## Alangep (Jul 28, 2016)

jackh said:


> Anyone wear their PADI turtle on a 6.5" wrist? Concerned it will look a little too large on me.


Mine is 6.5.
I always find it bigger in the photos than live.


----------



## GiorgosP (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi, can anyone tell me where to find original Seiko blue rubber strap? Or the code?
Thank you


----------



## workahol (May 11, 2013)

I owned one of these when they were first introduced, but I flipped it in short order because I simply couldn't get on with the red minute hand and chapter ring markings. But lately I have been feeling the urge to do a bit of customization, so I picked up another SRPA21 and fitted an OEM minute hand and a chapter ring from an SRP773. It's still a very colorful watch, but for me personally it's much nicer in this slightly stealthed-up form:









(yes, I know the bezel isn't aligned in this photo)


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

just got mine. does my chapter ring look WAY off or is this "normal":


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The PADI turtle has been nominated as my European vacation watch. Absolutely adore this piece.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The PADI turtle has been nominated as my European vacation watch. Absolutely adore this piece.
> View attachment 13249141


Awesome choice, safe travels and have a great time mate, you deserve it.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I took my PADI on vacation with me...here we are enjoying the beach


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My second one arrived yesterday. It was checked over, fully wound and set off to the side for time drift accuracy. So far in 21.5 hours it has only gained 8-9 seconds. I'll adjust the bracelet later.

No offense to the Turtle but that PADI Samurai is calling my name now. I should have used the 15% discount from eBay yesterday but I waffled back and forth too long. Well at least I saved myself from spending money until later.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

And the bracelet has been removed. Borealis makes the best rubber dive straps for the money imo.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My PADI bought this week....


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Back on the bracelet this week


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm thinking of a double domed saphire and blue ceramic bezel insert mod for my PADI. Wheres a good place to purchase those items and are these mods doable by a newbie.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

drwindsurf said:


> Back on the bracelet this week
> 
> View attachment 13324585


Props to you. I can't get mine back on the bracelet, and that's while using a bracelet tool. Good thing I like the strap.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Finally my correct springbars arrived today, after losing one of the original from crafterblue.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

I want to know from Seiko experts here whether this watch qualifies as a tough beater all purpose watch or not. 

Is it as indestructible as Seiko beaters are known for or not. I’m new to this range and without your help I can’t assign a suitable role to a good looking watch in my collection.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Pun said:


> I want to know from Seiko experts here whether this watch qualifies as a tough beater all purpose watch or not.
> 
> Is it as indestructible as Seiko beaters are known for or not. I'm new to this range and without your help I can't assign a suitable role to a good looking watch in my collection.


I am pretty tough on my watches and this one seems really solid. I have owned it since January and it has been dropped, banged - enough to dent the bezel (not the insert but the bezel) and a few times it has been inside the engine of my car or fixing whatever. 
It seems bulletproof, and the alignment on mine is perfect.

It keeps time at +.7sec/day on wrist and +10sec/day off -it likes to be worn


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Sorry I forgot to add a picture of the watch - I love that dial


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

My turtle after a day of diving


----------



## gregly505 (Feb 28, 2017)

Just got a uncle seiko Z199 bracelet in for mine, and it absolutely takes it to a whole new level. Highly recommend to anyone who has a turtle or skx


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

sgbeskin said:


> My turtle after a day of diving


I love the saturation and high contrast in this shot - fantastic picture


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Pun said:


> I want to know from Seiko experts here whether this watch qualifies as a tough beater all purpose watch or not.
> 
> Is it as indestructible as Seiko beaters are known for or not. I'm new to this range and without your help I can't assign a suitable role to a good looking watch in my collection.


As far as divers go this is a great beater, a reliable and tough movement, very well built, its a very solid watch, buy with confidence.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> I am pretty tough on my watches and this one seems really solid. I have owned it since January and it has been dropped, banged - enough to dent the bezel (not the insert but the bezel) and a few times it has been inside the engine of my car or fixing whatever.
> It seems bulletproof, and the alignment on mine is perfect.
> 
> It keeps time at +.7sec/day on wrist and +10sec/day off -it likes to be worn


Sir you are lucky it seems. My same watch is giving me +15 spd after a week.

Your's was +7 since beginning or it was settled after a month or so?


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

sorry Duplicate post


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Pun said:


> Sir you are lucky it seems. My same watch is giving me +15 spd after a week.
> 
> Your's was +7 since beginning or it was settled after a month or so?


Mine settled in after about a month. I have to admit that after 2 weeks I was not happy with the -12/sec I was getting so I opened the back and did a little regulating with a toothpick to make it +5 sec/day (lots of youtube videos on this -it is quite easy). But I do not advise doing this before 1 month.
My PADI continued to settle in over the month. it has settled in at +0.7sec/day.
I am not sure what would have happened had I not popped it open but I have had subsequent experience with other watches and they seem to take at least 1 month to settle in from new. 
The other thing I noticed is that the accuracy is not consistent if the power reserve is low. I am not very active in my job (and generally take my watch off when I workout) so I give my watches a little Seiko shuffle for about 30 seconds every morning and every evening. - the Miyota 90xx movement is my favourite, you can really get that rotor spinning - Seikos are much more subdued 
I hope thins helps


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I forgot to add the obligatory watch pic:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

mauserfan said:


> I'm thinking of a double domed saphire and blue ceramic bezel insert mod for my PADI. Wheres a good place to purchase those items and are these mods doable by a newbie.


Yeah. I'd say they could be done by a newbie.

Here's a post I just made about putting a sapphire crystal in my 8926.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-scene-looking-mod-4754337.html#post46618463

Pay close attention to the part about fitting the die inside the watch and the chapter ring. As I mentioned in my post, it was a Turtle I messed up. Luckily, chapter rings are easy to get a hold of now - they weren't when I messed mine up. But the process is exactly the same on a Turtle.

And the bezel is pretty straight forward. There isn't a glamorous way to do it. I messed up the stock insert on mine pretty bad so it isn't reusable.

I got my sapphire from Crystaltimes and ceramic bezel insert from Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts (LCBI). I would recommend a whole new bezel. First, you don't have to mess with removing the stock insert and can leave the whole bezel complete to be reused on another Turtle or sold. And the coin edge bezels look really sharp! When you're already modding your watch, don't stop halfway. And I'm not sure who else makes lumed ceramic inserts for the Turtle, but the lume on the LCBI is not super bright like the dial and hands - so it's a bit of a mismatch. The color in the daytime is spot on, though.

Here's my PADI in the configuration you're looking for. (I now have an SRP773 chapter ring in it - blue with all white markings. I removed the markings from the PADI chapter ring. The red markers were just too much for me.)



















And just for funsies, here's my Gold Turtle with the same stuff.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

What would be the better looking bracelet for my Padi Turtle? The jubilee or the presidential? Both are appealing to me, just can't decide...

Currently on a crafterblue and switching to a zulu now and then. But i miss a bracelet, sold the OEM bracelet because i hated the way the links are connected.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> What would be the better looking bracelet for my Padi Turtle? The jubilee or the presidential? Both are appealing to me, just can't decide...
> 
> Currently on a crafterblue and switching to a zulu now and then. But i miss a bracelet, sold the OEM bracelet because i hated the way the links are connected.


Personally, I love the Jubilee. - I have been thinking of getting one; it looks awesome 
The advantage of the presidential is that looks more like the the OEM.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Jubilee for the comfort and bling!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I personally really like the OEM bracelet. I keep looking at the Jubilee but the OEM bracelet just works for me...maybe if Strapcode has major sale


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I have the PADI on a Dober Jaeger leather Nato today


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

I've ordered the Angus Jubilee. Should arrive in 1 or 2 weeks time.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On an Obris Morgan red iso....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Gotta say that I think the PADI rocks the strapcode jubilee the best......great combo..imho of course


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Early mornings


----------



## charlie__ (Oct 17, 2015)

With an Uncle Seiko ‘President’ bracelet.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

It has been a week. This thread needs more pictures.
My PADI and I are travelling north today


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> It has been a week. This thread needs more pictures.
> My PADI and I are travelling north today
> 
> View attachment 13408327


Does that bracelet taper? How does it compare to the OEM?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Does that bracelet taper? How does it compare to the OEM?


It is the OEM bracelet - so it tapers from 22mm to 20mm.
I have been thinking about getting an Uncle Seiko BoR or the Starpcode Jubilee bracelet both taper nicely 
But I still really like the OEM so I'm still uncertain about buying a replacement.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> It is the OEM bracelet - so it tapers from 22mm to 20mm.
> I have been thinking about getting an Uncle Seiko BoR or the Starpcode Jubilee bracelet both taper nicely
> But I still really like the OEM so I'm still uncertain about buying a replacement.


Apologies. I was supposed to quote the guy above. Didn't realise the OEM tapers and I have 2 turtles.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Apologies. I was supposed to quote the guy above. Didn't realise the OEM tapers and I have 2 turtles.


No worries.

lol - 22mm to 20mm is almost imperceptible once you add the buckle


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

see that PADI over there?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Trusty PADI for a staycation gym visit!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I was just admiring the PADI dial as I was getting some work done:









And I am getting a little daytime lume


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

drwindsurf said:


> I was just admiring the PADI dial as I was getting some work done:
> 
> View attachment 13418445
> 
> ...


Is Daytime lume like "Afternoon Delight"? lol


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi folks, i recently bought a PADI. However, I noticed that upon close examination, there are a lot micro scratches that appear to be on the underside of the hardlex crystal, particularly in the top left corner of the watch face.

Has anyone else experienced this? Is it an affect of polishing or something like that?

Cheers.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

PADI in the rain


----------



## Lidstar (Dec 12, 2016)

Guys I need some suggestion. I have been a proud owner of the PADI turtle since 2016, but recently I just bought the SRPC91 Turtle Save the Ocean and was mesmerized by the blue wave dial. The blue/black gradient was just so beautiful and the black DLC bezel & crown just add character to it. I feel in every way the PADI was inferior to it, making it obsolete. Keeping both seem wasteful as they both are blue dive watches. Should I sell the PADI and replace it the with the save the ocean?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Lidstar said:


> Guys I need some suggestion. I have been a proud owner of the PADI turtle since 2016, but recently I just bought the SRPC91 Turtle Save the Ocean and was mesmerized by the blue wave dial. The blue/black gradient was just so beautiful and the black DLC bezel & crown just add character to it. I feel in every way the PADI was inferior to it, making it obsolete. Keeping both seem wasteful as they both are blue dive watches. Should I sell the PADI and replace it the with the save the ocean?


No. The PADI is superior to the STO. The pepsi bezel is also something synonomous with Seiko. Don't do it, they are different enought to have both.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Lidstar said:


> Guys I need some suggestion. I have been a proud owner of the PADI turtle since 2016, but recently I just bought the SRPC91 Turtle Save the Ocean and was mesmerized by the blue wave dial. The blue/black gradient was just so beautiful and the black DLC bezel & crown just add character to it. I feel in every way the PADI was inferior to it, making it obsolete. Keeping both seem wasteful as they both are blue dive watches. Should I sell the PADI and replace it the with the save the ocean?


I agree with Galaga. I love the dial on the STO but the splashes of red on the PADI make it different enough that both can fit into any collection...and the Pepsi bezel is a classic


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Lidstar said:


> Guys I need some suggestion. I have been a proud owner of the PADI turtle since 2016, but recently I just bought the SRPC91 Turtle Save the Ocean and was mesmerized by the blue wave dial. The blue/black gradient was just so beautiful and the black DLC bezel & crown just add character to it. I feel in every way the PADI was inferior to it, making it obsolete. Keeping both seem wasteful as they both are blue dive watches. Should I sell the PADI and replace it the with the save the ocean?


Youll be regretting selling the padi i recon, plus its got the silver bezel with pepsi insert which makes it different.
Keep them both for a year then see how you feel.


----------



## Lidstar (Dec 12, 2016)

Need to consider my options again :S
While I like the pepsi bezel, seems wasteful to have 2 blue turtles. The reason I am trying to pick one is I already have numerous other turtles such as the orange, green, darth one and I have too many for my rotations. Good thing the turtle retails for less than $300 each so I can keep them in my box for now...


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Rotation just got back to this stunner, just had to share.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

It has been three days since we have had a post here so - PADI on leather


----------



## tungnguyenmfe (Oct 22, 2017)

seikomatic said:


> see that PADI over there?
> 
> View attachment 13409087


this..this hands of grand seiko ??!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

It has been a week since the last post...lets see some PADI pictures!
I love the blue dial, the splashes of red and just how comfortable this watch is on wrist


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Lidstar said:


> Guys I need some suggestion. I have been a proud owner of the PADI turtle since 2016, but recently I just bought the SRPC91 Turtle Save the Ocean and was mesmerized by the blue wave dial. The blue/black gradient was just so beautiful and the black DLC bezel & crown just add character to it. I feel in every way the PADI was inferior to it, making it obsolete. Keeping both seem wasteful as they both are blue dive watches. Should I sell the PADI and replace it the with the save the ocean?


While I agree that the new STO turtle looks sexier than the PADI, I think that's because it is a very new design. The PADI will be a classic, I am not so sure about the STO, though.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

xxxxxxx


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

My first. Won't be my last!









Sent from my TRT-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

stampy1 said:


> My first. Won't be my last!


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

different PADI Turtle talk


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

This is my first PADI and my first Turtle and I Absolutely love it!
Mike


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome to the club


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

desire68 said:


> This is my first PADI and my first Turtle and I Absolutely love it!
> Mike


Congrats, and youve got it on one of the best rubbers in history the Hirsch Extreme, any more pics with the extreme showing a bit more, looks slick bro.

I just forced some seiko thick bars through my black extreme, had to lube it up a bit but finally got them in, will be putting it on my Tuna.

Congrats on the turtle, shes a beauty


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Hi


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks man,
I'll take more pics of it on the wrist. I also had to "lube" the fat spring bars to get them to slide in nicely?
Mike



Cobia said:


> Congrats, and youve got it on one of the best rubbers in history the Hirsch Extreme, any more pics with the extreme showing a bit more, looks slick bro.
> 
> I just forced some seiko thick bars through my black extreme, had to lube it up a bit but finally got them in, will be putting it on my Tuna.
> 
> Congrats on the turtle, shes a beauty


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Congrats, and youve got it on one of the best rubbers in history the Hirsch Extreme, any more pics with the extreme showing a bit more, looks slick bro.
> 
> I just forced some seiko thick bars through my black extreme, had to lube it up a bit but finally got them in, will be putting it on my Tuna.
> 
> Congrats on the turtle, shes a beauty


Taken out of context, this is the funniest three sentences I've read on WUS in a long time. 

And I'll just leave this here as I'm wearing it for the rest of the day.


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Today's turtle









Sent from my TRT-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Who says you can't wear one in the office?


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

A quick wrist shot at work.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Taken out of context, this is the funniest three sentences I've read on WUS in a long time.
> 
> And I'll just leave this here as I'm wearing it for the rest of the day.
> 
> View attachment 13564739


Haha! reading it over it does sound a but suspicious lol


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Love the colors.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

desire68 said:


> A quick wrist shot at work.


What crystal is that. Thanks.


----------



## atl4s (Sep 2, 2016)

Today shot!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,
It a Crystaltimes double domed Purple AR coated sapphire. 
Mike



Terry Lennox said:


> What crystal is that. Thanks.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Now on a Strapcode Endmil.
I really like this combo.
Mike


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

desire68 said:


> Now on a Strapcode Endmil.
> I really like this combo.
> Mike


It looks awesome Mike


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Finally pulled the trigger on one. Shows up this Friday. I'll post pics with the Pepsi SKX, Omega 2254.50, and Tisell Vintage Sub. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

drwindsurf said:


> It looks awesome Mike


Thanks Man. It sure does keep my attention during the day!
Mike


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

You're going to love it.

By the way, your screen name is my birth month/year, I take it, it's yours as well?
Mike



Dec1968 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on one. Shows up this Friday. I'll post pics with the Pepsi SKX, Omega 2254.50, and Tisell Vintage Sub.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

desire68 said:


> You're going to love it.
> 
> By the way, your screen name is my birth month/year, I take it, it's yours as well?
> Mike


Close. Initials and year of birth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on one. Shows up this Friday. I'll post pics with the Pepsi SKX, Omega 2254.50, and Tisell Vintage Sub.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Dec, lovely watch, always enjoy wearing mine.

Back into the turtles bro?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Congrats Dec, lovely watch, always enjoy wearing mine.
> 
> Back into the turtles bro?


I've always wanted the PADI....I really trimmed my collection down. I have my Omega, my SKX, a Tisell Vintage Sub, and one Ginault (currently for sale).

Since I lost tons of weight due to a surgery early last year, I sold the Turtle I had because I was so thin. Gained the weight back.

I loved that blue Turtle. I love this one more. Once the Ginault goes, I'm back down to three. That's good enough for now. Probably done with mods for a while now as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> I've always wanted the PADI....I really trimmed my collection down. I have my Omega, my SKX, a Tisell Vintage Sub, and one Ginault (currently for sale).
> 
> Since I lost tons of weight due to a surgery early last year, I sold the Turtle I had because I was so thin. Gained the weight back.
> 
> ...


Surgery? are you ok?


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Big year for us both then.
Mike



Dec1968 said:


> Close. Initials and year of birth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Surgery? are you ok?


Yes. It was major dental surgery. Liquid diet for three months. You lose weight rapidly that way. Perfect smile now though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Yes. It was major dental surgery. Liquid diet for three months. You lose weight rapidly that way. Perfect smile now though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear youre ok and nothing serious.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Good to hear youre ok and nothing serious.


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep. She's pretty alright. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Yep. She's pretty alright.


Looks great 
Which Jubilee did you go with?


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)

drwindsurf said:


> Looks great
> Which Jubilee did you go with?


Strapcode?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Friday said:


> Strapcode?


Yes the standard Strapcode Jubilee, not the 3D model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Yep. She's pretty alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, congrats, has it met your expectations?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Dec1968 said:


> Yep. She's pretty alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking combo and comfy as well, I'm guessing.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Nice one mate, congrats, has it met your expectations?


Yep. Fully. The blue dial can almost appear too light in certain light. It's beautiful, but boy does it change a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Great looking combo and comfy as well, I'm guessing.


 Very comfy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Good to know. The Padi is on my wish list, along with a Tuna and the newly released grey Turtle.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

A little snowy PADI this morning


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Rocking it on an Uncle Seiko Z199...


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Rocking it on an Uncle Seiko Z199...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Needed to get my hands on a turtle and the Padi ended up winning. Was between the Padi and the STO. Should be here next week!


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

This dial is awesome!


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Anyone else rocking the padi today?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

basso4735 said:


> Anyone else rocking the padi today?


Yes


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

And again today


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Kohl's in the US had a deal online last night for the PADI. They were allowing you to combine a 20% and 10% coupon (plus another $10 for first visit) Picked it up for $269 plus tax.

Impulse buy. I figured for just under 300 I get an AD piece with Seiko USA warranty plus ability to return it at any Kohl's.

Looks like it is still available as of this minute:

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2669809/seiko-mens-prospex-stainless-steel-automatic-dive-watch-srpa21.jsp?skuId=srpa21&search=2669809&submit-search=web-regular


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Update: looks like they raised the initial price by 25 bucks this morning but still a deal.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Back on wrist this week.
I forgot how buttery the wind is on this watch and how nice the bezel action is...and that dial


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Alot to love about this guy!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## PPLover (Oct 26, 2010)

Good deal. I may just pick up one.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Dec, I have the same combo with jubilee and adjustable clasp. Love it as a vacation watch, pool, diving, etc. My only gripe is accuracy. Anyone knows who could regulate the crap out of it? Is it even worth it?


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

So just to follow up on that great Kohl's coupon deal...my PADI Turtle arrived today and was shipped directly from Seiko USA. I know because I Google mapped the New Jersey address on the package and when you zoom in the warehouse is clearly marked "Seiko Instruments." Comes in a white box with black inner part (not the all black special PADI box). The chapter ring is very close to centered--almost spot on. I could not be happier with it. Cheers.


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)

drwindsurf said:


> A little snowy PADI this morning
> 
> View attachment 13598253


Very nice photo! Love it!!!


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Msiekierski said:


> Dec, I have the same combo with jubilee and adjustable clasp. Love it as a vacation watch, pool, diving, etc. My only gripe is accuracy. Anyone knows who could regulate the crap out of it? Is it even worth it?


Jubilee is a great look, considering it for my PADI Turtle.
As to regulating, I have a Gen II Orange Monster that 
ran very slow from the get go, found a local watch repair,
for 20 bucks he got to +10 sec. a day, very happy with it
now.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Msiekierski said:


> Dec, I have the same combo with jubilee and adjustable clasp. Love it as a vacation watch, pool, diving, etc. My only gripe is accuracy. Anyone knows who could regulate the crap out of it? Is it even worth it?


Jubilee is a great look, considering it for my PADI Turtle.
As to regulating, I have a Gen II Orange Monster that 
ran very slow from the get go, found a local watch repair,
for 20 bucks he got to +10 sec. a day, very happy with it
now.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Msiekierski said:


> Dec, I have the same combo with jubilee and adjustable clasp. Love it as a vacation watch, pool, diving, etc. My only gripe is accuracy. Anyone knows who could regulate the crap out of it? Is it even worth it?


It is very easy to regulate - go to YouTube and look up How to regulate a Seiko 4R35 Movement.
I have mine regulated to +/-2sec/day when it is worn. I have noticed that if you let the movement wind down its accuracy starts to fluctuate wildly. The turtle likes to be worn and to be fully wound.
I hope this helps 



CDS said:


> Very nice photo! Love it!!!


Thank you 
Here is another...but not as artistic


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

While I wait for the Uncle Seiko President bracelets to come back in stock this two-piece ballistic nylon will have to do.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

It was a sunny day today - forgot how awesome the lume is on these


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

I’ve had my padi for about a year and a half now. It’s got a fair bit of scratches on the case and bezel
Insert which makes me love it even more. 

I wonder how long it’ll take before the bezel insert starts fading to pink and light blue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mini Turtle ...


----------



## mmiki (Dec 15, 2018)

I have bought this Padi Turtle Pepsi as a Xmas Gift. It is assembled in Brazil and for this reason the day of the week is in Portuguese and a reasonable price.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Picked one up just prior to the New Year, love it.


----------



## SponsorSFC (Mar 4, 2012)

Picked up one of these today from Star Buy for $389 AUD delivered. Looking forward to it.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Trying out the padi on a leather strap.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

basso4735 said:


> Trying out the padi on a leather strap.


It looks great


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SponsorSFC said:


> Picked up one of these today from Star Buy for $389 AUD delivered. Looking forward to it.


Me too mate can't wait. It's a fantastic price for this watch.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SponsorSFC said:


> Picked up one of these today from Star Buy for $389 AUD delivered. Looking forward to it.


Sorry double post,


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I just love this watch


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

When adjusting the bracelet, where does the collar go in the center of the link or at the top?

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mmiki said:


> I have bought this Padi Turtle Pepsi as a Xmas Gift. It is assembled in Brazil and for this reason the day of the week is in Portuguese and a reasonable price.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Does seiko have a Brazil factory?


----------



## mmiki (Dec 15, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Does seiko have a Brazil factory?


The watches are only assembled in Brazil. I guess it is made by the Orient Factory in Brazil, Zona Franca de Manaus.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Pete26 said:


> When adjusting the bracelet, where does the collar go in the center of the link or at the top?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


Top - from what I remember...it has been a while 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mmiki said:


> The watches are only assembled in Brazil. I guess it is made by the Orient Factory in Brazil, Zona Franca de Manaus.


Where did this info come from? seikos being assembled in an orient factory in Brazil?


----------



## mmiki (Dec 15, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Where did this info come from? seikos being assembled in an orient factory in Brazil?












Very good question. When I have bought the watch I asked the seller if it was made in Japan. He said it was only assembled in Brazil to avoid taxes. For this reason this Padi Turtle has a better price than an import here in Brazil, the land of taxes. I have tried now to confirm on other sources and I couldn't find it. I will send an email to them.

Regarding Orient, it has a factory in Brazil.
https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orient_(relógio)
In Portuguese, sorry

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## mmiki (Dec 15, 2018)

I have sent the email asking about the factory.

The model of my Padi Turtle is SRPA21B1 and it is possible to see near the X of Prospex. It is not J or K in the final letters. It is B. Maybe it could be associated with Brazil, the same way J is Japan and K is Korea.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## mmiki (Dec 15, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Where did this info come from? seikos being assembled in an orient factory in Brazil?












The answer by email. The watches are assembled in Brazil with imported components from Japan.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mmiki said:


> The answer by email. The watches are assembled in Brazil with imported components from Japan.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Wow, interesting, thanks for that.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

This confirms that Orient and Seiko are sharing facilities, some higher end OS have a diashield coating and some Seikos are getting super clear sapphire crystal.

The question is will they merge into one company or stay as separate branding? Grand seiko at least is remaining a separate brand, with other brands like Casio oceanus being assembled in the GS factory.

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## SponsorSFC (Mar 4, 2012)

Arrived, adjusted and on the wrist.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SponsorSFC said:


> Arrived, adjusted and on the wrist.


Easy to adjust?

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine is waiting for me at home 

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## SponsorSFC (Mar 4, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Me too mate can't wait. It's a fantastic price for this watch.


Yeah they post it out quickly as well. This is the 4th Seiko I have bought from them all under $400 AUD.



Pete26 said:


> Easy to adjust?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


Not super difficult, however it is a pin and collar style so can be a bit frustrating.

I have had a bit of practice from my Samurais but they still annoy me.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SponsorSFC said:


> Not super difficult, however it is a pin and collar style so can be a bit frustrating.
> 
> I have had a bit of practice from my Samurais but they still annoy me.


Does the collar go in the center of the link? Looks great btw

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## SponsorSFC (Mar 4, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Does the collar go in the center of the link? Looks great btw
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


Yeah sort of.

This has some good pictures to give you an idea.

https://justasmallblog.wordpress.com/2012/07/19/how-to-resize-a-seiko-collar-and-pin-watch-band/


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for that. I have done a few so hopefully won't have too much trouble 

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a pia to size. Very similar to the monster bracelet. I thought I was going well and bracelet comes apart. Finally managed to sort it last night, I hope. Just tested it this morning by resting on flat surface and pushing in where the collar goes.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> What do you think as a nice rubber strap for my PADI?
> 
> ...


Yes to all

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Good Night Gorilla. ROFL
> Those who do not have kids are saying, "What? I don't get it."


Ha

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Got tired of the red bezel insert,also the red minutes hand


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Trying it on a #straps4acure nato.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Or ditch the Seiko bracelet for a strapcode jubilee with an adjustable clasp. Well worth it. I had an issue with accuracy on my PADI, but finally opened it up, adjusted and now within the COSC standard as long as it is fully wound up. Fun watch for what it is 👍


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Crabtree said:


> Just competed a bit of minor modding and thought I'd share the results. Crystaltimes double domed crystal and a batman ceramic bezel insert from DLW watches....and some comparison shots with my colleagues stock PADI....
> View attachment 9515242
> View attachment 9515250
> 
> ...


Nicely done

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

garydusa said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my favorite bracelet combo I've seen. Which one is it specifically. Want to order it or try to pick one up used.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

BuyIndioOates said:


> This is my favorite bracelet combo I've seen. Which one is it specifically. Want to order it or try to pick one up used.


That was a couple zombie years ago, but if I remember correctly, it was a Strapcode/Miltat Endmill Bracelet for a 6309-7040 I believe I may of had to very slightly file the end links or maybe use a different spring bar to make it click into place correctly. Not sure if they still sell that type of endlink or not. It was a cool setup though, only sold it cuz the chapter ring was slightly mis-aligned (of course)

Hope that helps...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

garydusa said:


> That was a couple zombie years ago, but if I remember correctly, it was a Strapcode/Miltat Endmill Bracelet for a 6309-7040 I believe I may of had to very slightly file the end links or maybe use a different spring bar to make it click into place correctly. Not sure if they still sell that type of endlink or not. It was a cool setup though, only sold it cuz the chapter ring was slightly mis-aligned (of course)
> 
> Hope that helps...
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Thanks. Had the watch a while too. I had the stock bracelet sized by a rand jeweler and it was fine for about a week. First time I changed to a strap the bracelet fell apart in my hands. So it got burried in the drawer. Figured it was time to get a good bracelet.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 13894667
> View attachment 13894669


Like the bracelet. Just put mine on an Endmill and wondering if I would like the jubilee better.









James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Tex Fazio (Mar 5, 2015)

I gifted this watch to my dad for his birthday, when the piece went pre-sales... it kills me to know that he never wears it, preferring the Casio Sea Pathfinder I gave him eight years ago.

Inviato dal mio Pixel utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Mini Padi


----------



## cmar-ireland (Nov 6, 2011)

My pair...


----------



## walknot (Apr 2, 2011)

So, what I've learned from browsing this thread: 1) lots of good strap options, but I very much need to put my Turtle on a jubilee; and 2) there is no way I will attempt to put in a double domed crystal on my own! Hats off to the diy guys


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Arrived Monday and had it on my wrist all week.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Arrived Monday and had it on my wrist all week.


Nice! Congratulations & Welcome to the club


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

What bezel is that?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

I've had an SRP777, 773 and a 775. They're great watches however I've always moved them for various reasons. 775 felt a bit bling. 773 was a bit boring and the 777 was the best of the lot but blended in with my black dialled watch collection too much. I missed my SKX009.. Searched for one, prices have increased dramatically in the past year. I saw one go on eBay for £300 with a strapcode oyster. Silly money in my opinion. 

I thought I'd give the turtle another go, after seeing a year old Padi J version at a good price (far less than an SKX009) I pulled the trigger. Happy I did. This thing is incredibly well executed.

I'm photos it looks nice, I've been tempted since they were released. However I thought it might be a bit OTT in the metal. I'm definitely a less is more kinda guy and don't like blingy watches. 

It's not flash in person, looks classy with the soft dark blue dial in most lighting situations. The red hand and red indices on the chapter ring just blend in to the overall style and do not look too pronounced as I thought from photos. It feels like a step up from the other turtles, I know it isn't really. Just the execution is so good that it feels premium and special. 

I've got a uncle seiko oyster in the post. I'm hoping it'll reduce the mass a bit compared to the strapcode equivalent and even the seiko OEM bracelet. I got one with almost perfect alignment and great bezel action.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Still one of my favourites


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Beach day


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

FishPizza said:


> Beach day


Great photo


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

mine


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

A great review of the PADI






I am wearing mine today


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

It is a great homage and also a pleasure to wear









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Managed to get a Steinhart 20mm oyster bracelet fitted to mine. I'll update with pics.

How many of these PADI turtles have been produced? Are they a limited run or a standard production model?


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Excuse the double post


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I just recently bought my PADI Turtle on special from Macy's that I'll use as a combination beater and travel watch. Initially I timed it for 24 hours in the dial up position and noted it gained 8-9 seconds over 24 hours.

First I replaced the SS bracelet with an Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber diving strap that comes in a short size to accommodate my 6.75" wrist. Then I placed it in my Orbita Sparta watchwinder and left it for exactly seven days, after which time I saw that it was accurate to the extent it gained just two seconds during the week.

I think this one's a keeper!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Bought it three years ago..still enjoying it, even moreso with the Strapcode bracelet.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I just recently bought my PADI Turtle on special from Macy's that I'll use as a combination beater and travel watch.
> 
> I think this one's a keeper!


Congrats! I bought mine from a relatively recent sale at Macy's as well...it has quickly become one of my favorite watches hands-down.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I just recently bought my PADI Turtle on special from Macy's that I'll use as a combination beater and travel watch. Initially I timed it for 24 hours in the dial up position and noted it gained 8-9 seconds over 24 hours.
> 
> First I replaced the SS bracelet with an Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber diving strap that comes in a short size to accommodate my 6.75" wrist. Then I placed it in my Orbita Sparta watchwinder and left it for exactly seven days, after which time I saw that it was accurate to the extent it gained just two seconds during the week.
> 
> I think this one's a keeper!


Two suggestions for straps:

Uncle Seiko blue waffle and watch bandit's two piece natos. They are 3mm thick. The blue one is beautiful and matches the dial perfectly.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

I am considering an AR coated crystal. Love the dial and hope to make it pop even more. Did the same on a green alpinist and the effect was a big improvement (on an already great watch). 

I see most crystal swappers either are not fans of hardlex or look for a dome. My main consideration is seeing the dial in all its glory. Any recommendations or hands on experiences?

Yobokies seems safe (and supplied my alpinist crystal) but also read good stories on the hope crystal from seikostain. Has anyone seen both?

Don’t care for a blue hue, transparent coating would be best. 

Tried search but limited to Tapatalk for a few days and struggling with its search function (need to start all over after clicking on a result)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

glengoyne17 said:


> I am considering an AR coated crystal. Love the dial and hope to make it pop even more. Did the same on a green alpinist and the effect was a big improvement (on an already great watch).


Most cheap aftermarket you can find for Seiko has the horrible blue tint and it will detract from the dial in comparison to hardlex, plus IMO due to the shape of the watch care a domed crystal would ruin a Turtle.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

cuthbert said:


> Most cheap aftermarket you can find for Seiko has the horrible blue tint and it will detract from the dial in comparison to hardlex, plus IMO due to the shape of the watch care a domed crystal would ruin a Turtle.


Thanks. Are there any good aftermarket crystals? Don't need a dome, just need good AR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## netsurfr (Aug 19, 2019)

Anyone here tried the Angus Jubilee from Strapcode on this watch? Wondering if the larger size of the angus jubilee is a better look for this larger watch than the super jubilee...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

netsurfr said:


> Anyone here tried the Angus Jubilee from Strapcode on this watch? Wondering if the larger size of the angus jubilee is a better look for this larger watch than the super jubilee...


I had the same dilemma awhile back, and Galaga is the one who suggested to me going with a super jubilee over an Angus jubilee, primarily because of the larger clasp. So, I bought the same super jubilee Galaga has on his PADI Turtle. That said, I don't think I would want the larger Angus jubilee bracelet on my PADI Turtle.

Actually for the most part I have worn my PADI Turtle on an Uncle Seiko GL-831 22mm short rubber strap for my flat 6.75" wrist that is the most user friendly rubber strap I've ever worn.


























I'm hoping Uncle Seiko will introduce a short GL-831 strap in the 20mm size so I can replace the 20mm Uncle Seiko Waffle strap currently on my SLA021 MM300 that is far less user friendly than the GL-831 short strap on my PADI Turtle. Uncle Seiko is considering doing just that. Maybe a few of you sparrow wrists can urge him to proceed.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last 3 days. Probably will put it on the US GL831 tomorrow, and maybe one day I'll size the bracelet. I do prefer my Turtles on Natos and rubber though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Being mostly a Rolex guy and into Seikos only as of late, I am amazed at how much I have liked my PADI Turtle. With known QC issues, especially with entry level Seikos, I was able to cherry pick mine on super sale at Macy's. When I wear mine all day and place it flat with dial up overnight, mine gains about 7-8 seconds per day. 

In an Orbita Sparta watchwinder it loses a couple of seconds per day, and upside down in the watchwinder, it gains 5-6 seconds per day. So during the course of wearing it maybe once per week, and then keeping it in the watchwinder, I have been able to fine tune timing by appropriate placement in the watchwinder to the extent I have not reset or wound the watch since I bought it almost four weeks ago. So, over almost four weeks without my winding or resetting the time the PADI Turtle has gained a grand total over that timespan of four seconds!


----------



## netsurfr (Aug 19, 2019)

Well decided to go w/ the Angus after finding a few pictures of it on the watch and a side by side comparison of the super jubilee vs angus on the Padi Turtle on YouTube. Super glad I went w/ the Angus. Looks/feels AWESOME!



netsurfr said:


> Anyone here tried the Angus Jubilee from Strapcode on this watch? Wondering if the larger size of the angus jubilee is a better look for this larger watch than the super jubilee...


----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

I thought about this one for quite awhile and when it popped up on a different forum I couldn't pass on it _(For $170.00 it was a steal; my first Turtle)_; it loses about 4 seconds per day in the dial down position. I've found it to be very comfortable on my 6.75" wrist.

This past week I got a mail call which included the BluShark _'Uncle Sam blue/red'_ NATO, yet another visual dimension!


----------



## Axlwatches (Jul 10, 2019)

Still have the watch? How's it wear and hold up?


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

Picked up mine on eBay used for $190 a few weeks back. The bracelet was pretty scuffed and the case has some live marks but the bezel and crystal are nearly perfect. Runs about 8 seconds fast per day, overall pretty happy with it


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Back in the Fold


----------



## dts (Oct 29, 2009)

So I just got a great deal (65% off) on a Padi turtle at a Macy's in Bellingham WA. It did not come with the special Padi box that is mentioned back towards the beginning of this thread. Are they still coming with the special box or not? Does anyone know, if it should I'll chase after them


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 13918037
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that wabi sabi!


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stateff (Jan 22, 2012)

Just a minute ago, while trying to put on my PADI Turtle after I swapped the steel for a NATO, I dropped the watch face first on the ground from waist height. 
Seems to be running ok, but what damage could I have inflicted?! Anyone?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Stateff said:


> Just a minute ago, while trying to put on my PADI Turtle after I swapped the steel for a NATO, I dropped the watch face first on the ground from waist height.
> Seems to be running ok, but what damage could I have inflicted?! Anyone?


Well it's a good sign that it's running, if it shook something important off it would have stopped.

Set it on the atomic clock and then see what deviation you have after 24hours.

The short answer is possibly lots of damage, but Seiko are Beater watches and are inherently tough, so hopefully none.


----------



## Jon988 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I was sizing my newly arrived Padi bracelet, and out of curiosity "clipped" two links into the clasp. How do I remove it? To my knowledge, it is related to the spring in the holes on the clasp? How can I release the spring? Pressing it alone does not help.

Please refer to my image below...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Stateff said:


> Just a minute ago, while trying to put on my PADI Turtle after I swapped the steel for a NATO, I dropped the watch face first on the ground from waist height.
> Seems to be running ok, but what damage could I have inflicted?! Anyone?


Well, a few weeks ago I accidently dropped my beloved PADI turtle on to a marble floor.

I had set the date and time, and forgot that I had it on my lap while sitting on the sofa ...

I got up in a hurry to answer the phone, completely forgetting my watch, and it fell about 18 inches to the floor !

Not too sure if it landed face down or what, but it was still running.

Right now it will run and keep very accurate time, after being manually wound fully, about 50 turns, and then worn on the wrist.

However, twice now I have noticed it runs to about its full power reserve, and then stops, even though it is on the wrist !

The rotor seems to be spinning normally ...

Pretty devastated, to say the least ...

Any ideas ?

Regards,


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Jon988 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was sizing my newly arrived Padi bracelet, and out of curiosity "clipped" two links into the clasp. How do I remove it? To my knowledge, it is related to the spring in the holes on the clasp? How can I release the spring? Pressing it alone does not help.
> 
> ...


Is there a springbar in there? If so, push it in and try to get something underneath the links to lift them as you push. Afterwards just make sure to not do it again


----------



## Stateff (Jan 22, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Well, a few weeks ago I accidently dropped my beloved PADI turtle on to a marble floor.
> 
> I had set the date and time, and forgot that I had it on my lap while sitting on the sofa ...
> 
> ...


Is it possible because of the full reserve, respectively over-winding the mainspring?


----------



## inner_romeo (Jul 19, 2009)

Not keen on the two-tone hands.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## claudioange (Nov 3, 2019)

I love my PADI


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

New to me Shadowatchmaker mod.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Love this









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I LOVE the blue; I just don’t care for the red “trim”. Or the extra logo, the prospex logo already makes it busy.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Its a good watch, and a Seiko..


----------



## Jericho.dedios (Mar 3, 2020)

Checking in!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mmiki said:


> I have bought this Padi Turtle Pepsi as a Xmas Gift. It is assembled in Brazil and for this reason the day of the week is in Portuguese and a reasonable price.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


(Not exactly Turtle, sorry)

Didn't realise SAB is Portuguese for Saturday.

I got this for my wife from a Hong Kong parallel importer so it could've come from anywhere. I picked and bought this over the counter so other than knowing it's a SNKL19 and not a J1, I don't have the exact model number so no idea it's a K1 or a B1

I don't think it was made for Macau across the Pearl River - hardly anyone speaks Portuguese there anymore. I am curious though whether all Portuguese models are assembled in Brazil, or whether Malaysia also assembles Portuguese models for export to Portugal?


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 13918037
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That beautiful patina on the bezel! All natural?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

inner_romeo said:


> Not keen on the two-tone hands.


Then you aren't going to like any of Seiko's PADI models.


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15159455


I really like that Citizen strap.


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

Fatboi_ET said:


> That beautiful patina on the bezel! All natural?


I think that's the mod. It's been stained with something.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

ChuckSchilling said:


> I really like that Citizen strap.


That is a ND limits rubber, very comfortable and reasonably priced.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Been neglecting my Padi a little recently but she's still a looker...


----------

